# The HEADSIX, a Head-Fi support sales-action



## Jan Meier

[size=large]Celebrating 6 years of Head-Fi
 Meier Audio introduces the Limited Edition HEADSIX (portable headphone amp) Head-Fi Support Sales Action[/size]



 Dear Headfellows,

 The Head-Fi jubileum amplifier from last year, the CORDA HEADFIVE, was a huge success. The revenues of these sales allowed Head-Fi to buy two new servers that were needed to cope with the continuously growing traffic.

 This year we have a similar action, the CORDA HEADSIX. A limited series of 600 portable amplifiers were made in a small full-metal enclosure.













 The HEADSIX is available in two colours; black (400 pieces) and silver (200 pieces) and its amplification circuitry is basically that of the CORDA MOVE. However, it comes without the crossfeed filter, has no USB-DAC and has no high-current mode (low current mode only). The amp can be driven by a 9V battery (100 hrs battery life-time!) or by a 6 .. 12 Volts external power supply. The amp is much smaller than the MOVE and comes at a very attractive price:

 CORDA HEADSIX = EUR 110,- or USD 145,-

 Unfortunately people who live in the European Union also have to pay VAT (Value Added Taxes). Therefore their price is EUR 130,-

 Prices include worldwide shipping and 10% of the revenues will be donated to Head-Fi! That is USD 15,- for each amplifier sold!

 This is essentially a low-profit project and in order to keep prices low it is essential to minimize transaction costs as much as possible. Paypal, checks, money orders, bank transfers are all very expensive. The fees can be truly horrible. Therefore prices above are only valid for payments that are send cash. People who do not trust postal services may use registered post. If you like to use Paypal, wire transfer (also EU-transfers!), or check/money order then prices will be increased by EUR 10,- or USD 15,-. 

 People who like to take this offer are requested to make a reservation by sending an e-mail with their full shipping details as well as the preferred colour of their amp to meier-audio@t-online.de . They will receive confirmation of their reservation as well as payment instructions as soon as possible.

 Cheers

 Jan Meier 


 Technical details:

 Weight without battery: 100 gr.
 Measures: 9.3 x 4.7 x 2.2 cm
 Supply voltage: 6 .. (9) .. 12 Volts DC
 Mean current uptake: 7 mA
 Maximal amplification (1 kHz): 4 / 17 dB (low/high gain)
 Input impedance: 13 kOhm
 Output impedance: < 1 Ohm

 The unit runs from a single 9V battery and internally the supply voltage is used to create a pair of +4.5 and -4.5V power lines.

 Alternatively external power supplies can be connected with supply voltages between 6V and 12V DC. The external supply voltage is internally splitted to create a pair of +3..+6V and -3..-6V power lines.

 The total buffer capacity is 4000 uF to lower the effective battery impedance.

 For amplification two single AD8610 opamps are used for maximal sonic performance.(No dual or quad-opamps!)

 The 3.5 mm sockets are silver-plated.

 Inside the signal path only metal-resistors and high-quality film-capacitors are used (polypropylene).

 The enclosure is made entirely of aluminium.

 Accessories:
 - mini-mini interconnect (gold plated)
 - screwdriver to open the amp
 - 4 rubber feet
 - user manual



 **********

 Update 10-31-2007

 Within these first four weeks 134 amplifiers have been sold or made a reservation for. That’s really not bad at all. Black and Silver seem to be equally popular.

 Till now the responses of the new owners of this little amp are all very positive, so I have no doubt that the remaining amps will also be sold within the next 2..4 months.

 It’s a pity though, that no one has written any extensive (comparative) review of the HEADSIX yet. Guys, don’t be shy!!


 **********

 Update 12-07-2007

 Right now around half of the amps has been sold or made a reservation for so there's still plenty available.

 **********

 Update 03-19-2008

 The bad news is, that sales on the HEADSIX has dropped considerably after the introduction of the 2MOVE and the temporary black-out of Head-Fi a few months ago.

 The good news is, that there is still plenty of stock. 

 The bad news is, that I had to increase the Dollar-price of the amp to USD 170,- / USD 185,- , due to the strongly changing EURO-DOLLAR exchange rate. Sorry guys, but otherwise I would be loosing on this one! I tried to keep the price fixed as long as possible but now I have to give in. Please understand.

 The good news is, that the Head-Fi contribution ( USD 9000,- ) has been transferred to Jude already. I hope he will find a destination for it.


 **********

 Update 08-13-2008-08-13

 For those interested in this offer, please do not hesitate. There is still plenty of stock (both colors)!



 **********

 Update 09-11-2008

 Pffhh...

 The dollar is finally recovering itself. Therefore dollar price has now been corrected to USD 155,-!

 **********

 Update 10-25-2008

 Dear Headfellows,

 The financial crisis has brought us many bad news lately. However, there is one small thing that you may like to hear. Due to the rapid changes of the Dollar-Euro exchange rate I have been able to lower the price of the HEADSIX to USD 145,- only.

 **********

 Update 01-05-2010

 Dear Headfellows,

 Due to the economic crisis, the poor dollar-exchange rate and stiff competition from Asia sales of the HEADSIX unfortunately never reached the anticipated numbers, despite the enthusiasm of the people that own one. However, we now have reached a point where the silver version is no longer available. There only is (limited) stock of the black version remaining.



 Jan


----------



## rockbottom

Wow, such acts definitely deserve to be applauded!

 Thanks Jan!


----------



## rxc

Hmmm, I'm not having any reservations about sending Jan an envelope of cash.

 Don't know how I feel about that.


----------



## becomethemould

i'm down!


----------



## Dzjudz

Wow that looks good. Man, that thing is as small as a 9V battery driven amp can possibly get! That 9V is cramped in there. (Edit: about same width and hight as Tomahawk, just slightly longer, yowza!)

 And again a great gesture from Dr. Jan to Head-Fi!


----------



## Dual

Pretty awesome but I ready own the Move so ill pass.


----------



## Schalldampfer

Agh... need to cram in a DAC...


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Not saying you can't trust Jan, but it wouldn't be very smart to send cash in the mail...


----------



## MonolithTMA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not saying you can't trust Jan, but it wouldn't be very smart to send cash in the mail..._

 

Agreed, I've had three greeting cards in standard envelopes go missing when they were only going from Ohio to Massachusetts.

 If I bought one I'd definitely be paying extra for PayPal.


----------



## kpeezy

That's really amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the support head-fi gets from all around and how dealings happen here. I just get a great feeling from this place


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Tough offer to pass up; Thanks Jan for your continued support of Head-Fi!


----------



## apnk

Oh man, thats awesome Jan!


----------



## jimmy8269

This amp will tear my wallet again.


----------



## tk3

Wow, I'm kind of tempted to get one of these while I'm waiting for my Reference. =/


----------



## speedbird151

I'm down. Thanks Doctor for bringing it here.


----------



## EnOYiN

Ouch that does look like a great offer. I am certainly going to think about it.


----------



## 3x331m

Way to go! ... For Jan and Head-Fi.

 I'm in! I can live with 100-hour per 9-volt.


----------



## The_Duke_Of_Eli

The amplifier circuitry in the Move can easily match that of RSA's Tomahawk and Hornet. Now you can get the same sound for less than half the price? Seems like it's going to be one special product, equally popular if not more popular than the Headfive. If I didn't have a Move I'd jump on this.


----------



## MrJingles

Does anyone think it will sound like the Move, just without the DAC?


----------



## Dual

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrJingles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone think it will sound like the Move, just without the DAC?_

 

For sure.

  Quote:


 its amplification circuitry is basically that of the CORDA MOVE. However, it comes without the crossfeed filter, has no USB-DAC and has no high-current mode (low current mode only).


----------



## MrJingles

I just don't want to lose the Move sound, but I love the idea of it being smaller for portability.


----------



## 3x331m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrJingles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone think it will sound like the Move, just without the DAC?_

 

Base on Jan's description, I believe this is a leaner and meaner machine. I'd think that it would at least match the Move.


----------



## Dexdexter

It really does look fab! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A couple of questions spring to mind while I mull this one over:

 Will the HeadSix perform well with rechargeables? I have a couple of Maha 9.6v and I think they're slightly longer than regular alkalines, so I'm wondering if they'll even fit to begin with.

 Is "low-current" essentially the same as "low-gain"? I'm wondering whether the HeadSix might struggle to drive my 40 Ohm PROlines or 30 Ohm Edition 9s.

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## Skylab

Jan, you are a gentleman and a scholar. Nice offering!


----------



## MrJingles

I just ordered one in black. I'm going to put my Move up for sale tonight once I get some pics taken.


----------



## Skylab

I will be sticking with the Move, for a variety of reasons, but it's awesome that people will be able to get such a high-quality portable amp for such a low price.


----------



## kamal007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrJingles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just ordered one in black. I'm going to put my Move up for sale tonight once I get some pics taken._

 

why not compare them first, and tell us which one do you prefer


----------



## MaZa

Oh man, I looked forward for high current mode, but you cant have everything. Again, excellent offer Dr Meier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had to let H5 slip past, but perhaps this time...


----------



## MrJingles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kamal007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_why not compare them first, and tell us which one do you prefer_

 

I love the Move, but the size and weight is too much for the type of listening that I do. I just put it up for sale without pics, but will put them up tonight when I get home.
 I'll still give you my comparison thoughts once I receive the Headsix.


----------



## snejk

Been thinking about getting a portable amp for a good while and this one pushed me over. Just put myself in line for a black one! Now the wait...


----------



## Agent Kang

Just ordered one.


----------



## GreatDane

Very nice offer. I love the small size but too bad it doesn't have that wonderful Meier crossfeed. 

 As ugly as my Porta Corda is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll have a hard time parting with it due to its great SQ and *crossfeed*





 I'll need to think about this one...

 What's the bet on how fast 600 amps last


----------



## 3x331m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice offer. I love the small size but too bad it doesn't have that wonderful Meier crossfeed. 

 As ugly as my Porta Corda is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have a hard time parting with it due to its great SQ and *crossfeed*





 I'll need to think about this one...

 What's the bet on how fast 600 amps last 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Don't worry, you can always buy used from us.


----------



## euclid

nice small amp at a nice price, but asking buyers to send cash is ridiculous. Paypal fee for $150 transaction is $4.50 so why a $15 upcharge?


----------



## speedbird151

you bring up a good point. i think jan needs to explain the $15 charge for paypal.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *euclid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice small amp at a nice price, but asking buyers to send cash is ridiculous. Paypal fee for $150 transaction is $4.50 so why a $15 upcharge?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *speedbird151* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you bring up a good point. i think jan needs to explain the $15 charge for paypal._

 

The good Doctor already explained that he is trying to keep the transaction costs down because he is probably making very little on these amps:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is essentially a low-profit project and in order to keep prices low it is essential to minimize transaction costs as much as possible. Paypal, checks, money orders, bank transfers are all very expensive. The fees can be truly horrible. Therefore prices above are only valid for payments that are send cash. People who do not trust postal services may use registered post. If you like to use Paypal, wire transfer (also EU-transfers!), or check/money order then prices will be increased by EUR 10,- or USD 15_

 

The paypal and CC fees are one thing, but processing those charges and handling paypal funds all add the time, effort and expense of each transaction. When he is offering a high quality amp for less than anyone else out there, throwing in a gold-plated mini-mini, a screwdriver and a manual, plus world-wide shipping, plus he is giving Head-Fi 10% of the total, I don't think it makes sense to quibble about $10.50, even though I don't agree that is the only cost of non-cash transactions. 

 In the case of the HeadFive, Dr. Meier simply wrote Jude a check for the full amount of the donation -- assuming all amps sold -- before he sold a single one. He is doing it again here to the tune of $9,000, and I think he is entitled to handle the payment question any way he sees fit.

 Congrats on another wonderful sales action Dr. Meier, and thank you for your generosity to the community in this and many ways!


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In the case of the HeadFive, Dr. Meier simply wrote Jude a check for the full amount of the donation -- assuming all amps sold -- before he sold a single one. He is doing it again here to the tune of $9,000, and I think he is entitled to handle the payment question any way he sees fit._

 

wow. that is awesome of Jan. what other manufacturer supports head-fi in this way. none that i know of.


----------



## speedbird151

Thanks for the explanation. For us greenpees who don't know anything, we are now straight. Anyway you slice it, this is an awesome deal. With paypal and shipped $165 vs. Tomahawk @ $318.


----------



## Skylab

x2 what Voltron said. Jan explained everything very well IMO. I certainly hope everyone who reads and posts in this thread will refrain from making any sort of remark critical of the HeadSix program - what Jan is doing here benefits everyone who uses Head-fi, and offers him precious little in the way of profit for himself.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *euclid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice small amp at a nice price, but asking buyers to send cash is ridiculous. Paypal fee for $150 transaction is $4.50 so why a $15 upcharge?_

 

It's justifiable if you're paying in USD:

 At the current Paypal rates, if you pay via USD eg $150, Jan will only get 103.47EUR (due to 2.5% cross-currency Paypal fees) _before_ Paypal fees which is 3.4%. After Paypal fees, he gets around 99EUR, which is below the selling price. If you pay an extra $15, that is, $165 altogether, Jan will get 113.83EUR _before_ Paypal fees. After Paypal fees, he gets just under 109EUR, which is just about the selling price.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

If only the dollar was stronger...

 Good program, though. I'm looking forward to shaving entire miliseconds off of load time on this site. Can't wait. (and I'm not even being sarcastic)


----------



## Walie

So now comes the inevitable question:

 Which is better? HeadSix or Tomahawk on SQ?


----------



## dap_pad

OH GOD I only have $130 to spend on an amp, but I'll probably get more money by the 18th, but I doubt it'll last till then. This is really temping... but now the question from me is:

 Mini3 or HeadSix???


----------



## euclid

thanks for the explaination and i do appreciate Jan Meiers effort as a contributor to Head-fi, we still cant forget that Meier Audio is a business and there is profit involved in his investment. its unreasonable for any business to expect cash payment sent (internationally) through the mail, the $15 upcharge is for ANY other form of payment not just Paypal. FWIW there are fees associated with foreign hard currency conversion/bank deposit as well.

 my personal opinon would be for the US members to pay the surcharge and make payment electronically, it will be comparitively expensive to send a certified envelope overseas, and it will be unfortuate to have cash lost/stolen in the mail with no recourse. i do not feel embarrased to point this out even in light of Meier Audios Headfi contribution.


----------



## 3x331m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Walie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So now comes the inevitable question:

 Which is better? HeadSix or Tomahawk on SQ?_

 

If you assume that the Tomahawk is equivalent to Hornet, and the HeadSix is equivalent to the Move in term of sound quality, respectively, then you can take a look at this THREAD.

 Edit: Link to thread is no longer valid after server crash.


----------



## Rolen_it_Up

Well, I'm in. First portable amp for me.


----------



## cbw

Mmmm looking forward to tryin this baby out. 

  Quote:


 If only the dollar was stronger... 
 

So true, my canadian trip is going to be alot more costly this time around


----------



## tygger

I'm in for my second Dr. Meier's amp.
 And mind you, HeadFi, this is *NOT* an addiction. I'm only doing it to justify the purchase of iPod Sumo as an ultra-portable solution...


----------



## IPodPJ

Well, if I didn't already have a portable amp, and I wasn't saving up for an Opera, I would go for it.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is "low-current" essentially the same as "low-gain"? I'm wondering whether the HeadSix might struggle to drive my 40 Ohm PROlines or 30 Ohm Edition 9s._

 

Low-current is not the same as low gain. With battery power, the HeadSix should be capable of driving phones up to 120 ohms with very good sound quality. Above 120 ohms, headroom will be limited and sound quality may suffer. With the increased voltage of an external power supply however, the HeadSix should be capable of providing enough power to drive all phones well.

 The gain setting you choose will depend on the sensitivity of your headphones and the strength of your source signal.


----------



## greydragon

Hey tygger, how does the ER4S sound with the MOVE? If you recommend it, I might be inclined to get a HeadSix...


----------



## tygger

I'm sory for an OT but since HeadSix shares the Move's schematics this may apply to it as well.
*Greydragon*,
 If you have Ety ER4 P/S like me then you've got two options with the Move, either High gain and S or Low gain and P. They soud different and switching between them acts as an EQ of sorts. 
 With High/S option the Etys sound close to Grado SR-325i + RA-1 combo (this is for my ears and my limited experience with headphones). And I only mean tonal responce, not the Grado's airiness and soundstage. The presentation is very detailed and transparent, the trebles don't stand out and the basses don't sound separate from mids. This is Ety sound at its best for me.
 In th Low/P mode the sound is more relaxed and divided across the frequency range with the trebles on the verge of sibilance on some recordings. The basses are deep enogh but there is a feeling they occupy their own domain a bit apart from the mids. 

 Since modifying the gain involves opening the amp case I don't do that often. In fact I'm so happy with the High/S mode that I use it most of the time.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *3x331m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you assume that the Tomahawk is equivalent to Hornet, and the HeadSix is equivalent to the Move in term of sound quality, respectively, then you can take a look at this THREAD._

 

A while back a fellow Head-Fier posted a response from Dr. Meier in which he stated the amp section is not as good as the Move.


----------



## kg21

nevermind


----------



## jimmy8269

At this price plus donation to this board, I've already ordered one for myself.
 Jan said he would ship this amp on coming Monday after testing. 

 Small Move in the form of Headsix is on the way to me


----------



## dap_pad

Obviously the HEADSIX is alot better than the Porta Corda MKIII, but how would they compare?


----------



## tomjtx

Got my Move today, what an excellent amp.
 I was not prepared for how good it sounds, it is truly an exceptional value. 

 This will be my travel amp UNTIL I get my Headsix.

 Yeh, I am so impressed I ordered the Headsix in silver today. I figure ordering the 2nd day of the offer there should still be some silver ones left. 

 So the stack up is:

 Cantate in the" big rig system" : Transporter>Cantate>AKG701

 this sits next to my transporter balanced>Rowland balanced>Watt/Puppy.
 Listening to the headphone after the speaker rig is NOT a step down. Of course it is different, but it is high praise of the Meir,AKG combo that it compares favorably with my speaker based set up.

 It is wonderful that one can get into great sound with headphones for a fraction of the price of a speaker based system.

 So the order is:
 Transporter>Cantate>AKG701

 Move in the bedroom

 Headsix for travel.

 I have no intention of selling the move, but I might buy another used one for my kid if the price is right


----------



## vegaman

Noooo, I'm already short $700 what I need for my holiday. I guess I'm back to work on monday, or I could just not come back from my holiday... hmm

 Edit: Maybe I'll have to sell the headfive


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A while back a fellow Head-Fier posted a response from Dr. Meier in which he stated the amp section is not as good as the Move._

 

Presumably Jan was referring to the fact that the HEADSIX only operates on low current mode and has no crossfeed circuit.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Presumably Jan was referring to the fact that the HEADSIX only operates on low current mode and has no crossfeed circuit._

 

When the Move came out I exchanged email or PM (can't recall) w/ Dr. Meier. At the time I was asking him if going from a Porta Corda MkIII (amp section only was being compared) would be an improvement. His response was no, that there would be an slight difference in sound but that it was not better.

 Now it has been posted here (another head fier) that Dr. Meier has stated that the new Headsix is not better than the Move. Based on that I conclude that at least in Dr. Meier opinion the amp sections of the Move and Porta Corda III are equivalent but of a different flavor, and that both are better than the Headsix.


----------



## Skylab

The Headsix, according to Jan, uses the same op-amps as the Move, and my guess is the circuit is a simplified version of the Move's. However Jan did say that the Headsix will have no high-current mode , and the Move sounds better in high-current mode IMO.

 That said, it's quite likely that the Headsix is going to sound fantastic.


----------



## iSen

Great, superb. Thank you, Jan.
 Please reserve one for me!


----------



## Walie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Headsix, according to Jan, uses the same op-amps as the Move, and my guess is the circuit is a simplified version of the Move's. However Jan did say that the Headsix will have no high-current mode , and the Move sounds better in high-current mode IMO.

 That said, it's quite likely that the Headsix is going to sound fantastic._

 

Skylab, how does the Move in low current mode rank on your list then?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Headsix, according to Jan, uses the same op-amps as the Move, and my guess is the circuit is a simplified version of the Move's. However Jan did say that the Headsix will have no high-current mode , and the Move sounds better in high-current mode IMO.

 That said, it's quite likely that the Headsix is going to sound fantastic._

 

The difference between low current and high current mode is primarily a question of the _maximum_ power the amp can deliver into various loads. The actual sound signature of the amp should remain essentially the same. Of course there will be less available headroom in low current mode and therefore a difference in the quality of the sound may be perceivable, particularly with high impedance headphones under battery power. That being said, the HEADSIX is still capable of providing plenty of power and as a small portable headphone amplifier with typically low impedance street cans, should be the bargain of the century.


----------



## MrJingles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The difference between low current and high current mode is primarily a question of the maximum power the amp can deliver into various loads. The actual sound signature of the amp should remain essentially the same. Of course there will be less available headroom in low current mode and therefore a difference in the quality of the sound may be perceivable, particularly with high impedance headphones under battery power. That being said, the HEADSIX is still capable of providing plenty of power and as a small portable headphone amplifier with typically low impedance street cans, should be the bargain of the century._

 

Do you think my e500s will sound great with it?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrJingles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you think my e500s will sound great with it?_

 

low impedance, high sensitivity - perfect for the HEADSIX.


----------



## MrJingles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_low impedance, high sensitivity - perfect for the HEADSIX._

 

Thanks Koto-in


----------



## luidge

Seem like a GREAT deal since the DAC portion of the Move is said to suck anyway! That is super sweet. If i hadnt bought a D1 lately i would have taken one for sure. The 15$ contribution to head-fi is also very encouraging. Kudos Dr.Meier!


----------



## greydragon

Couldn't help myself and paypal'd the money. Jan promptly emailed back after transaction was completed, stating that it'll take 10 days to arrive. And also, he would like an email reply to see when I receive the amp--that was different--it gives me the impression that he actually cares about each sale.


----------



## sinisterm

Wow, thats small. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Darned that I'm broke atm, could've bought one too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn you head-fi once again!


----------



## shomie911

Low current...I guess 250ohms is out of the question then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad, this is such a great looking amp.


----------



## ounkchicago

I'm in. From the description, and based on head-fi reviews of the MOVE, it looks to be a nice little amp.. it'll be one of those things I carry around with me all the time (along with my laptop and iPod Nano). It's really amazing how small these things are becoming.

 Feels good to be supporting Head-Fi as well.


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shomie911* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Low current...I guess 250ohms is out of the question then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad, this is such a great looking amp._

 

Yeah... I would get it as an upgrade for my GoVibe V6, to use with my HD580's when they arrive.

 But the HD580's are 300 ohm so.... It's probably out


----------



## drc73rp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah... I would get it as an upgrade for my GoVibe V6, to use with my HD580's when they arrive.

 But the HD580's are 300 ohm so.... It's probably out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I had the same concern with my 250 ohm Beyer 880s and here is what Jan said:

 > if the headsix comes only in low current, does ths mean it can drve my IEMs but not my 250 ohm Beyer 880? 

 "No, the amp has enough power to drive the DT880 unless you're
 a real headbanger."


----------



## shomie911

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AnaKinDV8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had the same concern with my 250 ohm Beyer 880s and here is what Jan said:

 > if the headsix comes only in low current, does ths mean it can drve my IEMs but not my 250 ohm Beyer 880? 

 "No, the amp has enough power to drive the DT880 unless you're
 a real headbanger."_

 

That's great news, Thanks AnaKinDV8! 

 I had already started looking elsewhere for an amp, guess I'll have to scrounge up some money for this


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shomie911* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's great news, Thanks AnaKinDV8! 

 I had already started looking elsewhere for an amp, guess I'll have to scrounge up some money for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mum will not approve


----------



## vegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mum will not approve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha, my Mother never approves of my spending...
 Looks like I'll be getting one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Redid my budget and it turns out I've already saved the money I need. So now all the money I earn is spending money. Time to buy some toys.


----------



## indigo

Assuming it's a similar sound to the Move, how would the Headsix sound in comparison to Mister X XP and a Tomahawk?


----------



## Wilashort

Is too late for me. but i have spended the money in the Arietta, and i am very happy with it. I love much my new toy, jeje.
 This little amp looks very interesting.
 Before of buy the Arietta, it would be a excelent choice.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I'm thinking about another really small amp; but with already having a Tomahawk and a pair of really nice sounding PenguinAmps, I suppose that I can pass on this and just wait till 2009 for a Xin SuperMicro IV (if I order now)...


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shomie911* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Low current...I guess 250ohms is out of the question then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad, this is such a great looking amp._

 



 Isnt it another way around? You need current for low ohm cans to sound best due to high moving mass, but good voltage gain is required for high ohm ones but are sufficient with very little current?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shomie911* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Low current...I guess 250ohms is out of the question then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad, this is such a great looking amp._

 

Adequate headroom for 250 ohm cans would only be questionable under battery power. Wait for the reviews!


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But the HD580's are 300 ohm so.... It's probably out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Adequate headroom for 300 ohm cans would only be questionable under battery power. Wait for the reviews!


----------



## pearljam5000

so it the headsix a good match with K-701 or not?i'm a bit confused


----------



## shomie911

The K701's are less power hungry than the Beyer's so you should be fine.


----------



## MusicallySilent

I am somewhat tempted to get this because of the price size and high rating for quality that the MOVE recieved.


----------



## PhaedrusX

i'm a little confused about the current/ voltage issue.

 like MaZa, i was under the impression that low impedence phones like grados and the prolines were current hungry.

 so would the low current headsix be a good match with 32ohm grados?
 or would it be a better match with higher impedence cans?

 also, is there an internal jumper to adjust the gain, as in meier's other portables, or is this set when assembled?


----------



## CLum

Just ordered one without realizing that it is low current. Does anyone know whether d2000's are current hungry?


----------



## Zorotto

hi Jan & all

 Can the problem of the battery room that was MOVE be solved?

 I was very unpleasant in the loose connection of the battery and the plug. It wishes those problems to be solved in this product.


----------



## oicdn

If you look a the back plate, it seems there is no compartment door, only a back plate like other amps...so problem should be solved.

 Just reserved mine, should order here within the next week (damn funds...)


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CLum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just ordered one without realizing that it is low current. Does anyone know whether d2000's are current hungry?_

 

The low current designation is only meaningful relative to the MOVE. Practically any amp will be current-limited with the 25 ohm D2000's, but what this means is that they are designed to work in low voltage applications. The D2000's will be easy for the HEADSIX to drive, but as with any amp, you alone will have to determine if the sound coming out of the amp is good enough for you. Though easy to drive, because of their high maximum power input capability, the D2000's should continue to blossom with ever more powerful amplifiers.


----------



## ndskyz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shomie911* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The K701's are less power hungry than the Beyer's so you should be fine._

 

Thanks for this bit of info. I've been lurking and reading this site for the better part of 3 months. I need a new portable as my PA2V2 doesnt have enough "umph" to drive the my 701's (Works fine with my HD 280pros which is why I bought it) I've been saving my pennies, and after reading all the rants and raves had my mind made up to get the new Headamp Pico (without DAC) 

 This offer here seems to be a shot across the bow for the Headamp folks Granted this Headsix doesnt have all the features of the Pico..but at Half the cost, I might just be willing to give it a shot. That is...if there were some actual reviews of it, and not just speculation of what it should sound like based on Dr Meier's other products. Oh decisions... decisions


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ndskyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for this bit of info. I've been lurking and reading this site for the better part of 3 months. I need a new portable as my PA2V2 doesnt have enough "umph" to drive the my 701's (Works fine with my HD 280pros which is why I bought it) I've been saving my pennies, and after reading all the rants and raves had my mind made up to get the new Headamp Pico (without DAC) 

 This offer here seems to be a shot across the bow for the Headamp folks Granted this Headsix doesnt have all the features of the Pico..but at Half the cost, I might just be willing to give it a shot. That is...if there were some actual reviews of it, and not just speculation of what it should sound like based on Dr Meier's other products. Oh decisions... decisions_

 

The sound signature should be very similar to the MOVE, albeit without the potential of as much "umph" (depending on your phones and your ears). 

 The Pico and the HEADSIX are operating from two very different angles. The HEADSIX is first and foremost concerned with value, i.e. providing the best sound for the least money to the most people. Furthermore it is a gift to Head-Fi, which reinforces this stance. The Pico on the other hand, is focused primarily on sound quality and cost is a secondary issue. That is not to say that Justin is not trying to make the Pico as inexpensively as possible, but his aim is to make the Pico stand out because of its quality. In light of this, and based on the fact that the Pico will cost twice as much as the HEADSIX, I don't believe that these two products are really competing with each other, but are rather playing to different markets. Of course we haven't really heard either yet, and the proof will be in the pudding...


----------



## ndskyz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The sound signature should be very similar to the MOVE, albeit without the potential of as much "umph" (depending on your phones and your ears). 

 The Pico and the HEADSIX are operating from two very different angles. The HEADSIX is first and foremost concerned with value, i.e. providing the best sound for the least money to the most people. Furthermore it is a gift to Head-Fi, which reinforces this stance. The Pico on the other hand, is focused primarily on sound quality and cost is a secondary issue. That is not to say that Justin is not trying to make the Pico as inexpensively as possible, but his aim is to make the Pico stand out because of its quality. In light of this, and based on the fact that the Pico will cost twice as much as the HEADSIX, I don't believe that these two products are really competing with each other, but are rather playing to different markets. Of course we haven't really heard either yet, and the proof will be in the pudding..._

 

Good points, and I agree with you. I dont think the two amps are aimed at each other. Having said that, if you are (I am) looking at a small portable, the Pico,and Headsix fall into that catergory. The value of the Headsix wins hands down,(plus it helps out Head-fi) and the added features of the Pico, arent that important to me...at least not for twice the money. I'm ready to pay-pal the money right NOW for the Headsix. I just wish there were some real reviews of it.


----------



## Enigmatx

After ordering a Corda Headsix, I starting wondering about the whole low current thing and as others have asked about it too I decided to send the good doctor an email. Here's how the conversation went:

 Me: I wanted to know if the Headsix would be a suitable amp for Grado SR60 and SR225 being that they have an impedance of 32Ohms.

 Dr. Meier: Don't worry, the HEADSIX is able to drive them well, promised

 Me: You mentioned that the Headsix was low current so I was under the impression that low current was needed to drive higher Ohm headphones.

 Dr. Meier: This is the current that the amp uses when idle. However, itstill is very capable of providing high current if needed.

 Honestly, his reply was a little too generalized for me but I'll take his word on it. Its my first amp so I'm very excited to see as to what an amp really does.


----------



## afphreak

I'm really considering getting one once they are available, but was wondering how much of an upgrade the Headsix would be compared to my C&C XO, I'm assuming since its based off the Move, it will be noticeable


----------



## murfy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ndskyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good points, and I agree with you. I dont think the two amps are aimed at each other. Having said that, if you are (I am) looking at a small portable, the Pico,and Headsix fall into that catergory. The value of the Headsix wins hands down,(plus it helps out Head-fi) and the added features of the Pico, arent that important to me...at least not for twice the money. I'm ready to pay-pal the money right NOW for the Headsix. I just wish there were some real reviews of it._

 


 Isn't the Pico $300 for the plain version? That's only around a %50 price difference for me in Europe, I think. 
 In fact 140 Euros for this compared to 195 for the move isn't such a huge difference either.


----------



## 3x331m

Has anyone received a shipment notice for the HeadSix from Dr. Meier ?


----------



## ndskyz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *murfy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Isn't the Pico $300 for the plain version? That's only around a %50 price difference for me in Europe, I think. 
 In fact 140 Euros for this compared to 195 for the move isn't such a huge difference either._

 

Yes the Pico sans DAC is 300 USD and the Headsix is 165 (including pay-pal) so right at twice the cost.


----------



## Zorotto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ndskyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes the Pico sans DAC is 300 USD and the Headsix is 165 (including pay-pal) so right at twice the cost._

 

Pico is 300USD....Which is it that it is good as the amplifier?
 I have MOVE. It satisfies it with the sound very much.
 However, it is too large to carry about. 

 Pico is small. (the same level as TOMAHAWK)
 It has been reserved that the sound is good in that size expecting it.


----------



## 3x331m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorotto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pico is 300USD....Which is it that it is good as the amplifier?_

 

It depends on how much you value your sound quality vs. cost. The Pico is not going to sound 2x as good as the HeadSix, and I assume that if the Pico sounds better at all. Sound quality is a personal preference.

 Cost is HeadSix ($150) vs Pico ($300).


----------



## Kane-DK

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *3x331m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone received a shipment notice for the HeadSix from Dr. Meier ?_

 

Yes. Mine is shipping today. I can't wait to compare it to my PC mkIII.


----------



## 3x331m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kane-DK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes. Mine is shipping today. I can't wait to compare it to my PC mkIII._

 

It looks like "First come, first served".


----------



## Zorotto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *3x331m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It depends on how much you value your sound quality vs. cost. The Pico is not going to sound 2x as good as the HeadSix, and I assume that if the Pico sounds better at all. Sound quality is a personal preference.

 Cost is HeadSix ($150) vs Pico ($300)._

 

Thx 3x331m.
 There is no problem if it is about 300$. (within the budget)
 The point that sound quality doesn't double is correct. 
 I have failed in MOVE in last time. 
 (battery loose connection and trouble of plug)
 Therefore, I will make it to Pico this time.


----------



## oicdn

^ Me thinks you should shrink your sig, lol.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Response to an email I sent Jan Meier:

  Quote:


 Dear Larry,

 "But everyone is asking if HEADSIX "SOUNDS AS GOOD" as the Move."

 The amplification circuitries are very similar so the amps
 also sound very similar. There are some minor differences
 (especially in the powersupply lines) but to be honest, I
 never made a detailed A-B comparison myself. However, I'm
 pretty sure they will soon appear on Head-Fi.

 Cheers


----------



## fatman711

how does this sound compared to the pa2v2? 

 Is it a good value? using with grados and X3s...

 thanks


----------



## murfy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ndskyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes the Pico sans DAC is 300 USD and the Headsix is 165 (including pay-pal) so right at twice the cost._

 

That's only to you outside Europe. Here the Headsix works out at $200 as taxes have been added.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dzjudz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow that looks good. Man, that thing is as small as a 9V battery driven amp can possibly get! That 9V is cramped in there. (Edit: about same width and hight as Tomahawk, just slightly longer, yowza!)_

 

Rumour has it that the 9V battery has the Blackgate caps built right in it


----------



## Ricey20

anyone know how the headsix sounds compared to a mini3?


----------



## fatman711

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatman711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how does this sound compared to the pa2v2? 

 Is it a good value? using with grados and X3s...

 thanks_

 

bump

 Just curious, why does it cost more if you pay non cc paypal?


----------



## wmbow

The extra cost for Paypal was explained by Jan in the original post. It was questioned previously in posts #34 & 35 and an explanation given in posts #36 & 40. Reading those, it seems the cost is justified considering what Jan is doing for head-fi. Not sure about the extra charge for non cc Paypal.


----------



## dropkickduffy

Ordered! I'm crazy excited. HeadSix + E500s = Crazy Delicious!


----------



## rhymesgalore

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatman711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_bump

 Just curious, why does it cost more if you pay non cc paypal?_

 

Paypal in Germany does charge you always the same fees, no matter if CC based or not.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Well,

 I am selling my shotgun to pay for my Headsix - blah!

 My AR-15 is off limits though (short barrel rifle with suppressor) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Deathwish238

I'm planning on getting the BeyerDynamic DT990s...going through this thread gave me mixed responses. Some believe it'll be able to power 250 ohm headphones, some believe it won't be quite enough.

 Which is it? Can this amp drive the DT990s?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricey20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone know how the headsix sounds compared to a mini3?_

 

I'm wondering this as well


----------



## curgimib

@Deathwish 238

 My Headsix arrived two days ago and can drive the Senn HD650.
 The delivered Headsix is set on high gain and should have no problems
 to drive also 250 ohm headphones.I talked to Jan yesterday and he told
 me,that 250 ohm headphones will have no problems.
 Generally I tell you ,that you would be very satisfied with the Headsix,like me.
 Unbelievable relationship of performance and price.


----------



## snejk

Congrats on being one of the first to receive the Headsix curgimib! Mine will hopefully arrive tomorrow or by monday.


----------



## staid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My AR-15 is off limits though (short barrel rifle with suppressor) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..._

 

My HEADSIX is already on the way, but I kept my guns and suppressors.


----------



## Drag0n

Everyones asking how the HeadSix sounds compared to this or that......NOBODY HAS HEARD ONE YET! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All we know is.... its the MOVE amp in LOW current mode with no crossfeed and something different about the power supply lines.

 For the price its darn close enough id imagine.

 From whats been said...for the price...What can be a better value?


----------



## snejk

I just realised one thing while looking at the picture of the amps. The stretched triangle-sign indicates that you increase the volume by turning the knob anti-clockwise, is this really so?

 I know it doesn't matter at all but was curious if it's a (cosmetic) design flaw or if it's constructed that way.

 Edit: Thinking about it more the triangle is correct this way. It's just that it almost always has the thin part to the left. I'm tired....


----------



## Nachtschicht

To give you an impression regarding the size of this amplifier (besides the measures), three comparison pics with a iPod nano. Maybe it is of interest for someone.





 snejk,

 I think, that your first thought was right, on my TV the symbol is used in the opposite direction.


----------



## wmbow

Thanks for the pics! Amazing the good sound (hopefully) that is fit into such a small package . And I also think the symbol is normally the other way. Ordered one of these. Was being patient but those pics are starting to get me fired up.


----------



## Discobiscuits

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *curgimib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@Deathwish 238

 My Headsix arrived two days ago and can drive the Senn HD650.
 The delivered Headsix is set on high gain and should have no problems
 to drive also 250 ohm headphones.I talked to Jan yesterday and he told
 me,that 250 ohm headphones will have no problems.
 Generally I tell you ,that you would be very satisfied with the Headsix,like me.
 Unbelievable relationship of performance and price._

 

Is that off the 9v battery alone?


----------



## Deathwish238

Is the Headsix more powerful than the Mini^3?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *curgimib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@Deathwish 238

 My Headsix arrived two days ago and can drive the Senn HD650.
 The delivered Headsix is set on high gain and should have no problems
 to drive also 250 ohm headphones.I talked to Jan yesterday and he told
 me,that 250 ohm headphones will have no problems.
 Generally I tell you ,that you would be very satisfied with the Headsix,like me.
 Unbelievable relationship of performance and price._

 

hmm I went ahead and e-mailed Jan, he said "For truly loud levels you may consider something different."

 So I this may not be enough to play the DT990s loudly


----------



## CLum

I ordered mine on Saturday and got my amp on Thursday. I haven't had a chance to listen to it yet but A+ for customer service and shipping time.


----------



## Skylab

If you listen to music louder than the Headsize will play it, I don't think you'll need an amp or headphones for all that long - you'll be deaf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And by the way, Jan is not a "she"


----------



## rxc

^ lol, let the man dream.


----------



## staid

Wow, very fast delivery, I just got my amp. I sent my PayPal funds on tuesday, so it was very nice to have a new amp before weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And wow, very nice sound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is not the first product which I got from Jan Meier, and definitely not the last. Reasonable price and awesome sound really meets here.


----------



## greydragon

What's the burn-in time for this baby again? Or does it sound good out of the box already?


----------



## snejk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *staid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, very fast delivery, I just got my amp. I sent my PayPal funds on tuesday, so it was very nice to have a new amp before weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Got mine today as well after sending the paypal funds on tuesday morning. I'm impressed by the speed of the delivery and the very good communication with the dr. Haven't had the time to do proper listening to the amp yet but so far I'm pretty impressed, first time with portable amp.


----------



## wmbow

Got mine today as well after placing order over the weekend. Very impressed with the fast shipping and what comes in the box with the amp. Excellent product, it seems, to this point. Looking forward to getting home and giving this a listen. First dealing with Dr. Meier and it is very positive so far.


----------



## 3x331m

Has anyone had a chance to benchmark the HeadSix against the Move ?


----------



## Deathwish238

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you listen to music louder than the Headsize will play it, I don't think you'll need an amp or headphones for all that long - you'll be deaf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And by the way, Jan is not a "she" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait for someone to review the Headsix...I need to know how it compares to the Move...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


 And by the way, Jan is not a "she" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

Scottie made that same mistake in Eurotrip, and look where that got him.


----------



## Deathwish238

haha...I've been watching a lot of The Office...


----------



## oicdn

Those of you that got thier HeadSix...how does it sound compared to the Move?

 I'm waiting on my paycheck to clear in order to send funds.

 Also, how many of these babies are left?


----------



## fatman711

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those of you that got thier HeadSix...how does it sound compared to the Move?

 I'm waiting on my paycheck to clear in order to send funds.

 Also, how many of these babies are left?_

 

You can just email Jan and reserve one. You can pay when you have the funds ready. I'm sure he won't mind if he waits a few days or so.


----------



## greydragon

Wow, I got my HeadSix today! I'm very very impressed considering he shipped it this Monday and in five days it ends up (not lost/damaged) in California!!!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

He reserved one for me when I emailed, as was willing to wait for the funds on the 19th. But I felt bad making him wait for my disability check (private insurance is several weeks weeks late, as I just went from 90% disabled to 100% in August. For 9 years I worked as a part-time pediatrician while my doctors begged me not to, due to a progressive rare lung disease). 

 So, I sold a couple of guns on Thursday so I could pay Jan, the electric company, and make my monthly church tithe...


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He reserved one for me when I emailed, as was willing to wait for the funds on the 19th. But I felt bad making him wait for my disability check (private insurance is several weeks weeks late, as I just went from 90% disabled to 100% in August. For 9 years I worked as a part-time pediatrician while my doctors begged me not to, due to a progressive rare lung disease). 

 So, I sold a couple of guns on Thursday so I could pay Jan, the electric company, and make my monthly church tithe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Whoa, guns, church, pediatrics, & headphones...I gotta confess you've got my brain spinning here, Larry!


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whoa, guns, church, pediatrics, & headphones...I gotta confess you've got my brain spinning here, Larry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Those things seem to me to have good synergy. I, for one, will sleep just a little better tonight knowing that a fellow Head-Fier has those interests, especially one with such level-headed posts. (IMO, YMMV, ...)


----------



## Agent Kang

Any impressions?


----------



## vegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Agent Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any impressions?_

 

Still waiting on mine... According to Jan shipping to New Zealand will take around 2 weeks


----------



## greydragon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Agent Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any impressions?_

 

I'm on the second day of burning it in, and I have to say that the soundstage is widening, bass is tightening, and the treble is nice & smooth as of now. At first I was disappointed at the initial sound, which was thin and veiled sounding. But now I can see it starting to resemble the Tomahawk, but a little more bassy with a different smoother (coppery) sound signature. 

 Jan said to it needs to have at least 100->150 hrs of burn-in time to get the true HeadSix essence. Shoot, if I can expect it better than now at ~25hr burn in, we have a winner. Too bad I never had Move to compare to, sorry folks.


*Gripes*:
 The casing is not flat, but has a canopy/curved top and bottom. My iMod doesn't sit flush on top but is at tilt, and becomes unstable when trying to use controls
 The input is on the left most side, not usually in the center on most portable amps. Had to re-bend the interconnects to fit it.
*UPDATE:*
 It doesn't come with a charger.
 ***_If you are going to RatShack, it is the "H" adapter that will definitely fit the HeadSix._***
 It cannot charge a rechargeable 9v through its adapter. You have to buy that separately.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whoa, guns, church, pediatrics, & headphones...I gotta confess you've got my brain spinning here, Larry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This country was founded by people like me - conservative but open minded, morally centered, family loving, homeland defending, children loving patriots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They just didn't have headphones back then to know what they were missing.


----------



## krmathis

I take my hat of to Jan Meier! 
 Building another limited edition amplifier, and donate 10% of the revenue to Head-Fi. His contribution are highly appreciated.

 Thank you Jan!


----------



## Xenafor

oof, it was a hard decision between this and the Porta Corda III, but for the 60 dollar difference it'd have been for me, I think I got a bargain (on the mkiii). Any direct comparisons between the two?


----------



## CLum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nachtschicht* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To give you an impression regarding the size of this amplifier (besides the measures), three comparison pics with a iPod nano. Maybe it is of interest for someone.





 snejk,

 I think, that your first thought was right, on my TV the symbol is used in the opposite direction._

 

I've never wanted a nano more than I do now. My ipod video is just too big for the headsix.


----------



## Kane-DK

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *greydragon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

*Gripes*:
 The casing is not flat, but has a canopy/curved top and bottom. My iMod doesn't sit flush on top but is at tilt, and becomes unstable when trying to use controls
_

 

I used the little rubberfeet that came with the headsix. Now my Sony NW-A3000 is steady as a rock ontop of the headsix.


----------



## Kane-DK

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Xenafor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Any direct comparisons between the two?_

 

My headsix is still burning in. But I also have the pcmkIII and I will post my impressions when the headsix is fully burned in and I had time to compare the two.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This country was founded by people like me - conservative but open minded, morally centered, family loving, homeland defending, children loving patriots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They just didn't have headphones back then to know what they were missing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Too right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nonetheless, I must note that you're currently sitting on post #666!


----------



## Drag0n

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Too right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nonetheless, I must note that you're currently sitting on post #666! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

He's morally centered on post #666?


----------



## fhuang

how is it with iems? seems like a good fit with iem as the amp's so small


----------



## Xenafor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kane-DK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My headsix is still burning in. But I also have the pcmkIII and I will post my impressions when the headsix is fully burned in and I had time to compare the two._

 

Thanks a ton, eagerly waiting for your thoughts. Think you'll put them here or in a new thread?


----------



## vegaman

Ooh, mines arrived. It's tiny... I don't have any 9v batteries though.
 I will try it tomorrow.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vegaman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ooh, mines arrived. It's tiny... I don't have any 9v batteries though.
 I will try it tomorrow._

 

A true head-fier looks for a 24hr store with batteries in the middle of the night


----------



## rxc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A true head-fier looks for a 24hr store with batteries in the middle of the night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

A ghetto head-fier would look for a smoke alarm.


----------



## dropkickduffy

does this amp pair well with the 3g nano? I'm afraid the amp will be too long.

 Also, where are the impressions? I can't WAIT till my silver one comes sometime this week.


----------



## tygger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dropkickduffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does this amp pair well with the 3g nano? I'm afraid the amp will be too long._

 

I ordered mine for use with Sumo. Width is the same and additional length will allow for an extra Velcro to secure the dock connector.
 Can't wait for mine too. Jan shipped it last Monday but our post is soooo sloooow!


----------



## vegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rxc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A ghetto head-fier would look for a smoke alarm._

 

Yup, I tried that one, and was very confused. My smoke alarms are wired to the mains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just have to say I'm very impressed with Jan's service and would like to say thanks again.


----------



## MrJingles

I just received mine and I have to tell you that straight out of the box the sound is great! Warm, punchy and definitely the Meier sig. I can't wait to burn it in. I sold my Move because I never used the DAC and it was just a bit too big and heavy for my portable needs. The Headsix is right on par! 
 You did it again Jan.....Thanks!


----------



## 3x331m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrJingles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just received mine and I have to tell you that straight out of the box the sound is great! Warm, punchy and definitely the Meier sig. I can't wait to burn it in. I sold my Move because I never used the DAC and it was just a bit too big and heavy for my portable needs. The Headsix is right on par! 
 You did it again Jan.....Thanks!_

 

Now, please give us a hint if the HeadSix is any different than the Move in SQ.


----------



## MrJingles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *3x331m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now, please give us a hint if the HeadSix is any different than the Move in SQ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Tough one since the Move was totally burned in and this is fresh. They sound very similar with the sweet, smooth highs and mids. Right now, the Move had a tad more low punch than the Headsix, but again, I think with time that will change. I can't wait for complete burn-in.
 I will say that I've been using my Tomahawk for weeks now and the Headsix made me go "Wow" with the first notes. After some thorough back and forth comparisons, I'll probably end up selling my Tomahawk. I just love the Meier sound, so part of it is personal sig preference.
 I'll keep everyone posted once the burn is complete.


----------



## 3x331m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrJingles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tough one since the Move was totally burned in and this is fresh. They sound very similar with the sweet, smooth highs and mids. Right now, the Move had a tad more low punch than the Headsix, but again, I think with time that will change. I can't wait for complete burn-in.
 I will say that I've been using my Tomahawk for weeks now and the Headsix made me go "Wow" with the first notes. After some thorough back and forth comparisons, I'll probably end up selling my Tomahawk. I just love the Meier sound, so part of it is personal sig preference.
 I'll keep everyone posted once the burn is complete.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's going to be tough for you to catch-up, because I found my Move (Your ex) is still improving with Pink noise after each day. I'm not sure it does, or just me having more appreciation each day?


----------



## MrJingles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *3x331m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's going to be tough for you to catch-up, because I found my Move (Your ex) is still improving with Pink noise after each day. I'm not sure it does, or just me having more appreciation each day? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I believe it. Some amps take soooooo loooooooong to burn-in and it very well could be that I had not peaked yet. Glad to hear you love the amp!


----------



## Agent Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrJingles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tough one since the Move was totally burned in and this is fresh. They sound very similar with the sweet, smooth highs and mids. Right now, the Move had a tad more low punch than the Headsix, but again, I think with time that will change. I can't wait for complete burn-in.
 I will say that I've been using my Tomahawk for weeks now and the Headsix made me go "Wow" with the first notes. After some thorough back and forth comparisons, I'll probably end up selling my Tomahawk. I just love the Meier sound, so part of it is personal sig preference.
 I'll keep everyone posted once the burn is complete.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I can't wait till I receive mine (sometime this week hopefully)!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrJingles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tough one since the Move was totally burned in and this is fresh. They sound very similar with the sweet, smooth highs and mids. Right now, the Move had a tad more low punch than the Headsix, but again, I think with time that will change. I can't wait for complete burn-in.
 I will say that I've been using my Tomahawk for weeks now and the Headsix made me go "Wow" with the first notes. After some thorough back and forth comparisons, I'll probably end up selling my Tomahawk. I just love the Meier sound, so part of it is personal sig preference.
 I'll keep everyone posted once the burn is complete.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I might consider selling my Tomahawk only if I couldn't pay the electric bill or something, but not when it is as good as it is for as small as it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then again, I might change my mind when my HEADSIX gets here, but my iBasso D1, Seaber cmoy, and two penguins haven't convinced me to sell it yet; and everyone knows by now how much I like those other's too...


----------



## ounkchicago

I received my Headsix sometime in the past three days. The amp was shipped the next business day from when I ordered it, and took about 4-5 days to arrive to the Chicagoland, IL area. Amp was well-packed with well-written instructions.

 Trying it out now with my k240S and it is a definite improvement from unamped. Hard to say much more than that without trying several headphones, with several sources, and allowing some time for burn in.

 The amp itself is smaller than I thought it would be, it really is quite tiny. I think the length and width of the product is pretty close to the perfect dimensions. And it can't be any shorter in height because it has to fit the 9V battery.


----------



## speedbird151

Any pics of the headsix with your set up.


----------



## ounkchicago

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *speedbird151* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any pics of the headsix with your set up._

 

I'll post some pics later tonight... I think the more shots you have to see, the better idea you get of what the finish is like, and how small the product is relative to other objects. I'll post some pics of the Headsix next to a Nano, some cans, and my Creek amp.


----------



## Agent Kang

Any suggestions for a good 9v rechargeable battery & charger anyone?


----------



## tygger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Agent Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any suggestions for a good 9v rechargeable battery & charger anyone?_

 

As far as I know this one seems to be the best choice.


----------



## vegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *speedbird151* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any pics of the headsix with your set up._

 

I need to get something else for the 1/4" to mini, but it works for now.














 And I too am loving the sound already, even though it hasn't yet been burned in.

 EDIT: Oh and also, I switched mine to low gain mode, there's plenty of volume for my Darth's.


----------



## indigo

Just pulled the trigger on these. Was debating between the Headsix, the ibasso T2, the C&C XO and the Headstage, however the contribution to Head.Fi and positive reviews here made it a no brainer.

 Will compare this with the Mister X XP, and may get rid of one or the other.

 Out of curiosity, how many people got the silver?


----------



## trickywombat

Nice pictures, Vegaman.
 I ordered it in silver as well, and it looks good in your pictures.


----------



## trickywombat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tygger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As far as I know this one seems to be the best choice._

 

Does anybody know of a cheaper option? At that price, maybe I should buy a different amp (e.g. PenguinAmp) to charge 9V batteries.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trickywombat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anybody know of a cheaper option? At that price, maybe I should buy a different amp (e.g. PenguinAmp) to charge 9V batteries._

 

Powerex 9.6V/230mA or 9V/300mA


----------



## tygger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trickywombat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anybody know of a cheaper option? At that price, maybe I should buy a different amp (e.g. PenguinAmp) to charge 9V batteries._

 

I'm currently using my Move with a 250mAh rechargeable. With amp set to High current/High gain it lasts for about 7 hours. The iPower I linked to is 500mAh and therefore should last twice as much. Double that for Headsix since it operates on Low current only and you'll get 24 hours. Afaik the iPower is the only 500mAh rechargeable currently produced. The ones with less capacity should be definitely cheaper.


----------



## Agent Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tygger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm currently using my Move with a 250mAh rechargeable. With amp set to High current/High gain it lasts for about 7 hours. The iPower I linked to is 500mAh and therefore should last twice as much. Double that for Headsix since it operates on Low current only and you'll get 24 hours. Afaik the iPower is the only 500mAh rechargeable currently produced. The ones with less capacity should be definitely cheaper._

 

Thanks for your input Tygger.


----------



## PhaedrusX

while on the topic of batteries, besides life-time, are there any other advantages or disadvantages of using nimh or lithium ones?
 would they make any difference at all in terms of sound quality, or the ablity to drive higher impedence phones?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Man, I'm gonna need FOUR of those 9v 500ma batteries now...


----------



## jimmy8269

Wow... 
 Mine arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... (side by side with Classic 80GB)


----------



## dragonma

I've gotta kick myself in the butt sometimes for being so impatient. I just got the corda move and now this comes out. This would have been perfect for me since I don't use the usb. Same thing happened when I got the govibe v5 and the v6 came out the next day.


----------



## dropkickduffy

Mine should be here any day now. Hopefully my ALO Cryo Micro dock will stretch enough to accommodate the amp. I'll post pics when I get 'em.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhaedrusX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_while on the topic of batteries, besides life-time, are there any other advantages or disadvantages of using nimh or lithium ones?
 would they make any difference at all in terms of sound quality, or the ablity to drive higher impedence phones?_

 

For use in a headphone amp, li-ion and nimh batteries will function similarly. Both will be superior to alkalines because they maintain relatively stable voltage throughout the charge span; alkalines become progressively weaker. Since the HEADSIX runs only in low current mode (relative to the MOVE), the maximum voltage output is also limited and therefore no benefit will be derived from the use of a 9.6V nimh over a 9V battery. For the HEADSIX, the 9V li-ion is the best bet due to its greater capacity, 500mA vs. only 300mA for the 9V nimh.


----------



## pearljam5000

does it have enough juice to sound good with HD 650 or K701?
 is it going to sound better than my HK reciever?
 in general is it good with high IMP or low Imp headphones?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dragonma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've gotta kick myself in the butt sometimes for being so impatient. I just got the corda move and now this comes out. This would have been perfect for me since I don't use the usb. Same thing happened when I got the govibe v5 and the v6 came out the next day._

 

I am certain you will find someone to trade you a headsix with cash for your move...

 Heck, if I hadn't bought so much in the past 90 days I'd make the offer myself.


----------



## Deathwish238

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pearljam5000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does it have enough juice to sound good with HD 650 or K701?
 is it going to sound better than my HK reciever?
 in general is it good with high IMP or low Imp headphones?_

 

Yeah it'll power both the HD650 and K701. Unless you want to power high impedance headphones(like 250 ohm Beyers) at loud levels you have nothing to worry about.

 It'll probably sound better than your HK...but I couldn't tell you for sure


----------



## pearljam5000

Thanks.
 is it better than the Mini^3 btw?
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Deathwish238* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah it'll power both the HD650 and K701. Unless you want to power high impedance headphones(like 250 ohm Beyers) at loud levels you have nothing to worry about.

 It'll probably sound better than your HK...but I couldn't tell you for sure_


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dragonma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've gotta kick myself in the butt sometimes for being so impatient. I just got the corda move and now this comes out. This would have been perfect for me since I don't use the usb. Same thing happened when I got the govibe v5 and the v6 came out the next day._

 

If you have had it less than 30 days ask Dr. Meier to exchange it.


----------



## Agent Kang

Has anyone had luck finding the right power supply? 

 The amp can be "powered from a regulated powersupply with a current capacity of 20 mA and a DC voltage between 6 and 12 Volts"


----------



## ounkchicago

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pearljam5000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does it have enough juice to sound good with HD 650 or K701?
 is it going to sound better than my HK reciever?
 in general is it good with high IMP or low Imp headphones?_

 

I did some more listening last night, amp seems just right (power-wise) for the K701, and a little weak (but acceptable) for the Beyer DT880. Not sure about HD650 since I don't have one.


----------



## indigo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pearljam5000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks.
 is it better than the Mini^3 btw?_

 

I have the Mister X XP (which I'm told is similar to the Mini^3), and am waiting on the Headsix. Will let you know my impressions with my IEMs when I receive the amp.


----------



## Enigmatx

Quick question. Those of you who live in the US and have received your amp, what carrier was used to deliver the amp?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I've heard where a 12v unregulated philips adapter from walmart can deliver 17v, so one amp I have that needs between 9-18v is safe with it (according to that manufacturer J. Seaber).

 I wonder if the same logic says it is safe to use a 6V unregulated (i.e. radioshack) power supply, and expect that it wont exceed the safe 12v?

 I have a regulated 6v-18v power supply, adjustable with multiple tips, but it was $89 and is HUGE and runs a laptop right now.


----------



## Agent Kang

OK. I have just received my Headsix and it sounds fantastic out of the box. Smooth, warm, and very musical. But what's odd is that even when it is turned "off", the amp plays music off my IPOD at a low volume. Does anyone else experience this with their Headsix?


----------



## oicdn

That happens with alot of amps. It happenned on my Move, TH and Hornet......I dunno what it is...


----------



## 3x331m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Agent Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK. I have just received my Headsix and it sounds fantastic out of the box. Smooth, warm, and very musical. But what's odd is that even when it is turned "off", the amp plays music off my IPOD at a low volume. Does anyone else experience this with their Headsix?_

 

Without amplification, your amp is still efficient enough to act like an IC. You're in good hands. It tells me that your amp is very efficient.


----------



## Agent Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *3x331m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Without amplification, your amp is still efficient enough to act like an IC. You're in good hands. It tells me that your amp is very efficient. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ah, thanks for clarifying that! I was concerned at first that the battery was getting drained. Now I can enjoy my new toy in peace. I'm very impressed with it so far.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I think it's just the caps draining in an efficient amp - my Tomahawk takes a while (15-45 seconds) to totally power off once I flip the power switch.


----------



## ounkchicago

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Agent Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK. I have just received my Headsix and it sounds fantastic out of the box. Smooth, warm, and very musical. But what's odd is that even when it is turned "off", the amp plays music off my IPOD at a low volume. Does anyone else experience this with their Headsix?_

 

I found it a little unpleasant out of the box, same as the comments before me... compressed soundstage, and lacking some dynamics.

 Fast forward, after about 20 hours of burn-in, significantly improved, most of the out-of-the-box complaints are gone, and doesn't seem to be changing much any more(i.e. further burn-in seems unnecessary or hardly significant).

 I also experience what you described, when the amp still plays music when the amp's power supply is off. Kind of freaked me out at first but makes sense given the above explanations.

 Initial impressions: a pretty fun sounding amp, fairly accurate and fairly neutral, has that "wire + gain" sound signature, at least to my ears. Sound signature does differ slightly from my Creek (probably a no-brainer comment, since no two non-identical amps will have exactly the same sound signature), but it's hard for me to express in words the exact differences.

 Quality-wise, I was expecting the Headsix to be a lot worse than my Creek OBH-21SE desktop amp. After all, it's a small fraction of the size, is driven by a 9V battery that takes up over 1/4 of the enclosure, and costs only $150 before paypal fees. The Creek, on the other hand, is a full-size (albeit with a small footprint) desktop amp with only RCA-ins/outs, its own regulated power supply, a very nice volume control knob, and costed me about $400 (street price). The Creek is definitely the winner in overall quality, but it's pretty amazing to see how close the little Headsix comes. Having owned only the Creek amp at $400, if someone blindfolded me and made me guess how much the Headsix costs, I would probably guess more in the $250 range.


----------



## KylE36

Can anyone give impressions of this VS. the iBasso T2?


----------



## silverrain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Agent Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ even when it is turned "off", the amp plays music off my IPOD at a low volume._

 

For how long?


----------



## indigo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KylE36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone give impressions of this VS. the iBasso T2?_

 

From reading this thread and the impressions of those who have got the Headsix and the Move, the sound signature is pretty close. Jan also confirmed this for me in email.

 This being the case, look here at Skylabs famous review of portable amps
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showth...sso+corda+move


----------



## Agent Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *silverrain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For how long?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Here's a reply from Jan Meier:

 "Don't worry, if turned off the amp works like a high resistor
 between headphone output of your player and the headphones.
 There is no current drain of the battery."

 So no worries.


----------



## uppis

Nobody havent really yet listened headsix with e530?


----------



## Demonmnky

Thanks to Jan for such a great product and for supporting this forum.

 I ordered my head-six on Monday and hoping to get it tonight so I can bring it on a road trip I'm taking this weekend. I'm hopeful but realistically, it won't be here yet. -_- I guess I'll have to deal with under-powered Denon 2000's this weeknd.

 I will throw some pictures up here and some impressions when I receive my amp.


----------



## wmbow

Dr. Meier has been very quick with his shipping but likely it will take 5 days or so to get to points in the U.S. So, you probably won't have it for your trip. Might depend on when you ordered it on Monday and when you leave for your trip. You can always hope.


----------



## StanRex

Could such an amp properly power a dt770 80 or 250ohms?


----------



## dropkickduffy

Just got the amp, it's awesome! Burning it in as we speak. While the silver looks unbelievable, it somewhat clashes with my black 3g Nano Sumo. Anyone with a black Headsix wanna trade for a silver?


----------



## gtp

Does anyone have a Headsix and Mini^3??? If so, can you compare please?

 I've never owned a Meier amp and the curiosity is killing me.


----------



## Khanate

Order placed (and a turbo diabolous v11!)


----------



## vegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *StanRex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could such an amp properly power a dt770 80 or 250ohms?_

 

It easily powers the 80ohm version on low gain mode (it comes in high gain mode, but it's easy to change with 2 jumpers). I don't have a 250ohm pair to test with though.


----------



## oicdn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dropkickduffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got the amp, it's awesome! Burning it in as we speak. While the silver looks unbelievable, it somewhat clashes with my black 3g Nano Sumo. Anyone with a black Headsix wanna trade for a silver?_

 

I sent Jan my money almost a week ago. This was BEFORE I decided I shoulda just sent paypal and ate the extra $15....what worries me, is Jan hasn't received my funds yet....


----------



## The Pieman

I received my HeadSix today. I like it straight out of box. It is forward sounding to my ears, very accurate and a lot of fun. I am sure with some hours on it it will be even better.

 Cheers
 Simon


----------



## 3x331m

OK. It's my third day with the HeadSix. I've been using both the Move and HeadSix in the last few days. By today, I can say that I won't be able to tell if I'm using the Move or the HeadSix if I don't see the amps.

 Also, I found both the Move and HeadSix can synergize nicely with Grado SR series. The frequency extension of these amps give the SR cans the needed bass without boosting the treble to sibilance. 

 I can say that the HeadSix is my bargain of the year in Head-Fi new gears category. Kudos to Jan for a down-to-earth high performance portable amp.

 Highly recommended.


----------



## Robfow

Very nice amp. Really improved a lot after putting in some hours. 

 I've lost one of the rubber feet though


----------



## DPRJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Robfow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've lost one of the rubber feet though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Here you are.
http://www.hammondmfg.com/rfeet.htm


----------



## StanRex

Order placed!


----------



## fhuang

anybody here using this amp with super-fi pro and/or er4s? i have a little worry about the ue because they're extra sensitive and er4s because they're hard to power and power/pair it good


----------



## tygger

The Move pairs great with ER4S so there should be no problem driving them by HeadSix.
 Still wait for mine. It's been almost two weeks since Jan shipped it...


----------



## Agent Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tygger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Move pairs great with ER4S so there should be no problem driving them by HeadSix.
 Still wait for mine. It's been almost two weeks since Jan shipped it..._

 

The Headsix sounds excellent with the Er4-s. The sound is very 'organic'.


----------



## Enigmatx

I finally received the Headsix today. I was one of the first to order and this being my first amplifier, I was very anxious. Well, at first glance, all i have to say is this amp looks every bit as sexy as you think (maybe more). I am all over it like flies on **** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 first Boy was I glad i waited for this one and didnt jump on the Corda Move bandwagon (i didnt want the DAC). I dont have much of a headphone inventory as you can see from my sig and I dont have ears like some of you do but I'll try my best to elaborate on the difference. Right out of the box, the soundstage, the bass and the organic(ness) is very impressive. The highs sound very smooth and balanced and not fatiguing at all. The mids sound very relaxing. I can distinguish between all the instruments much more than I previsouly was able to. The bass is definately tighter and goes deeper. It doesnt drown everything else out. The soundstage seems wider and maybe a little more round? I havent gone past 3 O'clock on the knob but even at those levels the sound was phenomenal and boy can this thing get loud. Its almost like its brought out a new dimension to my ears. For my first amp, 275$ spent so far on joining head-fi in only a few weeks, I am one happy camper. Next stop, a desktop amp and some DT770 or DT880


----------



## MrJingles

Ok, after burning in for 80 hours, here is my humble opinion on the HeadSix.

 The 2 most apparent differences from brand new to now is:

 1) The mids/vocals are definitely more up front, which a great thing. I really thought they were too recessed, but they now sound super balanced. 

 2) The low end has really tightened up and is more pronounced which makes the kick drum sound punchy and not so "woofy". It has a nice weight to it without being overbearing. Very nice!

 I've been listening to my Tomahawk non-stop since the start of the burn-in and I must say that the HeadSix is smoother, more balanced and warmer which makes it easier to listen to without fatique for long periods of time. There is an airiness to the HeadSix that I truly love! It's very much like the Move in that aspect. The Tomahawk is more analytical and more in your face, which is great for certain genres.

 Overall, I truly love this amp and can't wait till the 200 hour mark!

 Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## MusicallySilent

So very tempted to order it but I am not sure if i should drop the money or start at a lower point


----------



## 3x331m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MusicallySilent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So very tempted to order it but I am not sure if i should drop the money or start at a lower point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Save your dough for this great bargain. Your low start won't have much return.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Well, I paid 9:45pm 10/12 and received it by 3pm today, 10/19/07. It couldn't have shiped before the 13th = 6 days! I wasn't even looking for it to arrive before next week.

 I have 15 minutes on my HEADSIX, and have not compared it to any of my other amps yet, not till it is burned in. But, I CAN say it sounds nice out of the box. The bass is tight and present, the highs are smooth, and the soundstage is wide with good dynamic range. 

 There is a minor issue with some grainyness in the mids with my Livewires at higher volumes (like when pretending I'm at a live jazz concert), but at normal volumes it isn't as noticable. I've seen this with several of my amps which have all smoothed out with just a few short hours hours on them. I haven't tried other sources, just a quick listen with my 3G nano and ALO Jumbo Cryo X Silver dock. I haven't tried any headphones other than my Livewires, again, just a quick listen.

 It seems to be the same height and width as my tomahawk, and it's only 3/4 of an inch deeper from front to rear - not a deal breaker. The brushed aluminum case is a work of art, making me so glad I didn't go with black - you DON'T paint a DeLorean. My only gripe so far is having the line-in jack being on the left instead of right, so it isn't centered with my iPod Line Out Dock. I have to bend the stiff ALO dock wires to swap amps between Tomahawk and HEADSIX. It's not that big an issue, but my iBasso and Tomahawk have the input in the center between headphone out and volume knob.

 Anyway, the HEADSIX is really nice. I'm looking forward to seeing how this matures with time. As a matter of fact, I'm thinking about not rushing the burn in and just using it as my main portable and listening for the changes. With my other amps I'd hook it up to power, a music source, and headphones to just let it run for days so I could review it sooner than later. I might want to savor this one as it ages.

 Later gang!


----------



## Agent Kang

I absolutely love this amp. The sound is so refined and pleasing to my ears. I walked my dog 5 times today so that I would have an excuse to listen to my portable setup.


----------



## CLum

I've had the head6 for a week and for once I can definitely hear a difference between amped and unamped. With my d2000 the bass really tightens up and is more refined all while adding more impact. I already thought my denons sounded great but the amp really brings it to another level. I use to think the d2000s were better in every aspect then my old hd580s except for female vocalists and some classical. This is no longer true since the head6 adds some air to female vocalist that was missing with my go-vibe 5. I really don't know how to describe sound all that well but all I know is that the head6>gv5.


----------



## PhaedrusX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Agent Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...I walked my dog 5 times today so that I would have an excuse to listen to my portable setup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol...lucky dog.


----------



## Quinoa

I would love to hear some impressions with 580/600.


----------



## Agent Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I paid 9:45pm 10/12 and received it by 3pm today, 10/19/07. It couldn't have shiped before the 13th = 6 days! I wasn't even looking for it to arrive before next week.

 I have 15 minutes on my HEADSIX, and have not compared it to any of my other amps yet, not till it is burned in. But, I CAN say it sounds nice out of the box. The bass is tight and present, the highs are smooth, and the soundstage is wide with good dynamic range. 

 There is a minor issue with some grainyness in the mids with my Livewires at higher volumes (like when pretending I'm at a live jazz concert), but at normal volumes it isn't as noticable. I've seen this with several of my amps which have all smoothed out with just a few short hours hours on them. I haven't tried other sources, just a quick listen with my 3G nano and ALO Jumbo Cryo X Silver dock. I haven't tried any headphones other than my Livewires, again, just a quick listen.

 It seems to be the same height and width as my tomahawk, and it's only 3/4 of an inch deeper from front to rear - not a deal breaker. The brushed aluminum case is a work of art, making me so glad I didn't go with black - you DON'T paint a DeLorean. My only gripe so far is having the line-in jack being on the left instead of right, so it isn't centered with my iPod Line Out Dock. I have to bend the stiff ALO dock wires to swap amps between Tomahawk and HEADSIX. It's not that big an issue, but my iBasso and Tomahawk have the input in the center between headphone out and volume knob.

 Anyway, the HEADSIX is really nice. I'm looking forward to seeing how this matures with time. As a matter of fact, I'm thinking about not rushing the burn in and just using it as my main portable and listening for the changes. With my other amps I'd hook it up to power, a music source, and headphones to just let it run for days so I could review it sooner than later. I might want to savor this one as it ages.

 Later gang!_

 

How does the Headsix hold up against your Tomahawk? 


  Quote:


 I would love to hear some impressions with 580/600. 
 

I'll will give it a try when I get home and let you know.


----------



## oicdn

Anybody on the east coast mail in thier payment? My payment hasn't been received yet. I'm not doubting Jan credibility whatsoever, at all, in any shape form or fashion. I'm just trying to gauge the amount of time it takes a letter to get to Germany from Florida(or anywhere on the east coast for that matter).

 I know when he shipped my Move to me, it only took 6 days for the amp to get to me, why would it be any longer for a letter to arrive to him?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Agent Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does the Headsix hold up against your Tomahawk? _

 

See my last post, second paragraph, 1st sentence.

 How did you like it with the 580/600? I am not feeling well enough today to roll over and get my HD600 and listen, so I can't contribute on that yet.


----------



## dropkickduffy

On second thought, I really love the brushed aluminum look. Scratch my last post.


----------



## Capunk

I was lucky Yobb bring his "Headsix" to our Sydney meeting, and having a chance to perform quick comparison to my modded iBasso D1 (OPA2111/LM4562).

 The source used Cowon D2 and earphone used Yuin PK-1. 
 I forgot the song name that used for the comparison but it was acoustic guitar musical with some percussions, they just fit for the benchmark. 

 HeadSix: The initial impression I had, that the sound is very "near" to you, almost surrounding all around you, the tone is very warm, I was amazed with the soundscape that came from this little neat box. The bass is adequate, the high is very refined, and overall less crisp (it's fine for my ears, because I hate hear something that too bright) but it's really warm to my ears. I simply love it, I fall in love straightly... 

 Modded iBasso D1: In contrary with Headsix, D1 soundscape put me in behind the stage, instead of in the middle of the stage, and warm feeling that I felt when listening via Headsix, suddenly become much more colder when listening via modded D1. However, D1 gives precise sound, more sterile than Headsix, this might because of LM4562 buffer - which reputed to gives "Clean" sounding, so giving my conclusion on both amps. 

 Headsix : Giving you warm & fun sounding, all instruments within the music is singing just for you, I guess that's how I describe the sensation that I experience with this little amp =) 

 Modded D1: Colder, but giving you a sense of lounge, can you imagine yourself sitting in the lonely lounge, where there is a singer singing on the stage, and somewhat sometimes I need that kind of situation (I'm a melancholic guy). But put in your notes, that D1 is customizable, so you can tailor the sound to suit your musical taste.

 Forgive me if I do some mistakes, but this is my first time giving a mini-review, but I hope this will help people, who wondering how they sound against D1. I have no experience with Corda amps before, but I think I like corda sound signature, and I'm looking forward to hear more corda amps


----------



## fatman711

got mine today. Sounds pretty good. 

 However, I wanted to change it to low gain and one of the screws was partially stripped when I got it. 

 I tried to unscrew it and stripped it even more...now I can't open it...what do I do?


----------



## DocBlasto

Go to the Home Depot and get a screw extractor set. It's a series of screw bits that look a tiny bit like drill bits, except they taper to a point and they're threaded counter-clockwise.

 Find one with a tip that fits nicely into the stripped-out phillips-head slot (I assume it's a Phillips) It's designed to grab into the stripped screw-head as it unscrews. Afterwards, bring it to a hardware store and see if you can get some replacements.


----------



## dropkickduffy

I also had an extremely hard time changing the gain. One of the screws on the front plate was "frozen" and no amount of hand-turning with my precision screwdriver would open it. Luckily, I found an electric drill with a phillips bit that did the trick.


----------



## dap_pad

Any do a comparison between the HeadSix and the PC MKIII or Mini3 yet?


----------



## MrJingles

I too had some difficulty. I used a little bigger screwdriver and got them off with some effort.
 Man do I love this amp!!


----------



## tygger

Mine arrived today!
 Out of the box it sounds very good but definitely in need of burning in.
 The input and output jacks are noticeable better then the Move's. The pot is soundless. The battery sits tighter - no additional pads nesessary.
 Thank you, Jan!


----------



## Khanate

Well mine should be on the way from germany to my house now!


----------



## cardude

Has anyone used this with Grados yet? I have the SR325i's and RS-2's, I need a portable amp and this looks great. Thanks.


----------



## 3x331m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cardude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone used this with Grados yet? I have the SR325i's and RS-2's, I need a portable amp and this looks great. Thanks._

 

See post #217.


----------



## cardude

Thanks. I must have missed that post, skimming through too fast I guess.


----------



## Steph86

Does anyone know how many of these are left?


----------



## greydragon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Steph86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know how many of these are left?_

 

The only way to know is to email the man himself, Jan, and ask him.

 Don't miss out on this bargain amp that outputs amazing sound, on par or even better than the Hornet (depending on your preference).


----------



## DocBlasto

Duh. I asked how many were available, and the question was answered above... I'll have to email Jan.


----------



## indigo

Black Headsix arrived today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Exactly one week after shipment. As everyone before me has said, this thing is small, very good quality material and workmanship.


----------



## oicdn

My Money still hasn't arrived to Jan yet...I loathe those that used paypal


----------



## Demonmnky

My Headsix arrived on Monday. I will be taking some pictures after work and posting a few short impressions.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Money still hasn't arrived to Jan yet...I loathe those that used paypal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have had parcel post take up to 17 days from Germany. Have you exceeded that with your cash letter to Germany? Did you send it certified insured?


----------



## oicdn

I only sent it airmail. My other option would have cost $17 to send, which kinda defeated the purpose, since paypaling it would have only cost $15. They told me certified would take 33 days (est). I passed on that. I('m now thinking I shouldn't have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was super strapped for cash at the time, which is the reason I mailed in payment vs. paypaling, that and I'm not to happy with Paypal atm.


----------



## saisunil

I can use one while I wait for the Dr. Xin Ref amp.

 Cheers


----------



## f1junkie

Received mine a couple of days ago, waiting for my Ultrasones to arrive before I have any verdict on them. For the moment, I am using crappy buds. Took about a week to arrive.

 So has anyone else thought that it might be neat to bling out the knob? Let us know if you've found anything around the house that'll fit or saw something online that would look nice!

 Cheers

 Dave


----------



## Demonmnky

Here are some pictures:












 Right now, all I can tell you about the sound is that I enjoy it a lot more than my Xtra. This weekend I hope to give the Headsix a good audition with my Denon AH-D2000 headphones. I've only been using my Ultimate Ear SF.3's with it thus far and they aren't good enough for me to analyze the sound with.


----------



## Robfow

I really like the battery life. I'm still on the first battery!


----------



## Snaques

Any experiences from Westone UM-1 or UM-2 users regarding this amp? I searched the thread and got 0 matches so if someone has the aformenioned combination, I would really appreciate the comments.

 Btw. How does the amp stack with an iPod. The covers seem a bit round so will it be wobbly when stacked with the iPod with a rubber band?


----------



## Capunk

Hey Snaques, 

 You can ask Yobb for the impression,
 he got Westone UM-2 paired with Headsix & Cowon D2.
 And IMHO, they sound great!


----------



## StanRex

HeadSix received today, now waiting for my LOD to test it ^^


----------



## MadMonky

Sent my payment off to Jan via Paypal, cant wait to test it out, this being my first amp purchase


----------



## Demonmnky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadMonky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sent my payment off to Jan via Paypal, cant wait to test it out, this being my first amp purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

From one monkey to another, congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to Head-fi! Sorry about your wallet.


----------



## MadMonky

hehe, I can already hear it drying up


----------



## Del Griffith

For those interested.. I just reserved a headsix on 10/24 and sent payment today. Didn't ask how many were left..but I got on the list still as of yesterday. 

 Cheers..


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Hello fellow headfiers. Just ordered mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope this amp will be as good as what I'm reading. My first amp.


----------



## Krohn

I just placed my order for a Headsix to use in a portable rig. Like many others, this is my first amp too. Hopefully this leads into a nice home amp!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

You will NOT regret it. And with a $29 USB DAC cable, it will sound even better with a cleaner source.


----------



## gtp

Will anyone compare the Headsix to any other portable amp?????

 I know a lot of you have Mini^3s, XP amps, Hornets, etc., but no one has posted much much of a review other than "it sounds good".


----------



## saisunil

Ordered yesterday - received prompt notice from the man himself. Expect to receive in 10 days.

 ... while I wait for Dr. Xin to send me my amps...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I've recently evaluated a USB DAC cable, and used it with the HEADSIX, as well as the iBasso D1 and a Headstage Lyrix amp. I tried the amps with analog input, with the D1 USB DAC and with the Headstage USB DAC cable.

 Part of the evaluation covers the HEADSIX and is posted here http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showth...08#post3384808

 I haven't done a full blown amp review yet, but the main parts from that review THAT ARE PERTINENT TO THE HEADSIX are QUOTED as follows, with the final ranking being:

 1) MEIER CORDA HEADSIX
 2) iBasso D1 with OPA2111 LR amp, AD8397 buffers, AD8656 in DAC
 3) Headstage Lyrix Total Pro
 4) RSA Tomahawk - ALMOST tied for sound with Lyrix
 5) PenguinAmp Caffeine with bass boost
 6) iBasso D1 stock

 With Rolled opamps the iBasso can be made to sound like an of these I suspect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The Lyrix with the "total" option can also roll opamps.

 ...THE MEIER HEADSIX WAS THE PRIMARY TEST AMP, since it's analog input is SUPERIOR to the STOCK D1 analog input...

 ...Step One - Mac Analog out: I first started listening to the Macbook audio out to the Meier Headsix because I was already enjoying the new amp with my iPod, and I was getting used to the sound signature. I used a $20 custom made 3.5mm - 3.5mm interconnect cable. Sound quality was pleasant.

 The Meier Headsix has a nice warm sound, with forward mids and wide sound stage. It brings the mids like saxophone up closer, as if I was up on stage right next to it, while the string bass and drums are a few feet away. So, the HEADSIX sound stage is still very open. Without changing the gain settings it will play the HD600 at a comfortable and adequate listening volume with the knob at 100% and Mac volume at 100%. I did not take it apart to change to high gain. It's volume output was similar to the stock D1 amp's output, which has no gain switch...

 ...Hypothetically speaking, if the headstage DAC was a nice worthy 25% improvement over the Macbook analog when driving the Headsix, the D1 USB DAC was a 75% improvement over analog. With the iBasso D1 DAC into the Headsix, I could close my eyes and MORE easily imagine being there with the musicians. The walls around me were pushed out of reach and the space opened up seemingly to the size of the venue of the recording...

 ...The Headstage amp with USB DAC cable (or built-in DAC) and the Headsix amp fed by the USB DAC cable may get their own review later, but not here. I will say that BOTH sound very good with analog input, and BOTH improved with USB DAC beyond analog, and both sound better than a stock iBasso D1 amp. This is despite the fact that neither of the new amps has been burned in more than 24 hours!

 By the end of my first 10-15 minutes I could pick out which amp is which. The main difference is in imaging, and all do it very well, just differently. (1) The HEADSIX is a little more forward and brings the mids like saxophone up closer, as if I was up on stage right NEXT to it, while the string bass and drums are a few feet away and spread apart - so the HEADSIX sound stage is still very open. (2) The Headstage Lyrix USB Pro Total is a just a little more distant, so everything seems on stage and a few feet away, but it still puts you the listener on the FIRST row with a wide sound stage. (3) However, the stock D1 amp puts you back in the 10th row, sounding a little distant. At first that gave the illusion of a bigger sound stage, because you could get farther away from the instruments, but now except for music recorded in a stadium concert, that is too far away for me.

 Once I got a good ALO Jumbo Cryo X iMod dock line out, my Tomahawk started to sound better than the stock D1 too - wake up call. So, I'm also going to order a high quality (read expensive) 3.5mm-3.5mm interconnect as well, AND I am going to roll the good opamps back into the D1 as soon as possible. The D1's DAC has consistently improved the sound of every amp I have connected it to, but the cable is the weak link right now. This should allow any amp connected to the D1 DAC to sound even better, including the built-in amp! 

 It also seems the synergy the Stock D1 has with the Shure SE500's is not there with the HD600's. What sounds just right with the SE500's sounds a little too shrill with the stock opamps when using HD600's with Black Dragon cables (stock Senn cables sounded better with stock D1). The OPA2111 as LR amp synergizes with AD8397 as buffers better than the stock AD816 and the NE5222. I still have LT4562 and LME49720 to try as buffers, and an AD746, AD6234 and 6241-HV to try as LR opamps, blah blah blah...

 Overall, I believe I prefer the warmer more forward sound of the Headsix the most out of all my amps, with the Headstage and Tomahawk a very close second - but with the different opamps I believe the D1 amps sounds as good as any of them.

 [edit - fixed one formating typo]


----------



## Shiki

If i leave the knob in the off position but plug in an external power supply, the power light turns on.

 Does that mean the amp is already on and I don't need to turn the knob to the on position (after the 'click')?


----------



## yobs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Snaques* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any experiences from Westone UM-1 or UM-2 users regarding this amp? I searched the thread and got 0 matches so if someone has the aformenioned combination, I would really appreciate the comments.

 Btw. How does the amp stack with an iPod. The covers seem a bit round so will it be wobbly when stacked with the iPod with a rubber band? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yup, I've got mine paired with the um-2. Gotta say, it brings out a musicality and depth to the um2s that i've never heard in them before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Noise floor is very low, so all hiss is gone too at lower levels (unlike stock iBasso D1). 

 Bass and punch become far more noticeable than straight out of my cowon d2. 

 YMMV of course.


----------



## emericanchaos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The good Doctor already explained that he is trying to keep the transaction costs down because he is probably making very little on these amps:



 The paypal and CC fees are one thing, but processing those charges and handling paypal funds all add the time, effort and expense of each transaction. When he is offering a high quality amp for less than anyone else out there, throwing in a gold-plated mini-mini, a screwdriver and a manual, plus world-wide shipping, plus he is giving Head-Fi 10% of the total, I don't think it makes sense to quibble about $10.50, even though I don't agree that is the only cost of non-cash transactions. 

*In the case of the HeadFive, Dr. Meier simply wrote Jude a check for the full amount of the donation -- assuming all amps sold -- before he sold a single one. He is doing it again here to the tune of $9,000, and I think he is entitled to handle the payment question any way he sees fit.*

 Congrats on another wonderful sales action Dr. Meier, and thank you for your generosity to the community in this and many ways!_

 

thank you for saying this much. don't look a gift horse in the mouth guys. i wish i were in a situation to drop $9,000 on a donation to headfi.


----------



## Skylab

Larry, nice review!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Larry, nice review!_

 

Wow, that's a huge compliment in light of the source 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just happy to be a contributor to this site. Being appreciated for it is just icing on the cake


----------



## MrJingles

The more I listen to this amp, the more I love it! I've gone back and forth with my Tomahawk and the HeadSix is just so warm and lush. I can listen for hours with absolutely no fatigue and I've been listening exclusively to Devin Townsend (Progressive Metal)...no problem.


----------



## gtp

Even though I am more of a DIY man, I finally "broke down" and ordered a silver HeadSix. 

 Now, the excruciating 1 week wait begins...

 I'm looking forward to comparing the HeadSix to my Mini^3.


----------



## Podster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Larry, nice review!_

 

Ditto and you've now got my curiosity up on this cable with the built in DAC that for it's price I'll have to un-dock the old wallet again! "Curse you Aqua Scum!!!!!!!!!!!!!" LOL


----------



## greydragon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrJingles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The more I listen to this amp, the more I love it! I've gone back and forth with my Tomahawk and the HeadSix is just so warm and lush. I can listen for hours with absolutely no fatigue and I've been listening exclusively to Devin Townsend (Progressive Metal)...no problem._

 

I totally agree. With over 300+ hrs burn in, the sound is so much fuller and musical compared to the Tomahawk, yet it retains the highs and details!

 HeadSix is the best deal by far


----------



## Sinsen

Hey, this really is one sexy little amp.

 I think that the Move might have a bit more openess to it, at least with my D5000s, but with my HD25s the difference between these two amps seem very small.


----------



## puft54cs

I received my black Headsix October 24th and it sounds great! Can't wait to hear it after it's broken in. Only took 6 days from Germany to PA. I have one question though, will a stock ALO jumbo cyro dock work with the line in off to the side of the amp instead of in the middle?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Podster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ditto and you've now got my curiosity up on this cable with the built in DAC that for it's price I'll have to un-dock the old wallet again! "Curse you Aqua Scum!!!!!!!!!!!!!" LOL_

 

I love NEMO too...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *puft54cs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received my black Headsix October 24th and it sounds great! Can't wait to hear it after it's broken in. Only took 6 days from Germany to PA. I have one question though, will a stock ALO jumbo cyro dock work with the line in off to the side of the amp instead of in the middle?_

 

Yeah, you just have to bend it a tiny bit to "wear it on the left".

 Or, in a clothing taylor vernaculum, "Dress left".


----------



## tracyrick

Does anyone who owns this Headsix also own a Portaphile V2 Maxxed?

 I'm wondering how close they sound to each other. The V2 has 3 x AD8610's and this has 2.

 What I'm also curious about is how the Portaphile has been ranked below RSA in other comparisons, but the Headsix is being ranked higher than RSA by some people here.

 Unless the Headsix does something magically better than the Portaphile, I'm wondering if the Portaphile also sounds better than some RSA amps.

 I only own the Portaphile so can't compare, but I'm always curious about how it compares to others. This seems like an interesting amp to compare it to. For example, how does the Headsix sound so good using AD8610 without using as much battery power as the Portaphile? etc...


----------



## utilisateur

My Headsix just arrived today
 what a pleasure not only to listen to(i scorched my meal at the first noncritical listening) but also to deal with, i ordered saturday night[size=xx-small][27][/size] and got it today[size=xx-small][30][/size]( Jan also is a very nice person to talk to btw) !!!

 I think theres a synergy-thing with the KSC75 too


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *utilisateur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Headsix just arrived today
 what a pleasure not only to listen to(i scorched my meal at the first noncritical listening) but also to deal with, i ordered saturday night[size=xx-small][27][/size] and got it today[size=xx-small][30][/size]( Jan also is a very nice person to talk to btw) !!!

 I think theres a synergy-thing with the KSC75 too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I never got to open my KSC75, I donated them in an unopened retail package to my doctor today, who has been riding his bike along side of cars on the street, while wearing his E4c. When I gave him some Shure Black Olive foams at the last visit, I didn't like that I was making his ride more dangerous...

 I bought them on 9/16/07 for $16.35 shipped from ebay. Now I'll have to order another set...


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Headfellows,

 Just a little update:

 Within these first four weeks 134 amplifiers have been sold or made a reservation for. That’s really not bad at all. Black and Silver seem to be equally popular.

 Till now the responses of the new owners of this little amp are all very positive, so I have no doubt that the remaining amps will also be sold within the next 2..4 months.

 It’s a pity though, that no one has written any extensive (comparative) review of the HEADSIX yet. Guys, don’t be shy!!






 Jan


----------



## Capunk

Send one to skylab, and he will do comprehensive review for you


----------



## Kane-DK

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 It’s a pity though, that no one has written any extensive (comparative) review of the HEADSIX yet. Guys, don’t be shy!!






 Jan_

 

It is work in progress. But I want to do it right and at the moment work and my 5 month son is taking all my time, so I only have time to listen to the Headsix on my daily trainride. 

 But one thing is sure. It is a lovely amp


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dear Headfellows,

 Just a little update:

 Within these first four weeks 134 amplifiers have been sold or made a reservation for. That’s really not bad at all. Black and Silver seem to be equally popular.

 Till now the responses of the new owners of this little amp are all very positive, so I have no doubt that the remaining amps will also be sold within the next 2..4 months.

 It’s a pity though, that no one has written any extensive (comparative) review of the HEADSIX yet. Guys, don’t be shy!!






 Jan_

 

I'm working on it. Did you see my mini-review?

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...&postcount=272

 In addition to the previous review, I now have 200 hours on the HEADSIX and I hear a slight increase in bass and airyness of the soundstage. The bass is still tight and quick highs are still very smooth without grainyness, and the mids are still forward and rich. 

 However, I do find that it drives my HD25, HFI700, Shure SE530 and Livewires much more easily than HD600. I have to listen to Handel's Messiah at 100% volume with HD600 and 80-90% on Ultrasone HFI700, and only 30% with my IEM's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jan, is the gain set on low when it ships? I assume it is because all my IEM play quite loud, with no hiss between songs.

 I am also getting a minimum of 25 hours from a rechargable 9v battery depending on the volume levels, and at more moderate levels I just got 50 hours out of the rechargable when it ran out this morning! These are the Tenergy 250Mah batteries that were $10.96 for a 4-pack on ebay.


----------



## cbw

Quote:


 Jan, is the gain set on low when it ships? I assume it is because all my IEM play quite loud, with no hiss between songs 
 

The gain on mine was set to high, I couldn't move the volume past a quarter turn. With the gain set to low however it is much better.


----------



## gtp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 It’s a pity though, that no one has written any extensive (comparative) review of the HEADSIX yet. Guys, don’t be shy!!
_

 

I agree!!! I've practically begged for any reviews with more details than: "It sounds good".

 Since none were really posted (other than Larry's), I decided to order my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 .

 Hopefully it will be here early next week.


----------



## indigo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Jan, is the gain set on low when it ships? I assume it is because all my IEM play quite loud, with no hiss between songs.
 ._

 

I emailed Jan and he replied that all Headsixes were set to High Gain.


----------



## gtp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dear Headfellows,

 Just a little update:

 Within these first four weeks 134 amplifiers have been sold or made a reservation for. That’s really not bad at all. Black and Silver seem to be equally popular.

 Till now the responses of the new owners of this little amp are all very positive, so I have no doubt that the remaining amps will also be sold within the next 2..4 months.

 It’s a pity though, that no one has written any extensive (comparative) review of the HEADSIX yet. Guys, don’t be shy!!






 Jan_

 


 Also, I'm quite surprised the HeadSix isn't sold out yet considering that this thread has been viewed over 25,000 times!


----------



## Podster

Has Jan said how many of the 600 run he has left anywhere?


----------



## cbw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Podster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has Jan said how many of the 600 run he has left anywhere?_

 

In post 289 he stated that 134 amps had been sold so that would mean he has 466 of the amps left.


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gtp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also, I'm quite surprised the HeadSix isn't sold out yet considering that this thread has been viewed over 25,000 times!_

 

It takes time but I have no doubt they will be sold out just as the HeadFive did. There is a marked difference (in 'difficulty' scale) between viewing threads and actually forking out the cash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers!


----------



## gtp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It takes time but I have no doubt they will be sold out just as the HeadFive did. There is a marked difference (in 'difficulty' scale) between viewing threads and actually forking out the cash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers!_

 

Or this thread has been viewed 25,000 times by 134 people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *indigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I emailed Jan and he replied that all Headsixes were set to High Gain._

 

Well I did note the volume fell between the low and hi gain on my Headstage. It also matches the volume of my stock iBasso D1. So, the fact that I don't play my IEM'a louder than 30% actually supports that it is on high gain. I keep my Tomahawk on high gain too. The wierd part being that I think the SQ of the Tomahawk on high gain is better than on low gain...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I took my headsix, alo jumbo cryo silver x lod and ipod touch to lunch with some pmx100 headphones, found some really nice synergy there. I love being surprised when something sounds better than the last time I listened because components compliment each other. I kept wanting to make strangers take a listen - but I managed to resist the urge


----------



## Robfow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I kept wanting to make strangers take a listen - but I managed to resist the urge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I have the same urge too


----------



## Robfow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gtp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree!!! I've practically begged for any reviews with more details than: "It sounds good".

 Since none were really posted (other than Larry's), I decided to order my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 .

 Hopefully it will be here early next week._

 

We're enjoying the amp so much that we don't have time to do a review


----------



## oicdn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I did note the volume fell between the low and hi gain on my Headstage. It also matches the volume of my stock iBasso D1. So, the fact that I don't play my IEM'a louder than 30% actually supports that it is on high gain. I keep my Tomahawk on high gain too. The wierd part being that I think the SQ of the Tomahawk on high gain is better than on low gain..._

 

You're not the only one who thinks it sounds better on high gain. Naysayers say it's all psychoacoustic, but when a vast majority of people think it sounds better, I don't think it's psychoacoustic at all. IMO, some circuits run better on lower and higher loads...in this case, I think the TH sounds better in High gain.

 It's wierd cause the Hornet didn't have quite the same effect, it really was just a boost/decrease in volume with the various modes, but the TH actually sounds BETTER in high gain...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're not the only one who thinks it sounds better on high gain. Naysayers say it's all psychoacoustic, but when a vast majority of people think it sounds better, I don't think it's psychoacoustic at all. IMO, some circuits run better on lower and higher loads...in this case, I think the TH sounds better in High gain.

 It's wierd cause the Hornet didn't have quite the same effect, it really was just a boost/decrease in volume with the various modes, but the TH actually sounds BETTER in high gain..._

 

Freaky. I thought it was just me.


----------



## greydragon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I did note the volume fell between the low and hi gain on my Headstage. It also matches the volume of my stock iBasso D1. So, the fact that I don't play my IEM'a louder than 30% actually supports that it is on high gain. I keep my Tomahawk on high gain too. The wierd part being that I think the SQ of the Tomahawk on high gain is better than on low gain..._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're not the only one who thinks it sounds better on high gain. Naysayers say it's all psychoacoustic, but when a vast majority of people think it sounds better, I don't think it's psychoacoustic at all. IMO, some circuits run better on lower and higher loads...in this case, I think the TH sounds better in High gain.

 It's wierd cause the Hornet didn't have quite the same effect, it really was just a boost/decrease in volume with the various modes, but the TH actually sounds BETTER in high gain..._

 

Wait, both the Tomahawk and HeadSix sounds better with HIGH gain? ... But with IEMs, it can hard to get the right volume control... but worth hassle?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *greydragon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wait, both the Tomahawk and HeadSix sounds better with HIGH gain? ... But with IEMs, it can hard to get the right volume control... but worth hassle?_

 

I haven't tried the headsix with any other gain than what it came set with. Then gain switch is inside, and Jan includes a small screw driver to remove two screws and slide it open, but I haven't "needed" to, because I can adjust the volume okay with IEM's. So, I don't know if the high gain sounds better with Headsix or not.

 I have Livewires and Shure SE530 that are quite efficient and sensitive, and I don't listen louder than 30% with the factory set high gain (although I could go louder, I'd like to keep my hearing safe). If I turn the volume down ridiculously low I can hear an imbalance between right and left volume, but I don't spend any time down that low either. If you have a noisy source, you will want to open up the amp and switch to low gain, or if you listen to ridiculously low volume levels or want finer control of the volume with IEMs. 

 But, by staying on high gain, I can also get a reasonable volume level from the Headsix with Sennheiser HD600 (300 ohm). The only reason my HD600 pass as portable is because I have a 4 foot portable moon audio black dragon cry'd cable upgrade with 3.5mm plug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The tomahawk gain is on the outside, at the back of the unit, so gain can be changed without tools. I found it easier and better sounding with it on high, so I leave it there all the time. Now I am discovering I am not the only one who heard the difference.


----------



## Khanate

My voltage supply is written:

 Output: DC 12V 500mA

 Although I know the current will depend on the voltage and the impedance I'm kind of worried about the fact 500mA is that much bigger than 20mA.

 Oh and BTW, I just received it lol


----------



## gtp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Khanate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My voltage supply is written:

 Output: DC 12V 500mA

 Although I know the current will depend on the voltage and the impedance I'm kind of worried about the fact 500mA is that much bigger than 20mA.

 Oh and BTW, I just received it lol_

 

That supply should be fine. The text means that it produces 12V, and it capable of driving 500mA. You want the current rating to be higher than the current draw, or things could get a little smokey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Khanate

Thanks,

 Another question though, If I plug in the 12V power supply while having a 9V rechargable battery in there, will the battery recharge?

 And I tried my power supply and the jack was too big sadly. I'm going to have to go to the store to buy another one.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Khanate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks,

 Another question though, If I plug in the 12V power supply while having a 9V rechargable battery in there, will the battery recharge?

 And I tried my power supply and the jack was too big sadly. I'm going to have to go to the store to buy another one._

 

I don't believe it has a charging circuit. I use a Nuon battery charger from from a local Batteries Plus, and it will charge two 9v batteries at a time, at a cost of $19.99 with 4 free AA 2500ma batteries.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Do you guys worry that a generic battery charger, like those found at radio shack, will not be regulated and have voltage spikes or introduce noise, or both?


----------



## tomo3014

oh i ordered mine few days ago and can't wait to receive it... it sucks when you live so far away and postal service
 seems to take forever..


----------



## mrarroyo

What! the HeadSix has an internal gain switch? Man, now I will have to look into it! damn, there goes the paycheck.


----------



## silverrain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're not the only one who thinks it sounds better on high gain. Naysayers say it's all psychoacoustic, but when a vast majority of people think it sounds better, I don't think it's psychoacoustic at all. IMO, some circuits run better on lower and higher loads...in this case, I think the TH sounds better in High gain.

 It's wierd cause the Hornet didn't have quite the same effect, it really was just a boost/decrease in volume with the various modes, but the TH actually sounds BETTER in high gain..._

 

ALL my amps sound better to me in high gain -- It just seems to handle transient spikes in the music better that way. More headroom.


----------



## Krohn

Quoting my favorite band / artist:

 "The waiting drove me mad!" I sure hope my Headsix arrives today


----------



## Del Griffith

Recieved mine today. Sounds good to me right off the bat. Can't wait to hear it after burn in. Sooo much smaller than I even thought it would be. I like the volume dial much better than the move, plus more room for my angled earphone jack. First immpression very high!!


----------



## Leoseller7

Hello all,


 I just received my Headsix after a very long wait. I even missed taking it to our local Headfi mini meet here in Alberta Canada.

 I"m thinking right off the bat that this amp might be better than the Xin Reference I just heard at the meet. WOW!!!!!!!!!!

 I will post lots of impression and pics in alittle while,

 P.S. *" I keep looking around thinking that someone is behind me with this great soundstage"*



 Enjoy Leoseller7


----------



## Khanate

Well I've been thoroughly enjoying the sound so far, even though I don't have a LOD yet and am using marshmallows until I get my livewires at christmas


----------



## oicdn

Jan still hasn't received my payment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was one of the 1st people to pre-order AND order too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like I won't have my Headsix for my huge update for my amp review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 US Mail sucks. This reminds me MUCH of the time I applied at the Post Office. I passed my test, was in the top 5%, killed my interview, got my offer and was to return for class, which was also another final interview. I got the letter THE DAY AFTER I was supposed to show up. What, a job for the post office, the post office delivered my letter late. I called and they said I'm SOL and have to start all over, even though it was thier mistake. The process takes ~1 year


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jan still hasn't received my payment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was one of the 1st people to pre-order AND order too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like I won't have my Headsix for my huge update for my amp review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 US Mail sucks. This reminds me MUCH of the time I applied at the Post Office. I passed my test, was in the top 5%, killed my interview, got my offer and was to return for class, which was also another final interview. I got the letter THE DAY AFTER I was supposed to show up. What, a job for the post office, the post office delivered my letter late. I called and they said I'm SOL and have to start all over, even though it was thier mistake. The process takes ~1 year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

But they pay well!


----------



## oicdn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But they pay well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I know...which is why I applied. With prior military experiance factoring in, I was going to start at $18.00/hr, with unlimited OT, 1.5x pay on Saturdays, and 2x pay on Sundays. So you cans ee that would be a nice paycheck if I worked 7 12 hour days.

 And what makes it bad, is the fact I actually got the job, but just had to show up for a class, the date was going to be delivered by mail...craptastic.


----------



## dfkt

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Going_postal





 (Sorry, I had to...)

 Oh, and I'm considering the Headsix as well - two great things at once, sound-wise and Head-Fi support (and one bad thing, with a side glance at my wallet).


----------



## essasin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Khanate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I've been thoroughly enjoying the sound so far, even though I don't have a LOD yet and am using marshmallows until I get my livewires at christmas_

 

I've been researching for a while and I finally took the plunge. My setup is similar to yours. Livewires, headsix, turbp diabolous, and ipod touch


----------



## saisunil

Money sent by Paypal Oct 25. Email communication received from Jan the same day. The amp was shipped the next morning and I received it today Nov 02. Superfast and super good delivery.

 The amp was packed very nicely. I got the silver one. The amp is really small. The latch/knob/screw to open the amp to change the battery is quite smart and easy to operate. The volume knob is probably the best feature - it serves as on/off switch and it does not run off quickly to avoid any SPL accidents.

 I have put about 2 hours on the amp so the amp needs burn in.

 Here are my brief initial impressions:
 1. Bottom - quite good.
 2. Mids - fine
 3. Top - rolled off 

 Overall temprature - warm and dark.

 Let's see how it opens up as it breaks over period of time.

 Bang for the buck and support head-fi - big time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers
 Sunil.


----------



## Khanate

I'm having a hard time with the latch for the battery.

 I need to push hard with 2 fingers to get it to fit with the enclosure, then use plyers to get the latch to turn, it's also scratching the back plate and I have a feeling at some point it'll damage it and I won't be able to open it again. Anyone else experiencing this? My battery seems to be normal sized so I don't know what else could be causing this..


----------



## ounkchicago

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Khanate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm having a hard time with the latch for the battery.

 I need to push hard with 2 fingers to get it to fit with the enclosure, then use plyers to get the latch to turn, it's also scratching the back plate and I have a feeling at some point it'll damage it and I won't be able to open it again. Anyone else experiencing this? My battery seems to be normal sized so I don't know what else could be causing this.._

 

I have the same problem. I don't think the rear plate is getting scratched on mine, but the latch itself seems to rub against the latch hole (both on top and the bottom), which is causing the latch and the latch hole to gradually wear. I also have to press quite hard with two fingers of my left hand in order to be able to turn the latch with my right hand.


----------



## Del Griffith

I use just a duracell battery. I have to give some pretty good pressure to turn the latch..but it feels normal as in the right amount of pressure to keep it tight. I had an energizer battery when I first got it sitting in the drawer, when I used that..it was much harder to turn the dial. Maybe try a different battery if yer not using rechargables.


----------



## Khanate

I'm using rechargable... It's more the latch that's hard to turn rather than anything else... I hope Jan stocks extra faceplates after all the sales are over lol!


----------



## puft54cs

Wow, my Headsix is burning in and it sounds better and better. Paired it up with a ALO Jumbo Cryo LOD, and the two work very well together. 

 I have to agree with previous posts that the Headsix sounds better on high gain then low gain. 

 I have a newbie question, do different battery types, rechargeable, alkeline, etc, 
 affect sound quality?

 Thanks all


----------



## Khanate

I think there was a mention earlier in the thread, search for battery...

 I just ordered the 500mA battery mentionned a couple pages ago and will return my Ni-MH battery when I receive that one... 500mA >>>> 150 lol


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Just got mine today. First impressions of my first amp. Better sound stage for now since I haven't burned it in. But yeah. Now I feel like I'm in the middle.


----------



## Khanate

I'm in the middle of the burn-in and damn, I never heard music this way lol! (First amp so I can't compare, but it sounds really good)


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

UPDATE 11/5/07 TO MINI REVIEW FROM 10/26, http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...&postcount=272, WITH NEW OPAMPS IN THE iBasso DAC/AMP:

 I've recently (10/26) evaluated a USB DAC cable, and used it with the HEADSIX, as well as the iBasso D1 and a Headstage Lyrix amp. I also tried the amps with analog input, with the D1 USB DAC. 

 Then, over the past few days, I went back and relistened with two different sets of opamps in the D1, including re-listening to the HEADSIX and LYRIX with the updated D1 DAC (two different opamps sets). I have finished the amp review now that I am done rolling opamps in the D1 (the 5th).

 The only thing that I own that can top the HEADSIX when USING THE SAME SOURCE WAS MY FINAL VERSION of modded D1 with total cost of over $350 - for the DAC/AMP plus dozens of new opamps to try out with it. I was impressed that the Headsix is the same height and width as the Tomahawk, and only 3/4" deeper. And, despite the Tomahawk having 750 hours on it, the Headsix at just 210 hours of burn-in is clearly my prefered "micro-portable". (I consider my Lyrix, and Penguins as mini-portable, not micro, and my iBasso is a macro-portable).

 Since the Headsix SIZE and SOUND is so good, I am considering maybe selling my RSA Tomahawk for $250, and putting the money towards the CANTATE instead. 

 First *THE FINAL RANKING (from 11/5 with new iBasso opamps) is done using the amplifier's own internal DAC unless they didn't have one, then using the iBasso external DAC* (if it doesn't have it's own DAC, I'm told using the best DAC from the group is fair game):

 1) iBasso D1 with AD797 LR opamp, AD8397 buffers, AD6234 in DAC - via internal DAC (424 hours)
 2) MEIER CORDA HEADSIX (210 hours) via iBasso DAC from #1
 3) Headstage Lyrix Total Pro (210 hours) via internal DAC - tied for 3rd (does move up to tie second using the iBasso DAC, why buy integrated DAC inside and not use it)
 3) MEIER CORDA HEADSIX via Headstage USB DAC (210 hours) - tied for 3rd
 4) iBasso D1 with OPA2111 LR amp, AD8397 buffers, AD8656 in DAC via internal DAC (124 hours)
 6) iBasso D1 stock amp via stock internal USB DAC (400 hours)

 The *previous ranking POSTED IN THIS VERY SPOT ON 10/26 was using the analog inputs of all amps, with the same source, without using any of the internal DAC's*. Both Lyrix and Headsix had 24 hours on them at that time. I was using the SAME Headstage USB DAC for all amps which provided the same analog signal to each amp, but this ranking was the same when fed an analog headphone out of the Macbook (even if the HP out wsn't quite as nice.) 

 1) MEIER CORDA HEADSIX
 2) iBasso D1 with OPA2111 LR amp, AD8397 buffers, AD8656 in DAC
 3) Headstage Lyrix Total Pro
 4) RSA Tomahawk - ALMOST tied for sound with Lyrix
 5) PenguinAmp Caffeine with bass boost
 6) iBasso D1 stock

 HERE IS THE INITIAL USB DAC REVIEW that supplied the comments for post #272 in this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...08&postcount=1 AND FOLLOW-UP REVIEW AFTER BURN-IN http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...postcount=31 : I will be adding this last iBasso opamp roll to the other reviews after I finish picking up kids from school.


----------



## saisunil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_UPDATE 11/5/07 TO MINI REVIEW FROM 10/26, http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...&postcount=272, WITH NEW OPAMPS IN THE iBasso DAC/AMP:

 Since the Headsix SIZE and SOUND is so good, I am considering maybe selling my RSA Tomahawk for $250, and putting the money towards the CANTATE instead. 
_

 

That is impressive indeed.
 Also Jan told me through email that the amp will open up as it continues to burn in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Happy listening
 Sunil


----------



## murfy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_U
 First *THE FINAL RANKING (from 11/5 with new iBasso opamps) is done using the amplifier's own internal DAC unless they didn't have one, then using the iBasso external DAC* (if it doesn't have it's own DAC, I'm told using the best DAC from the group is fair game):

 1) iBasso D1 with AD797 LR opamp, AD8397 buffers, AD6234 in DAC - via internal DAC (424 hours)
 2) MEIER CORDA HEADSIX (210 hours) via iBasso DAC from #1
 3) Headstage Lyrix Total Pro (210 hours) via internal DAC - tied for 3rd (does move up to tie second using the iBasso DAC, why buy integrated DAC inside and not use it)
 3) MEIER CORDA HEADSIX via Headstage USB DAC (210 hours) - tied for 3rd
 4) iBasso D1 with OPA2111 LR amp, AD8397 buffers, AD8656 in DAC via internal DAC (124 hours)
 6) iBasso D1 stock amp via stock internal USB DAC (400 hours)

 The *previous ranking POSTED IN THIS VERY SPOT ON 10/26 was using the analog inputs of all amps, with the same source, without using any of the internal DAC's*. Both Lyrix and Headsix had 24 hours on them at that time. I was using the SAME Headstage USB DAC for all amps which provided the same analog signal to each amp, but this ranking was the same when fed an analog headphone out of the Macbook (even if the HP out wsn't quite as nice.) 

 1) MEIER CORDA HEADSIX
 2) iBasso D1 with OPA2111 LR amp, AD8397 buffers, AD8656 in DAC
 3) Headstage Lyrix Total Pro
 4) RSA Tomahawk - ALMOST tied for sound with Lyrix
 5) PenguinAmp Caffeine with bass boost
 6) iBasso D1 stock
_




Didn't you say the lyrix was better than the modded D1 the day before in this thread?
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showth...ighlight=lyrix

 And put them in another order with the lyrix and headsix tied in your review instead of the headsix above the lyrix and the D1 with analogue dropping below the others i.e.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* 
_RANKING OF THE AMPS WITH HEADSTAGE USB DAC:

 1) Headstage Lyrix - tied. Better with some material, but not all
 1) Meier Headsix - tied. Better with some material, but not all
 3) iBasso D1 with modded opamps - still just a slight bit more distant, analog in not as good as built-in DAC.


 RANKING OF THE AMPS WITH iBASSO D1 USB DAC:

 1) iBasso D1 - ever so slightly improved air and transparency to the music.
 2) Headstage Lyrix - tied exactly with Meier Headsix, very close to iBasso.
 2) Meier Headsix - tied exactly with Headstage Lyrix, very close to iBasso.
 3) did not retest Tomahawk and Caffeine
 4) iBasso D1 stock opamps_


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *murfy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Didn't you say the lyrix was better than the modded D1 the day before in this thread?
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showth...ighlight=lyrix

 And put them in another order with the lyrix and headsix tied in your review instead of the headsix above the lyrix and the D1 with analogue dropping below the others i.e._

 

Hey, I am really not trying to bust your NADs, please don't take it the wrong way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll address every one of your questions.

 1) Did you miss the part where I said the iBasso now has NEW opamps and that I retested on 11/5 ? 

 2) Or miss that BOTH of the modded iBasso setups (with opamps listed) and the stock iBasso are in STILL in the the ranking - with the Lyrix STILL ahead of the first modded iBasso and ahead of the stock iBasso as well?

 3) Or, miss that on 11/05 I only used the iBasso DAC (the best one) IF the amp being tested didn't have it's own DAC?

 4) Or, miss the comment that I did say in 11/05 post that the Lyrix, if NOT used with it's own DAC, then ties the Headsix for second?

 5) Or, miss that the Ranking on 10/26 was previously posted in the Headsix thread and stated "24 hour burn-in" and all I did was repost it as a reference to those who hadn't read past posts in the Headsix thread. 

 I didn't do a ranking in the Headstage DAC thread until 11/4. And, I didn't need to re-copy the 200 hour ranking from 11/4 because ALL those rankings from the other 11/04 thread were MERGED with this 11/05 ranking. 

 You'll see the data is the same, except the Headstage with it's own DAC actually moved up in Rank, above the earlier version of modded iBasso D1 using the iBasso's own DAC, after the Lyrix hit 210 hours.

 At to top of the 11/05 post, I linked you all to my first ranking on 10/26 in the Headsix thread, so I wouldn't have to retype it all in the same thread. I wanted people to see how far it had changed from 10/26 to 11/5, at the start and then now.

 I also linked everyone to the 10/25 DAC review that used all those amps, and I linked to the 11/04 amp review as well. That's full disclosure. 

 But, opamps changed between 11/04 and 11/05 and I only had time to post them here first. I'll get to the other thread later, but it wont affect anything else except that the new iBasso opamp set pushes everything down one place.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Caught a typo

  Quote:


 4) iBasso D1 with OPA2111 LR amp, AD8397 buffers, AD8656 in DAC via internal DAC (124 hours) 
 

Should be 424, not 124. But, I don't want to edit the post now, because it will change the time stamp, and then it might look like I was tampering with other things. When I edited the 10/26 post earlier today, all I did was remove the quotes command, because some people initially missed that WAS the mini-review inside the quotes


----------



## tomo3014

just got mine about 30 min ago,
 and i just have to say,
 if it wasn't for HEAD-Fi, i would of never have gotten to know these incredible amp...

 i love it!!!!!!!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Another typo I can't fix or will mess up time stamp.

 I messed up my original numbering when I changed them to account for a tie, and iBasso stock via it's own DAC was 5th. But my typo said it was 6th, and I jumped from 4th to 6th.

 The iBasso D1 via Headstage USB DAC should have been 6th, and was left out.


----------



## ounkchicago

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomo3014* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just got mine about 30 min ago,
 and i just have to say,
 if it wasn't for HEAD-Fi, i would of never have gotten to know these incredible amp...

 i love it!!!!!!!_

 

Glad to hear!

 After using my Headsix for over 3 weeks, I'm happy to report complete satisfaction with the product.

 I don't think it's a perfect amp (then again, no amp is perfect). It has some minor flaws, like the difficulty that some people are experiencing with the latch mechanism (perhaps due to slight variation in battery sizes? who knows...), and the ergonomics are a bit quirky. But at this price point and considering the *TINY* size of this thing, I have absolutely no regrets having purchased this amplifier from Jan. Definitely worth the money IMO and definitely has me wondering what Jan's other products sound like. Hats off to Dr. Meier!


----------



## anadin

I have just paid for a HEADSIX via paypal.

 I live in london england so hopefully the wait wont be so long.

 I am going to be pairing it with a Ipod Nano 3G and use its line-out via a ALO bling bling dock into the headsix, also be using a pair of Future sonic Atrio M5's.

 Now that combo should really rock


----------



## tomo3014

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ounkchicago* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Glad to hear!

 After using my Headsix for over 3 weeks, I'm happy to report complete satisfaction with the product.

 I don't think it's a perfect amp (then again, no amp is perfect). It has some minor flaws, like the difficulty that some people are experiencing with the latch mechanism (perhaps due to slight variation in battery sizes? who knows...), and the ergonomics are a bit quirky. But at this price point and considering the *TINY* size of this thing, I have absolutely no regrets having purchased this amplifier from Jan. Definitely worth the money IMO and definitely has me wondering what Jan's other products sound like. Hats off to Dr. Meier!_

 

for this size and the cost wise, i don't know that much about 
 protable amps to be writing these but, i couldn't be any more happier.
 thank you JAN!!!


----------



## eliseo

I am a Taiwanese student.
 I hope you do not mind that my poor English.

 After I saw HEADSIX, I register for a member at once.
 But I don't know how to get it and pay the money.
 Can somebody tell me about this?
 I'm living in Taiwan now.


----------



## saisunil

Send an email to Jan as stated in the beginning of the head-six thread:
meier-audio@t-online.de

 Tell him if you want a silver or black.

 He will email you back the payment instructions.

 You can mail him cash ($150) or send money by Paypal ($165)

 After he receives the cash - you can expect to receive the amp within 10 days. I received my amp 6 days after making payment.

 All the best


----------



## eliseo

Thank you very much!!
 Should I write my address in both English and Chinese?


----------



## DPRJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eliseo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you very much!!
 Should I write my address in both English and Chinese?_

 

You should write only in English.


----------



## tigerlemmon

I got mine today and it's now being burnt-in.
 Although the burn-in had not been done well, the sound was really good and expressive for my first impression.
 I agree with everyone's opinion, it is worth the price or I would say more than its price.

 A pity I felt was those two screws on the front panel.
 I was struggling to unscrew them up as they were awfully hard.
 Almost 30mins had gone when I finished to open the panel to modify it to Low-gain.
 Possibly my arm muscle is too soft or my screw driver is too dodgy.
 But I didn't expect that sort of hassle anyway.
 Did anyone go through the same thing?

 Well, I'm not blaming the headsix, believe it or not!

 What made me happy other than its sound performance was that I can use iBasso D1's power supply for headsix! How nice!


----------



## PhearthecowZ

Every day I check my mail a few times to see if it's here yet, I'm so impatient. Ha ha, should be here any day now and I'm so excited. It's been 12 (8 business) days so it shouldn't be that much longer.


----------



## indigo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tigerlemmon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I

 A pity I felt was those two screws on the front panel.
 I was struggling to unscrew them up as they were awfully hard.
 Almost 30mins had gone when I finished to open the panel to modify it to Low-gain.
 Possibly my arm muscle is too soft or my screw driver is too dodgy.
 But I didn't expect that sort of hassle anyway.
 Did anyone go through the same thing?
_

 

Yeah, it was a basxxxd to take off. What worked for me was that I made sure the screwdriver was straight, but the first try I used a longer screwdriver than the one that was provided by Jan. After that, it's a breeze.


----------



## DPRJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ounkchicago* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It has some minor flaws, like the difficulty that some people are experiencing with the latch mechanism (perhaps due to slight variation in battery sizes? who knows...),_

 

Just REMOVE rubber chip from latch arm.
 I think latch problem will dissolve by this method.

 But when closing backpanel, and if you are using alkaline battery, you need take care as follows.

 1. Just place backpanel.
 2. Then turn the knob till it stops (around 45 degree position) WITHOUT pressing it.
 3. And then, turn the knob while pushing backpanel.

 If you are using MAHA battery, there is no need to take care when remove rubber chip. Just place and press and turn.


----------



## murfy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another typo I can't fix or will mess up time stamp.

 I messed up my original numbering when I changed them to account for a tie, and iBasso stock via it's own DAC was 5th. But my typo said it was 6th, and I jumped from 4th to 6th.

 The iBasso D1 via Headstage USB DAC should have been 6th, and was left out._

 

I wasn't trying to 'bust your nads' either (well, afaik, as I'm not 100% of the meaning of phrase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) but maybe you can see why I wasn't 100% clear on your rankings now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 (You should have just said they're all much of a muchness. That would have saved you all the time you spent writing and me reading. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Okay, it's all much the same goodness, but doing it differently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now let's really confuse you. From my other review: The Headsix sound signature when fed an analog signal from (1) headphone out of laptop and (2) with the Headstage USB DAC is one way - More forward. 

 I felt this forwardness was nice with the "warm Meier sound signature". Of course, this was sometimes a bit too much on some program material (like in certain small live venues or some percussion material), but perfect for others (like woodwinds and vocals, or huge sucked-out live venues). Others have noticed they can take their Meier home amp to low gain and change that sound signature, from warm/forward to more detailed highs and powerful bass. 

 I haven't tried that with the Headsix yet BUT, if I then feed it (3) a signal from the iBasso DAC and the soundstage it pulls back just the right amount and sounds even better, while still on high gain. Until I found a better opamp for the iBasso amp section, the Headsix with iBasso DAC clearly beat the iBasso amp using it's own internal DAC connection.

 While the Lyrix is the opposite with changes upon using different sources. The soundstage moves forward a little more with the iBasso DAC, and then it sounds better (sounding just like what a Headsix sounds on the iBasso DAC). However, the Lyrix and Headsix only sound like each other when either amp is fed the signal from the iBasso DAC. I wondered if the input impedances or something else are very different.

 I posed this question in the other amp/DAC comparison thread, asking why that could happen. It makes sense that the load the amp puts on the source (whether headphone out, Headstage USB DAC, or iBasso USB DAC) can alter the sound of the source - similar to how a resistor between a headphone and amp can change the color of the sound. The iBasso DAC may be more stable to putting out the same sound with varying loads that it sees when feeding different amps. 

 We came to that conclusion (more stable) because whether the iBasso was driving ONE amp or TWO at the SAME timen (with a splitter), there was no change when listening while plugging-in and unplugging the second amp! Try that with two headphones on one amp, and you'll hear the change in sound when the extra headphone is added and removed from the circuit.

 Anyway, I find that I am now using the tiny Meier Headsix exclusively as my portable iPod amp now, the Lyrix is small enough to be used all the time with my laptop with it's built-in DAC, and the larger iBasso D1 now spends all the time with my bedside optical out CD player. 

 I could probably sell my Tomahawk and PenguinAmps now (which are all quite good too) to fund an Arietta or Cantate home amp, to use with the iBasso DAC at the bedside. Something I am seriously considering if I convince myself to not experiment with the tube route first. 

 Someone stop me


----------



## MrJingles

I see by Meier's site that Jan is not offering the Move anymore....is that true?


----------



## essasin

I just got my headsix in the mail whoowhoo!


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrJingles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see by Meier's site that Jan is not offering the Move anymore....is that true?_

 

It's just out of stock, not discontinued. A friend of mine contacted Dr. Meier yesterday to check if it is discontinued or not.


----------



## p0wderh0und23

So just got my silver HEADSIX (thanks Jan !!) gotta say this is a nice little amp.
 Working Class Hero cover by Green Day had not sounded this good !

 Running it out of my iPod through a ALO Cryo mini into the HEADSIX. Good sound. I'll let it burn in for a while and post some more.


----------



## bryan.tw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhearthecowZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Every day I check my mail a few times to see if it's here yet, I'm so impatient._

 

Me too! I hope I could get the confirm mail from Jan today!


----------



## The Pieman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Something I am seriously considering if I convince myself to not experiment with the tube route first. 

 Someone stop me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Why would we stop you? Tubes, you know it's right!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tubes, tubes, tubes.............................

 cheers
 Simon


----------



## MadMonky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bryan.tw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Me too! I hope I could get the confirm mail from Jan today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Hehe, same here! He shipped it out 2 weeks ago from tomorrow, so hopefully Ill have a shiny new toy to play with over the weekend


----------



## ounkchicago

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DPRJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just REMOVE rubber chip from latch arm.
 I think latch problem will dissolve by this method.

 But when closing backpanel, and if you are using alkaline battery, you need take care as follows.

 1. Just place backpanel.
 2. Then turn the knob till it stops (around 45 degree position) WITHOUT pressing it.
 3. And then, turn the knob while pushing backpanel.

 If you are using MAHA battery, there is no need to take care when remove rubber chip. Just place and press and turn._

 

Oh WOW i just tried this and it worked. I didn't even notice the rubber piece because it was clear in color, but it seems to be a spacer designed to take up the slack for a smaller-sized battery.

 Thanks DPRJ! I'm going to test it this way and see if I have any problems with the connections on the battery terminals and the jacks. You should have seen how hard I had to press to change the batteries before (almost like I was forcing it). Should be much easier now.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

After more than 100 hours of burn-in. Few notes. More defined bass. Not muddy anymore. Clear highs and mids. Two thumbs up to Jan Meier for this wonderful product.


----------



## anadin

Hows this for a speedy delivery.

 I ordered my Headsix on the 6th nov and received it this morning 9th nov, 3 days to get from Germany to England.

 I must say what a beautiful looking amp this is, and the SQ with 20 mins burn in is awesome.


----------



## jonoliew

You guys who got your amps, how long did it take you for mr meier to reply your email?


----------



## dfkt

I mailed him three times in the last week - he answered every time within 12 hours.


----------



## 3x331m

My HeadSix volume knob went missing. I don't know where I lost it. It must have fallen off the amp unnoticed.

 I contacted Jan asking for replacement, but he does not have replacement within next 4-5 weeks.

 Make sure that the miniature screw is tight on your HeadSix.


----------



## PhaedrusX

^
 agreed. his customer service is excellent, email responses are fast, and he has always been pleasant to communicate with.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

x2
 It was my first time buying something from him and his response was superb and quick


----------



## greydragon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhaedrusX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^
 agreed. his customer service is excellent, email responses are fast, and he has always been pleasant to communicate with._

 

Yeah, I was surprised how cordial & responsive he was. Will consider buying another amp from him in the future, now personally knowing the sound quality of the HeadSix.


----------



## Aware

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *3x331m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My HeadSix volume knob went missing. I don't know where I lost it. It must have fallen off the amp unnoticed.

 I contacted Jan asking for replacement, but he does not have replacement within next 4-5 weeks.

 Make sure that the miniature screw is tight on your HeadSix._

 

Mine has been frequently falling off ever since I received it. I've been tightening it as well as I can using the tip of a knife as I don't have any screwdrivers that small but it still stays loose. I'm thinking of using some glue to attach it. Any objections? In terms of build quality, this is the only fault that I have found so far. The rest of the casing is extremely solid.


----------



## anadin

If that happened to my Headsix then it would go straight back to Jan for a replacement or refund.

 The only annoying thing I can say about my Headsix is the backplate doesn't sit completely tight.

 It makes a rattling sound when you move the Headsix or at least mine does.

 I haven't used it out in the open yet but if I get any vibration from the backplate then its going back.


----------



## saisunil

The sound continues to open up. The entire sound spectrum is cleaner and clearer.

 I wonder if anyone will be able to compare it with Dr. Xin's amp or other high quality portable amp (at any price). I wonder if the head-six is the new portable reference!


----------



## Del Griffith

I am so impressed with this amp. After 100+ hrs..it is sounding so sweet Someone said earlier that they couldn't tell the difference between the headsix and the move..I agree with that. I think it has all the sound quality of the move in a tiny package. Hats off to Jan for another great product.
 So far I have had none of the problems with the latch or volume knob.


----------



## 3x331m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aware* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine has been frequently falling off ever since I received it. I've been tightening it as well as I can using the tip of a knife as I don't have any screwdrivers that small but it still stays loose. I'm thinking of using some glue to attach it. Any objections? In terms of build quality, this is the only fault that I have found so far. The rest of the casing is extremely solid._

 

You'd rather use the right tool to tighten the screw to prevent damage. If it does not work, you might want to send Jan an email to make sure that he order enough spare parts.


----------



## jonoliew

I'm using it with K701s any of you think it lacks the low end thump?


----------



## dfkt

Mine arrived three days ago, but I'm not allowed to use it until Christmas (it's a present from my g/f)... oh, the agony!


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonoliew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm using it with K701s any of you think it lacks the low end thump?_

 

I've used it since I got it. Yeah. It lacks a bit of the low ends. I'd prefer a slightly stronger low end but the mids and highs are just awesome. Oh the clarity


----------



## vandread

Mine received about a day before crashed...... Out of the box, a bit harsh in mid..... but after 70+ hours a mid was refined, nice bass, detail and wider soundstage............ what a very good bargain for $165 amp (with Paypal fee)


----------



## DPRJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aware* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine has been frequently falling off ever since I received it. I've been tightening it as well as I can using the tip of a knife as I don't have any screwdrivers that small but it still stays loose. I'm thinking of using some glue to attach it. Any objections? In terms of build quality, this is the only fault that I have found so far. The rest of the casing is extremely solid._

 

Volume knob has a clamp screw. And in many Amps it's no problem. But in case of HEADSIX, why this screw loosen so frequently?

 For some reason (too small clamp screw or too short volume shaft or something, I'm not sure), that screw becomes axis, and the volume knob can twist slightly (looks like follows) whenever tighten up the clamp screw. And that movement seems loose clamp screw gradually.








 (Real movement is more more slightly)

 When I try twist volume knob intentionally, it has dropped off after few dozens times. When you operate volume, this movement occurs naturally. So I think this is brief outline of this problem.

 It is just an assumption and I don't know what true causes there.
 But we need solution. My temporary answer is here.






 I have put a sticky tape (*1) on flat area of volume shaft. I think (I hope) it will give more friction to between clamp screw and volume shaft. As of now, that knob can't twist anymore. Of course volume operation is OK.

 I hope this will be of some help.

 *1 The "tape" is Permacel P-743 (paper masking tape for photograph use).

 **NOTE: In Japanese forum, some member said they have no problem. So individual difference may be there.


----------



## greydragon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine arrived three days ago, but I'm not allowed to use it until Christmas (it's a present from my g/f)... oh, the agony! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Truly tortuous!!! Ask her if she can burn it in for you in the meanwhile. The sound after 200+ hours of burn in is heavenly!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *greydragon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Truly tortuous!!! Ask her if she can burn it in for you in the meanwhile. The sound after 200+ hours of burn in is heavenly!_

 

Yeah, but it's still bliss right out of the box. Don't bug her about it till Xmas.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Love my silver one! Sounds great and I'll give it a workout on vacation in about a month.


----------



## jonoliew

As for the loose volume knob, i just use a little loctite on the screw. not the permanent ones. What power supply did you guys get? 12V regulated at what milliamp/hour?


----------



## raptor84

I got mine last monday and have clocked in about 100+ hours on it so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Loving it lots..


 Some shots just for the fun of it..

 Comparing size to my old X-1 (sold)












 And heres the rear end..


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, but it's still bliss right out of the box. Don't bug her about it till Xmas._

 

Indeed... I like to hear the amp's way to perfection with my own ears. The journey is half of the reward.


----------



## jersey_emt

Received mine just when the boards went down. It definitely helped out during the outage


----------



## tjumper78

traded my hd580 for a brand new silver headsix from another head-fi member. it will drive my dt990 and soon-to-acquire hd650 until i get a gilmore lite for christmas(or earlier.. b/c thats what head-fi.org does to me)
 from what i've read on this thread, i cant wait till i test this little beast!!


----------



## Khanate

Hi,

 I'm here to update on the fit problem I said I had. It seems I had purchased a non-standard sized battery. I ordered a 500mA 9V battery from a previously mentionned links and that one fits well and the latch closes easily with it.

 Oh, and it sounds great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Khanate


----------



## dap_pad

raptor84, those are beautiful pictures of the HeadSix... damn if I only I had the money for my Mini^3 AND the HeadSix, I'd be on this in a second.

 By the way, has anyone done a comparison between the two yet?


----------



## jonoliew

Lol. I just got some crap 12V regulated power supply from the local electronics store... You guys have any recommendations of better ones? Anyone actually modded their headsix yet? ahaha


----------



## raptor84

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dap_pad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_raptor84, those are beautiful pictures of the HeadSix... damn if I only I had the money for my Mini^3 AND the HeadSix, I'd be on this in a second.

 By the way, has anyone done a comparison between the two yet?_

 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The amp sounds nicer than it looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TO me anyway hehe..


----------



## cardude

I received my black HeadSix a couple of weeks ago. I have to say I'm very impressed with the amp and with Jan. He was great to deal with and I was surprised at how fast he shipped it out! The sound that comes out of this little black box is amazing, I especially like the separation. I think this amp offers a lot of value and having Jan contribute to a portion of the sales to HF is a plus. Thanks Jan!


----------



## dfkt

Shouldn't everyone who bought the Headsix get a _*Head-Fi Supporter*_ tag on their nick?


----------



## SuperNothing

This was the best ordering experience I have ever had. I emailed Jan yesterday. He emailed me back incredibly quickly, I paid through non-cc Pay-Pal and he shipped it out the same day. Can't wait to get my black Headsix.


----------



## Mushroom_2

I received mine during the Head-Fi outage. A great ordering experience. Prompt replies from Jan and most helpful. All done within 1 week.
 Great little amp as well!


----------



## Podster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dap_pad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_raptor84, those are beautiful pictures of the HeadSix... damn if I only I had the money for my Mini^3 AND the HeadSix, I'd be on this in a second.

 By the way, has anyone done a comparison between the two yet?_

 

I second Dap's thoughts on your photo Raptor, obviously the X 1 did not have stainless screws


----------



## raptor84

Haha yes the x-1 was getting a little erm.. rusty.. I think its because of the humid weather here.


----------



## mamboman

Are you staying near the coast which is causing the rust? You might want to consider a thin coat of WD40 to prevent further rusting.


----------



## raptor84

I live in singapore where its warm and humid all year round hehe. I've since sold the x-1 to a nice chap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really getting to enjoy the headsix...


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

I have a newbie question. Will this amps suit my Cowon iAudio i7 + Ultimate Ears Super.fi 3 Studios and Super.fi 5 Pro? 
 Thanks in advance! 
 Awesome forum btw guys!


----------



## Podster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raptor84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Haha yes the x-1 was getting a little erm.. rusty.. I think its because of the humid weather here._

 

You know I was just poking at you Raptor, I understand the humidity thing completely! I'm just real a visual oriented person
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope your enjoying the Head, I'm hoping to get one before they are all gone


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FrederikS|TPU* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a newbie question. Will this amps suit my Cowon iAudio i7 + Ultimate Ears Super.fi 3 Studios and Super.fi 5 Pro? 
 Thanks in advance! 
 Awesome forum btw guys!_

 

The Super.Fi's don't benefit from amping. And the i7 has an insanely strong amp already.... well, maybe there's a difference in soundstage/separation, but I don't know. I can unpack my Headsix earliest at Christmas.


----------



## tomo3014

i wrote before that i loved it. it's been close to a month and i have to say i love it more and more as days go by...


----------



## mamboman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Super.Fi's don't benefit from amping. And the i7 has an insanely strong amp already.... well, maybe there's a difference in soundstage/separation, but I don't know. I can unpack my Headsix earliest at Christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Very true. My i7 drives my large cans very well. When I used it with my Move, I don't feel much improvement on the sound compared to the effect the Move has on the iPod.


----------



## daonesteven

My gear kinda sucks, I'm sporting yuin pk3's from a 2G ipod nano. would the headsix improve my situation or is it just not worth it


----------



## Capunk

I run a comparison test between Headsix, ibasso D1, Xin Supermacro III v6 and Penguinamp Caffeine amp with 2G ipod nano, Turbo Dock & Sennheiser MX550. 

 Yet I still can feel the quality different from each amp. 
 I still say it's worth every cent.


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

Alright so amping the i7 will only improve it a little. Thanks for an honest answer guys, much appreciated!


----------



## eliseo

I got my headsix.^^
 Still run in.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

You'll find they are all quite good, with slight differences, except the D1 can be significantly improved with a change of opamps.

 Larry

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I run a comparison test between Headsix, ibasso D1, Xin Supermacro III v6 and Penguinamp Caffeine amp with 2G ipod nano, Turbo Dock & Sennheiser MX550. 

 Yet I still can feel the quality different from each amp. 
 I still say it's worth every cent._


----------



## patgod

Just ordered mine. 10 days and counting till delivery. Can't wait! This will be the longest 10 days of my life.


----------



## aphexii

nevermind, found it.


----------



## vandread

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonoliew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol. I just got some crap 12V regulated power supply from the local electronics store... You guys have any recommendations of better ones? Anyone actually modded their headsix yet? ahaha_

 

I have same question in my mind. Coz i just think to buy a multivoltage (1,5~12v) dc regulator adapter to save some money from buy a battery but i just found some crappy thing in my local store. It's make me worry if this crappy adapter fail to work someday, can it make my headsix fried?

 And to make it clear, which one is produce a better sound? A Crappy 12v adapter or Energizer 9v battery? Or it just make no difference?


----------



## mamboman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vandread* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have same question in my mind. Coz i just think to buy a multivoltage (1,5~12v) dc regulator adapter to save some money from buy a battery but i just found some crappy thing in my local store. It's make me worry if this crappy adapter fail to work someday, can it make my headsix fried?

 And to make it clear, which one is produce a better sound? A Crappy 12v adapter or Energizer 9v battery? Or it just make no difference?_

 

It all depends on how crappy your 12V is. Any half decent regulated 12V should sound better than the 9V if your amp can make use of the higher voltage. At least my Move sounds better on the $10 12V regulated than 9V batteries.


----------



## cooperpwc

Well... I just returned from Hong Kong with my new Triple-fi 10 Pros (which, to my own surprise, fit my ears perfectly with a great seal. Go figure!). They are wonderfully detailed but very source dependant. They sound kind of flat out of my iPod Video headphone out. From my iRiver H140 headphone out, they sound quite magical - they have a big airy soundstage for an IEM - but I still think that they can sound even better, especially given the quality of H140 line out. So...

 I just pulled the trigger on a black HEADSIX. Jan was wonderful to deal with, responded to my email immediately, will ship to China, will set the gain to low. Wonderful service.

 It could take a while to get here but a mini-review of the HEADSIX and the Triple-Fi's from both the iRiver and iPod (Turbodock) line outs will be coming in this thread at some point.

 Waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vandread* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have same question in my mind. Coz i just think to buy a multivoltage (1,5~12v) dc regulator adapter to save some money from buy a battery but i just found some crappy thing in my local store. It's make me worry if this crappy adapter fail to work someday, can it make my headsix fried?

 And to make it clear, which one is produce a better sound? A Crappy 12v adapter or Energizer 9v battery? Or it just make no difference?_

 

You want to make sure that adapter is regulated. Unregulated PSU outputs can spike beyond the maximum recommended 12V and consequently damage the amp.

 Regards.

 Edit: Oh, and I believe the 9V battery will still deliver better results than a _switch-mode_ power supply.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cooperpwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well... I just returned from Hong Kong with my new Triple-fi 10 Pros (which, to my own surprise, fit my ears perfectly with a great seal. Go figure!). They are wonderfully detailed but very source dependant. They sound kind of flat out of my iPod Video headphone out. From my iRiver H140 headphone out, they sound quite magical - they have a big airy soundstage for an IEM - but I still think that they can sound even better, especially given the quality of H140 line out. So...

 I just pulled the trigger on a black HEADSIX. Jan was wonderful to deal with, responded to my email immediately, will ship to China, will set the gain to low. Wonderful service.

 It could take a while to get here but a mini-review of the HEADSIX and the Triple-Fi's from both the iRiver and iPod (Turbodock) line outs will be coming in this thread at some point.

 Waiting is the hardest part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I too find my H140 sounds better than my iPod. I also found a surprising improvement in sound using a $150 ALOaudio line out dock to my amp vs a $20 line out dock (from china via ebay, really).

 The Headsix is SO good, that for the past month the Headsix and my Headstage Lyrix are the ONLY two portable amps that I have been using with my ipods, when I'm on the go. (The iBasso D1 portable is bigger and stays at home, and the DAC feeds audio - from macbook, iRiver and CD player - to my Darkvoice 336i).


----------



## tonyl59

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *patgod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just ordered mine. 10 days and counting till delivery. Can't wait! This will be the longest 10 days of my life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I moved from a Total Airhead to a Corda Move (apparently sounds almost the same as the Headsix) and was rewarded with a tremendous improvement in sound with my Triple-Fi 10s. If you're moving from a Total Bithead I'm sure you'll be delighted with your new amp!


----------



## shirleywhite

Have just emailed Jan hoping he's still got some of these left!! But would appreciate guidance re the Low v. High gain setting. My usage will almost certainly be IEMS only. (Ety6i, Superfi5pros and ShureE5s at the moment - TripleFis or 530's hopefullly soon!) 

 My concern with a high gain is that the volume control "range" would be much less. ( and I think I've seen a report re L/R channel imbalance when vol knob is only just "on"?!) Would prefer to have my normal listening levels with the vol knob approx "midway". So (provided Jan has some left) am thinking of asking for the gain to be set low for me. Can anyone confirm/advise re this please? ( I believe the gain is switchable via jumpers if absolutely necessary - but a couple of posters earlier seemed to have problems getting screws out etc(!?) so would prefer it to be delivered already set up?! Apart from possibly suddenly getting a liking for full size cans (unlikely!!) are there any other aspects of this low/high gain I should be aware of?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

With the unit on high gain from Jan, I listen to my IEM at about 10 o'clock, and with my HD600 at about 1-3 o'clock (although wide open at 5 o'clock is not too loud with HD600). 

 The L/R imbalance is when the knob is at the bottom 10% of the volume, probably below at least 8-9 o'clock (off is around 7).


----------



## shirleywhite

Thanks for the reply - I like the "clockface" analogy!!! Sounds like high gain would be ok - though around 9 o'clock might mean the L/R comes into play? It would be nice if anyone with low gain model could add their view too please?! If "normal" volume level is around 12/1/2/ etc I'd still be tempted to go for "low"?! ( To be honest I've almost convinced myself that either is ok given that it is switchable by jumpers anyway!!) Regards.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

All you have to do is remove two screws, open the unit, and flip it to low gain after you get it. It is user switchable, just that it's inside the amp where it is less convenient to change. There isn't a low gain model that I know if - they all have two settings.


----------



## shirleywhite

Thanks again. One final thought ( and please excuse if a stupid question!) - does the gain setting have any noticeable effect on battery life?


----------



## dap_pad

Has anyone compared this to a Mini^3 yet?


----------



## tjumper78

got mine today. cant wait till i get home to test it.
 and at last, i'll be sending my ipod to red wine audio in a few days.
 it's gonna be a good combo i believe.

 edit:
 sounds very good right out of the box.
 i dont think it has enough power to drive hd650 as the bass is not really smooth. maybe some burn-in will fix it, i hope?
 i need to test this with dt990 soon.
 anyway, here is a sloppy pic.


----------



## noddyisking

Spent more than an hour today reading this thread from start to finish and then ordered a Headsix along with the cable that goes from the iPod dock connector to the amp. Was delighted to read that someone found that the iPod/headsix/px100 combination worked well because even though I use e4c's a lot and invested in HD650's last week, I still tend to use my PX100's both while surfing/working etc on my Mac and when travelling. As reported by many, the customer service was excellent and I should have my headsix next week.
 On a related subject, I currently use an Edirol UA-1Ex to take a USB feed from the Mac and feed it into the back of a Nad C340 Amp. I want to upgrade to a better DAC in the $300 to $500 bracket. I also bought a Musical Fidelity X-Can V3 amp last week, so I need a stand alone DAC. All advise greatly appreciated.


----------



## tjumper78

question:
 i plugged in an ac adapter into my headsix, and the power light stays on even when the power/volume knob is in the 'off' position. 
 is this normal????


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjumper78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_question:
 i plugged in an ac adapter into my headsix, and the power light stays on even when the power/volume knob is in the 'off' position. 
 is this normal????_

 

I've never plugged a power adapter into my Move but the same thing happens whenever it is plugged into a USB port, so I say it's normal.

 Cheers!


----------



## tjumper78

sweet. thanks!


----------



## Decel

Oooohh, are they still for sale?

 I assume the Corda Move isn't (damn, I really wanted a portable DAC)

 I know I'm late, but my attention to Head-Fi is limited to my wallet :\


----------



## noddyisking

I got one yesterday from stock, so I believe they are still available. Just send an email to Jan at the address provided at the start of the thread. He will respond quickly and professionally.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I seem to recall that less than 1/3 of them had sold before the "big outage of 2007".


----------



## Podster

That's sweet as I'm hoping to have one ordered before Feb. 1st 

 Been telling myself I need to get this baby before that first runs sold out :-0


----------



## Khanate

They must still be for sale. As mentioned before about 1/3rd were sold before the big outage """"


----------



## Decel

Man, the only thing holding me from ordering right now is the color.

 This thread should've came with a poll so that the public can decide for me...


----------



## gtp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Decel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man, the only thing holding me from ordering right now is the color.

 This thread should've came with a poll so that the public can decide for me..._

 

Get one of each . I'm not a big fan of two-tone, so I got silver.


----------



## Del Griffith

I agree with gtp...I don't dislike my black one really..but wish I would have gotten silver. Prettier in all silver imho. When I ordered mine a while back,I just told Jan to send either being I thought these would sell much faster and just wanted one period and wanted it in the mail asap. No regrets though. Sounds sweet in either color I'm sure.


----------



## jersey_emt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Del Griffith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree with gtp...I don't dislike my black one really..but wish I would have gotten silver. Prettier in all silver imho. When I ordered mine a while back,I just told Jan to send either being I thought these would sell much faster and just wanted one period and wanted it in the mail asap. No regrets though. Sounds sweet in either color I'm sure._

 

The black one sounds better!!


----------



## SuperNothing

Wait you guys didn't get yours platinum plated with gold wiring inside??!? Psh thats what all the cool kids did.


----------



## shirleywhite

I'm waiting for a black one to arrive!! Jan despatched one to me a couple of days ago. 

 Got a small question which is intriguing me re the battery. The pictures I've seen seem to show that the end "cap" detaches - and fixes - via that locking "turn" thingie(sorry - cant think how to put it better!) But when you put battery in - does it just kinda press up against "flat" contacts inside? And therefore held in place by the bottom cap? (Otherwise I'm wondering - if there's a connector inside the amp - how do you pull batteries out to change them?! )

 I have a Go-VibeV7 - which has the battery connector on a short flying lead - so you pull that out and can thus separate the battery from the connector. 

 Just wondering how the Headsix works!! ( I know i'll be finding out next week hopefully - but just thought I'd ask the experts(!) who already have one!!)

 Thanks


----------



## Jan Meier

Update 12-07-2007

 Right now around half of the amps has been sold or made a reservation for so there's still plenty available.




 Jan


----------



## snejk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shirleywhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got a small question which is intriguing me re the battery. The pictures I've seen seem to show that the end "cap" detaches - and fixes - via that locking "turn" thingie(sorry - cant think how to put it better!) But when you put battery in - does it just kinda press up against "flat" contacts inside? And therefore held in place by the bottom cap? (Otherwise I'm wondering - if there's a connector inside the amp - how do you pull batteries out to change them?! )_

 

The battery press up flat against the connectors, the end cap pushes the battery against the connectors, no "gripping" battery connectors inside.

 I've got the black version and couldn't be happier!


----------



## Armadillo

So around 300 have been sold. 
 There must be some more opinions on how the Headsix compares to Mini3 and Minibox-E, the 2 other amps I'm considering at the moment.


----------



## tjohnusa

Has any one driven DT990 pros with this amp yet? If so do you get a good sound level (loud) ?


----------



## shirleywhite

Thanks snejk. Appreciate your reply! ( I like the "gripping" connector - expresses it perfectly!!) Looking forward to receiving my Headsix - probably next week. All the reviews I've seen are very very positive!! Will post initial impressions as soon as I can. Regards.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Armadillo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So around 300 have been sold. 
 There must be some more opinions on how the Headsix compares to Mini3 and Minibox-E, the 2 other amps I'm considering at the moment._

 

PM mraroyo and see if he had a chance to compare before he put his minibox-e up for sale.

 I did a review of the "Headstage USB DAC" you can search for, and the Headsix was tested/reviewed as the primary amp, but many people talked me into expanding it into a Headsix/iBasso D1/Headstage Lyrix review. They are ALL excellent amps, and I can't find fault with the Headsix. 

 Their main differences are in soundstage - sometimes the more forward/intimate soundstage of the Headsix is just what the doctor ordered, and sometimes a less intimate but bigger venue "sound" is needed. So, to me the Headsix is complimentary to having another amp, with a different type of soundstage. 

 Amps, they're just like Lays potato chips, "you can have just one". I for one have found I don't use my Tomahawk anymore, since I got the Headsix - 2 of the 3 dimensions (height/width) are the same tiny size of the Tomahawk, and the depth is only 3/4" longer.


----------



## Podster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Armadillo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So around 300 have been sold. 
 There must be some more opinions on how the Headsix compares to Mini3 and Minibox-E, the 2 other amps I'm considering at the moment._

 

I'm sure all three of the amps you mention have their own sound signature but with that said they have all gotten good marks around here and recently
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would have to look at the C&C XO and iBasso P2 along with the crowd you have above as they too are garnering good feedback.

 My plans are to buy them all and retread the ones that I can't synergize my taste too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just getting one per month and next month must be the Headsix before stock runs out and then I'm in the air on the Mini^3 or P2 next
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MiniBox-E+ just came out so I may have more time here and I don't think C&C is going to do anything but get better and larger
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm enjoying the portable world as it offers me more gear to hear at a faster clip than my home rig where each piece is a six month or year long project
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL


----------



## Armadillo

Thanks guys. Since I posted that post I've managed to buy a HD650. I was gonna go for a HD580, but suddenly a cheap HD650 had my name on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you have any idea which amp will be good for that. Unfortunately I'm now completely broke so the cheaper the better.

 Also, I'm fairly new to being a headphone addict.....what exactly is soundstage? 
 I'm a composer, I would think it's got something to do with with what I normally refer to as "placement of instruments" ie. reverb/panning......depth of the mix. Am I close?


----------



## Decel

I believe that soundstage refers to sound source positioning (as in, where the sound comes from), ie: "it's at 70 degres in front of me, above me at an angle of 45 degrees" type of stuff.

 There should be a forum subgroup on "Equipment, Notions 101" about all the different terms.

 Unless I missed it... 0.O


----------



## tyrion

I picked up a HeadSix for the CanJam '08 logo contest. I used it for a couple of days and have to say it is an excellent amp. Very nice soundstage, decent bass (I'm using the Ety ER-6i). The sound quality is excellent from high to low. For the money this is an outstanding value. I wasn't happy having to put it back in the box. Maybe one of you creative guys will come up with a logo and win one.


----------



## shirleywhite

The positive comments re the Headsix are making me more and more excited as I wait for mine to be delivered!! I've re-read this whole thread a couple of times - and have another tiny question re the battery. Thanks to snejk (#442) I understand how the battery slides in (and held in place by end cap) BUT is there a "correct" orientation?? ( In the sense that battery always has to be "face-up" or "positive on RHS" ?? ) Or does it not matter?!
 Thanks.


----------



## shirleywhite

OK!! Just re-read #385 - saw close up pic of endcap !! The battery picture is there!! Sorry!!


----------



## patgod

Got my Headsix a few days ago and I'm stoked! Hard to believe something so small can sound so good. Much better than my bithead, nice bass and soundstage. I'm really liking it.


----------



## StanRex

ugh, I just can't remove the screws located on the front plate. They just seem to have been glued in here. I tried using the screwdriver that was given with the headsix and another one, and no go... the screws just won't move.

 kinda sucks cause I'm using it with e500 and the volume output on high gain is almost already too high at 10%...


----------



## shirleywhite

Hi Stanrex. Some earlier posters had same trouble !! The answer seemed to be a much longer screwdriver which I guess gives you more torque to get the things undone!! I'm waiting for my amp - but asked Jan to set it at low gain for starters cos i'll be using iems almost exclusively!! (Sorry - didnt mean that to sound smug(!) - just trying to be helpful and reassuring!!) Good luck.


----------



## StanRex

Using a much bigger screwdriver did the trick. Thanks


----------



## Decel

Wait, you need screwdrivers to set the gain?


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Decel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wait, you need screwdrivers to set the gain?_

 

Yes you do, since to set the gain you have to remove the amp from the casing by removing the screws in the face plate to set the jumpers for the gain.


----------



## shirleywhite

Decel. No-that's just to take the end cap off to gain (sorry!) access. I understand that the gain is changed between high/low via a couple of jumpers. 

 Apparently the default position as shipped is high gain - I'm awaiting delivery - but asked Jan at Meier to set mine to low because i'll be using iems. Regards.


----------



## Decel

Hmmm, well, I kinda hoped that it was through the back, preferably with a switch.

 Oh well, minor annoyance, but if that method gives me better sound, then so be it.


----------



## shirleywhite

Just received mine in the post!! (So these comments are after 10 minutes burn-in!!) Out of the box the sound is very very good(IMHO) I've tried Etymotic 6is and Superfi 5pros and love the full bass, great mids/highs and ........ a kindof clarity as well which maybe what others call "soundstage" - very very impressed!! 

 One tiny gotcha which caught me out - I plugged a Qables interconnect from Ipod Nano to the Headsix - and initially only got sound in one channel. Jan's instructions warn that sockets arent attached to faceplate and you need battery in to provide support/pressure. My Qables plug wasnt FULLY pushed home - when I realised this all was well - both channels fine. I wonder if the contacts/springs will slightly "soften" with use such that plugging in will make full contacts easier?! 

 Anyway - it's sounding great at the moment - if burn-in makes it sound better (which others in this thread have said) then IMHO it's a brilliant sounding amp indeed. Regards.


----------



## patgod

In action:

ipod and headsix and buddy on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## noddyisking

Just got mine. Playing apple loss-less from an iPod through to E4c's. Pretty good out of the box. Also tried senn px100'sn as I use these travelling a lot. Excellent with these. And now to HD650's - not sure if I will use this combination much but it's a great sound. Definitely will change to low gain - even the 650's didn't really need the high setting.
 Being lazy and not wanting to go through the whole thread, can anyone tell me the recommendations on power supplies and rechargeable batteries - 220v versions.


----------



## shirleywhite

This really really is a fine amp!! I'm so pleased with the sound after just a few hours "burning" in. My sources are Ipod Nano and Sony HD5 both line-out into the Headsix then (so far) into Ety 6is, Superfi5pros and Shure E3's. The Etys sound wonderful now - no lack of bass(IMHO) but superb mids /highs. The warm(er)/fun sounding 5pros are even better than unamped - and (amazingly) my least favourite shures (very "flat" sounding to me ) are much much better with the Headsix.

 What is amazing to me is that the sound seems ....."wider" (is that what you call soundstage?) I'm hearing bits of music I didnt know was there. ( A singer's breath in at the start of a song............. some quiet piano on a track which i'd never heard before) This really is a fine amp - and as others say - if it improves later..............WOW!! 

 (incidently - I do have a Pocketamp2v2 as well as GovibeV7 - both fine amps in their own way - but Headsix is definitely better!!! More expensive true - but worth it IMHO.

 PS I briefly mentioned earlier only hearing one channel when I first tried it - that was my excitement making me stupid!!! I hadnt pushed plug all the way in!! My fault entirely - the amp is a dream!! Well done Jan Meier - all I can say is ............. get one while there's some left!! (NO - I'm not on a commission.................just a very very happy listener!!)


----------



## noddyisking

Anyone know the best rechargeable battery/charger set up and best power supply available in Europe??


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noddyisking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone know the best rechargeable battery/charger set up and best power supply available in Europe??_

 

I asked Jan Meier that question, he said something along these lines should be fine: Conrad Electronic - System Information[1]=b2c_insert&cookie_v[1]=62&cookie_d[1]=&cookie_p[1]=%2f&cookie_e[1]=Sat%2c+12-Jan-2008+16%3a08%3a08+GMT&scrwidth=1400

 Translation: up to 12V, 6W, 1000mA, stabilized, linear.

 EDIT: Head-Fi's new link system doesn't seem to work with that long link, here's the "source code":
  Code:


```
[left]http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_b2c/~flN0YXRlPTE3MTQyMzM1NTU=?~template=PCAT_AREA_S_BROWSE&glb_user_js=Y&shop=B2C&zhmmh_lfo=&zhmmh_area_kz=&product_show_id=518321&gvlon=&p_init_ipc=X&p_page_to_display=fromoutside&~cookies=1&cookie_n[1]=b2c_insert&cookie_v[1]=62&cookie_d[1]=&cookie_p[1]=%2f&cookie_e[1]=Sat%2c+12-Jan-2008+16%3a08%3a08+GMT&scrwidth=1400[/left]
```


----------



## johnanderson

Can anyone recommend a good AC adapter? Most of my listening is done at home and it would be rather pointless for me to use batteries all the time even if the batt life is 100hrs. Plus I'd rather have 12v ac vs. a 9v battery.


----------



## saisunil

Battery is a better sounding option. Audiophiles spend a lot of money in order to get clean AC/current. 

 Enjoy the long battery life
 Cheers
 Sunil


----------



## Enigmatx

I was wondering if anybody tried the Headsix with Yuin PK1s. I've been really interested in a pair of PK1s since i cant ever get a good fit on anything else but buds. Its a nightmare! I wanted to know if the Headsix would be able to drive the PK1s fine without me having to pop it open and change the gain.

 Thanks fellas!


----------



## richsto

Really considering the Headsix - anyone know how it would compare to the Xenos 1HA-EPC? I regretfully sold mine and may purchase another. I'll be using the amp primarily with Grado SR60's and I'm thinking the sonic signature of the Headsix might be a good match.

 I'm talking about pure sound quality differences between the two. Anyone listened to both?????

 Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shirleywhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is amazing to me is that the sound seems ....."wider" (is that what you call soundstage?) I'm hearing bits of music I didnt know was there._

 

Yep that's soundstage - the music extending outside your head. Welcome to the obsession. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Headsix just arrived today! 11 days from Germany to Shanghai - not bad. It's way to early to comment - maybe an hour in. But based on no burn in, I will say that Headsix - H140 line out - Triple-fi's is sounding like a promising combination...


----------



## richsto

Alright, I've read through this thread twice. So do I understand that the Headsix sounds pretty much identical to the Move? 

 I understand the circuits are similar, without a "high current mode" and some features that I don't care about. Not sure I understand what that might mean unless is means it would be difficult to drive phones like the senn650.

 Most of what I have to go on regarding sound quality is from Skylabs review of the Move. If the Headsix sounds as good as the move I'll take the plunge. If I can't get a good feeling for that then I'll go with a used Xenos 1HA which I KNOW sounds good (although they are out of business).

 I know that some have said it should sound as good as the Move but if anyone could comment on direct comparison between the Headsix and Move that would be great.

 Thanks,

 Rich


----------



## mamboman

It is simply without the "high current mode" and also the Crossfeed circuit. Otherwise it does sound the same.


----------



## cooperpwc

Never head the MOVE. After 10+ hours of burn in, it is already doing a wonderful job of driving my Darths.


----------



## -=Germania=-

Wow, a great amp at a fair price - helping head-fi to boot. Awesome!


----------



## Khanate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *richsto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Alright, I've read through this thread twice. So do I understand that the Headsix sounds pretty much identical to the Move? 

 I understand the circuits are similar, without a "high current mode" and some features that I don't care about. Not sure I understand what that might mean unless is means it would be difficult to drive phones like the senn650.

 Most of what I have to go on regarding sound quality is from Skylabs review of the Move. If the Headsix sounds as good as the move I'll take the plunge. If I can't get a good feeling for that then I'll go with a used Xenos 1HA which I KNOW sounds good (although they are out of business).

 I know that some have said it should sound as good as the Move but if anyone could comment on direct comparison between the Headsix and Move that would be great.

 Thanks,

 Rich_

 

People said they sound very similar. You lose a bit of features, but it is slightly smaller also which is a plus.


----------



## goodluck4u

I orderd the headsix a few days ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Perhaps, my headsix is flying on the sky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, how much does the headsix synagy with ER-4s? Although I guess it is no problem, I would like to know about it.


----------



## Kasp3r

Where can I buy one ;O


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kasp3r* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where can I buy one ;O_

 

Check the first post in this thread... you will marvel at the wealth of information there.


----------



## tomo3014

i own a silver one and i'm using a custom iem but i wanted
 to ask if anyone tried
 using this on darth or ultrasone
 ed9. just a curiosity.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomo3014* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i wanted to ask if anyone tried using this on darth_

 

See my post just above. Driving my Darth Beyers from my H140 line out is looking to be the primary use for my Headsix. I'm maybe 20 hours in now and the SQ is pure pleasure. I'm sure that there are even greater things to come in the soundstage but it's already a very warm pleasing sound signature with nice treble detail. Bass response is excellent. I have the Headsix on low gain - how I asked Jan to set it. The H140 has a very loud line out and the Headsix is not even at 12:00 and loud. Good choice. I lay in bed for an hour+ this morning enjoying the combination. The Headsix has made my Darths portable (around my home anyway)! Cool.

 Update: 50 hours in and the Darths are just liquid. This a sweet and powerful little amp.


----------



## noddyisking

Just got the time to sit down and listen to a typical traveling set up. So it's a Classic 160gb iPod to the headsix and through px100's. Mixed Apple Lossless and various levels of MP3. The Headsix definitely accentuates the difference between lossless and compressed. It improves everything - obviously - but the improvement is astounding when the source is lossless. Compared a few songs on 192kbps and lossless and with and without the Headsix. The benefit of the headsix increases exponentially with the improved source quality.


----------



## SuperNothing

I just started using my amp and it sounds great. It was also much smaller than I expected which is a plus. Great little amp. I would recommend it.


----------



## ChodeMaster

I'm using mine with my ipod classic, a cryo lineout, and a pair of ety er4p with a p->s adaptor and I can say that I absolutely love what I'm hearing! It really does sound fantastic.


----------



## noddyisking

Has anybody found a good holder/cover/bag for a portable player plus a headsix which is neat, elegant, functional and widely available


----------



## dap_pad

Anyone compared the Headsix to a High Performance Mini^3 yet? Or used it with PK1s?


----------



## tygger

I've tried the Headsix with PK1s. IMO the Move in High Current mode is a bit better with Yuins, especially in lower mids which lose a little of texture on HS.
 HS really shines with ER4S's and I prefer it to the Move with SR125s.


----------



## goodluck4u

I have recieved the silver headsix a few days ago. Now my headsix is burning in.


----------



## Decel

Also got my silver Headsix...

 Damn rechargeable 9V batteries are non-existent in Canada, much less the chargers for them!

 If anyone has a clue as to where to get some (within the borders), please let me know.

 Edit: damn, busted one of the screws trying to open the damn thing to switch to low gain. Don't bother using the provided screwdriver to open the front plate the first time: it's been screwed on by the Hulk!


----------



## BIGHMW

My upgrade questions (from a Boostaroo Revolution) have been answered by the Meier HeadSix. Those units look beautiful, especially the silver one, how many silver ones are left? I definitely want to get one for use with my MZ-NH700 unit so I can make the step up in my Head-Fi gear as well as (occasionally) drive my vintage HD420 cans as well as more expensive units down the line. Also, I notice the output impedence is only 1 ohm, and that would be perfect to drive my SRS-Z750 active speakers without having to crank up my NH700 to the point of overheating the amp or the battery in it.

 Please get back to me on the availability of the silver HeadSix and I will be more than glad to PayPal them after I get my next Social Security check on January 3rd.


----------



## BIGHMW

Already e-mailed Jan about the availability of the silver units, put me down for one of those babies! My first Head-Fi gear purchase, I will remember this one for quite a while. I already asked him to reserve me a silver one and from what I read from all you guys about it, it should be a great first purchase.


----------



## AgainstTheGrain

ordered my black headsix yesterday. can't wait til it gets here


----------



## dfkt

I finally got my Headsix, and I did some quick'n'dirty RMAA tests with it. Feel free to misinterpret the graphs to your liking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Links to full graphs:

RightMark Audio Analyzer test: comparison Sansa Clip
RightMark Audio Analyzer test: comparison Cowon D2
RightMark Audio Analyzer test: comparison Cowon X5L
RightMark Audio Analyzer test: comparison Headsix


----------



## Jan Meier

Just a technical note to the measurements.

 The frequency-characteristics of the HEADSIX depends on the position of the volume control. At maximum volume the -3dB point is around 33 kHz. This goes well with the curve at 80 Ohm. At lower volume settings the drop in treble would be much smaller.

 Did you measure with the volume control always at maximum?

 I'm not sure where the extra drop at 16 Ohm comes from. Did you measure using an ohmic load? I'm pretty surprised by this result.

 It's also a little bit strange, that the treble of the Cowon players increases at 16 Ohm load.

 Cheers

 Jan


----------



## dfkt

Hello Jan,

 I removed the jumpers inside the Headsix for lower gain, then measured at about 3/4 total volume of the Headsix.

 I used a cheap Y-splitter cable, one feeding a 16 Ohm MylarOne X3i IEM, the other feeding the Echo Gina sound card on my PC. The measurements were made at 16bit/44.1kHz, so that might be too imprecise as well.

 I don't feel the treble to be recessed at all with normal listening... there's absolutely nothing wrong with the sound of the Headsix. These RMAA tests don't mean anything - congratulations on a very nice sounding amp.


----------



## tjl5709

Got mine today. Does a nice job driving my triple-fi's. My business trips flying will never be the same.............


----------



## saisunil

I found headsix to be very well balanced and musical. For the price - I do not think that there is competition. Sure there are portable amps that sound better - but they are much more expensive - 2 to 4 times expensive. Sure there are headphone amps that sound better sounding that are 2 to 20 times bigger - one doesn't have to go far - just look at other offerings by Jan.

 The tone of the amp is warm - I'd imagine that it is rolled off in the treble region but the graphs show a significant drop in the treble region. 

 This portable amp makes you listen and enjoy wide range of music - MP3 or lossless - on the go. Is it a reference grade? I don't think it was intended for that... 

 Happy holidays!


----------



## richsto

"Is it a reference grade? I don't think it was intended for that... "

 Dr. Meier might disagree, at least to a certain extent. Truly reference grade, as in multi-kilo-buck no limitations? You're right it wasn't intended for that.

 As mentioned, it sounds great which is the general consensus of almost everyone who has heard it. I can't comment yet as I just received mine today. It doesn't seem to be bright but that doesn't necessarily relate to a 3-4 dB drop at 20khz (which may or may not be real world). 

 I'm reserving judgment at this point but what I can say is it came as described in the alloted time (10 days to US) in perfect order. That and it left a smile on my face for the brief period I was able to listen. It sounds different than my Xenos 1HA-EPC but I won't comment otherwise - yet!!! I look forward to more time with it tonight.

 Regards,

 Rich


----------



## BIGHMW

I bought mine (in Silver) this morning, my first Head-Fi-influenced purchase!

 I managed to get an advance from my common-in-law father, and I paid (through PayPal) Dr. Meier the asked amount ($165.00 USD). I know that I am no audiophile (I am getting there thanks to this board), as I intend to use it mainly with my MZ-NH700, and with my 16 ohm MDR-EX90SL IEMs and 40 ohm (active) MDR-NC60 phones, and I know it will drive my Sony SRS-Z750 powered speakers with ease! I wondered if anyone has tested this amp with the equivalent of my vintage 1982 Sennheiser HD420 phones, that equivalent being 300-ohm headphones, as my old Boostaroo Revolution did to some extent, only artificially enhanced (the 3-D Surround imagery), but, I had to set the volume to 20/30 (2/3 the way up) to get a good sound on them, but I do intend to use it on my arsenal of under-100 ohm phones/IEMs. I can't wait to get this new amp and try it out for myself!

 Thanks,

 Ray Jackson 
 Head-Fi user ID: BIGHMW


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *richsto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As mentioned, it sounds great which is the general consensus of almost everyone who has heard it. I can't comment yet as I just received mine today. It doesn't seem to be bright but that doesn't necessarily relate to a 3-4 dB drop at 20khz (which may or may not be real world)._

 

As I said, the RMAA measurements were quick'n'dirty, just for fun. There might be something to it though - because the Headsix takes most of the treble harshness out of the Cowon D2 + q-Jays combination, making it sound really quite a bit better than without the amp in between, according to my ears/taste. I sure love that new sound.


----------



## al217739

was going to go gor this one but at 200USD its just too much, probably cause of uk customs


----------



## Chickenman

Any experiences with Grados? I'm considering a buy, but I want to know if it will have good synergy with the Grado line.


----------



## Foe-hammer

A very nice, beautifully build amp!


----------



## tygger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chickenman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any experiences with Grados? I'm considering a buy, but I want to know if it will have good synergy with the Grado line._

 

IME, the Grados don't synergise well with portable amps. When I compare Move or HS to RA-1 the wooden box wins hands down.
 Meier amps reveal what some people describe as Grado's most serious flaws: shrill highs (especially with SR-325i's) and absence of stage.


----------



## richsto

Although Grados do have their flaws I would disagree with regard to the Headsix. I feel it's a great complement to the SR-60s. 

 Anyone else?


----------



## BIGHMW

Does anybody have the U.S. (non-metric, in inches) size specs (w/h/d) on the HeadSix so I will know how to incorporate it into my portable music kit when it comes in from Germany? 

 From what I can recall on the metric measurements it should fit pretty well into a small pack along with my RM-MC40ELK (or RM-MC39LT), MDR-EX90SL, and 5 mW MZ-NH700 Hi-MD Walkman and 8 Hi-MDs thay I like to tote around in my waistpack (in either my Case Logic MDC-1 MD case or PS-1 Cassette belt pack)

 BTW also, has anyone tried this great amp out with 16-32 ohm phones or IEMs, and does it not only amplify but also improve the audio somehow after burn-in? And has anyone tried it out with active powered speakers or monitors? I plan to also use it for a pre-amp for some battery-powered speakers I have owned for years (circa-1002-93 Sony SRS-67 Walkman battery-powered speakers) so I don't have to "crank" up the Walkman unit to max (30/30) with the EQ on just to drive them.


----------



## willyroo

Long time lurker noob poster - just ordered a black 'un just on A$200 delivered to Australia. Thanks Jan!


----------



## jimyuprc

Awesome. Now all I have to do is figure out how I can write this off as business trip! 
 __________________


----------



## AgainstTheGrain

ordered mine bout a week ago still waiting. the wait is killing me as this will be my first amp i'm anxious to see how it sounds. daym my impatience!


----------



## BIGHMW

I ordered mine back this past Friday (it was shipped the very next day), and I am anxiously awaiting that eventual slip in my mailbox that says to pick it up at the post office (if it is sent registered), but, I have a hotline to my local post office here in Port Townsend and the guy who runs it (Butch) allows me to pick up any and all parcels that otherwise would have been sent to my mailbox in advance (I work from 9:00am-1:30pm with a 45-minut lunch in which I spend at home, as I live only a couple of miles from work, and am not necessarily home to sign for registered/insured parcels), so I anxiously await for him to confirm that my shipment from Germany is in (hopefully soon!).

 I will write a review on it on Head-Fi as well as on the MDCF, the AtracLife Colloquium, and Audio T-Board forums with my early impressions on it and will then update it after burning it in for about 150 hours after that.


----------



## shirleywhite

Hi all.
 Quick update and a quick question please! Still very very pleased with my Headsix. (Low gain, black) The sound is excellent(IMHO) - probably got about 50/60 hours on it now - wouldnt say hugely changed (yet?) - but I was very pleased with it out of the box anyway.

 One tiny thing that happened was the small rubber ring round the volume control came off - no great problem, it slips back on easily - but I put a tiny tiny bit of glue in the "groove" on the control so that the ring is less likely to fall off again!! 

 My question - what kind of battery life are folks getting?? ( I know it depends on the battery and to a certain extent how you use it - volumes? and lots of on/off I guess?) I'm using a MaHa 9.6v battery - rated as 200 mah. From a full charge I think I got about 8 or 9 hours - difficult to be precise - wasnt "continous" but over several days with a lot of "stop/starts". (Volumes were at "middle" level on the volume control!! ) Any views/comments please?? Any other recomendations for batteries? I understand that alkalines suffer from voltage drop - so rechargeables are better? 

 PS Dont get me wrong - I'm perfectly happy with the battery life - just curious what others are finding!! Thanks.


----------



## raptor84

I use cheap everready alkalies and at about 2+ hours per day it lasted almost a month. Cant justify using rechargeable as it would take my 4 years to use enough to get the cost back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I use a regulated supply when at home as well.


----------



## richsto

I've had a silver Headsix for about a week, with daily listening and some run-in time I'd estimate I've got about 30-40 hours on it at this point (not counting idle time with the power on). For what it's worth, I don't feel the sound characteristics of the amp to have changed much in this amount of time. It may have "opened up" a little bit on the top end but that's probably my imagination. I'm using a Maha 300 mAh rechargable battery on the initial charge. I don't think battery life is going to be a problem for me. 

 Thought I might post a few of my comments to add to others here. For reference I'm using the Headsix with a 30 GB Ipod Video 5.5 through an ALO Bling Bling Line Out going to Grado SR-60s (dyed HD 414 pads). I have a great home two channel system that I've built up over the past twenty years or so and I went through many, many headphones trying to recreate some of the magic I have in my living room. While the SR-60s obviously aren't the end all they met the sweet spot between "magic" and "budget" needed for my portable system.

 Initial impressions of the Headsix out of the box were good. Everything worked as advertised. Initially, I was very pleased that the anemic bass I was experiencing from the Ipod headphone out was gone - much better, even, than my long gone Xenos 1HA-EPC. Other than that there was nothing about the Headsix that immediately drew attention to itself (a good thing). 

 Over time what has become apparent is that the Headsix is quiet, slightly warm of neutral with excellent resolution of detail throughout the audio spectrum. No unusual humming or hiss is noticable. 

 There is no extra shimmer or emphasis in the upper frequency range, but there is decent extension and detail resolution. I would characterize the treble as neutral, just don't expect sharp or extra crisp emphasis in this region.

 The midrange has some nice warmth to it which is apparent on some vocal selections. Again, great detail and inner resolution. I find this area of the Headsix sound to be pleasing and downright goosebump inducing at times. Very, very good stuff here!

 The bass is probably the single most defining apsect of the Headsix sound for me. It is powerful with excellent definition and tight control. It has just the right amount of authority without any boominess or congestion. Stellar!!!

 The only major negatives I have are functional. First, the in/out jacks are not connected to the front plate which causes bad connections. To make matters worse, the jacks don't seem to have great grip. This has been the most dissapointing aspect of the amp by far. Also the volume knob does come loose and is a little difficult to use. I plan on finding another knob and/or using some non-permanent Loctite on the set screw to avoid losing it. In summary:

Positives
 -Dead Quiet
 -Good Detail and Resolution Throughout
 -Seductive Midrange
 -Powerful, Defined Bass
 -Outstanding Customer Support & Service

Negatives
 -Inpust Jacks (jacks work perfectly on new amp)
 -Volume Knob (haven't had additional problems)

 Of course, just my two cents. Your mileage WILL vary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 UPDATE 1/13/08: Turns out I have a loose headphone jack, I don't think the non-connected jacks are the culprit. A new jack should clear up my connection problems. Jan has provided such excellent assistance and I can't recommend doing business with him enough. I love the sound of this amp so much I'm considering buying a second.... 

 UPDATE 1/29/08: Recieved a new amp from Jan. After testing with a variety of headphones I can say that it works flawlessly. I won't be buying a second but the 2Move is high on my wishlist. I highly recommend the Headsix, one of the best audio purchases I've made! 

 Here are a few pictures (sorry it's dwarfed by my Ipod):









</p><p>
	

]http://www.flickr.com/photos/9125714@N08/]
















 Rich


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shirleywhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all.
 Quick update and a quick question please! Still very very pleased with my Headsix. (Low gain, black) The sound is excellent(IMHO) - probably got about 50/60 hours on it now - wouldnt say hugely changed (yet?) - but I was very pleased with it out of the box anyway.

 One tiny thing that happened was the small rubber ring round the volume control came off - no great problem, it slips back on easily - but I put a tiny tiny bit of glue in the "groove" on the control so that the ring is less likely to fall off again!! 

 My question - what kind of battery life are folks getting?? ( I know it depends on the battery and to a certain extent how you use it - volumes? and lots of on/off I guess?) I'm using a MaHa 9.6v battery - rated as 200 mah. From a full charge I think I got about 8 or 9 hours - difficult to be precise - wasnt "continous" but over several days with a lot of "stop/starts". (Volumes were at "middle" level on the volume control!! ) Any views/comments please?? Any other recomendations for batteries? I understand that alkalines suffer from voltage drop - so rechargeables are better? 

 PS Dont get me wrong - I'm perfectly happy with the battery life - just curious what others are finding!! Thanks._

 

I gotten as much as 50 hours from alkalines, and never less than 24 hours.


----------



## SuperNothing

My alkaline batteries have lasted a very long time. How do you tighten up the volume knob? Do I have to open it up? It has become very loose and it is hard to adjust the volume smoothly. Last thing, has anyone successfully taken the screws off the front plate without stripping them and if you did what size screw driver should I get. I can't get it off with the provided one.


----------



## AgainstTheGrain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shirleywhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all.
 Quick update and a quick question please! Still very very pleased with my Headsix. (Low gain, black) The sound is excellent(IMHO) - probably got about 50/60 hours on it now - wouldnt say hugely changed (yet?) - but I was very pleased with it out of the box anyway.

 One tiny thing that happened was the small rubber ring round the volume control came off - no great problem, it slips back on easily - but I put a tiny tiny bit of glue in the "groove" on the control so that the ring is less likely to fall off again!! 

 My question - what kind of battery life are folks getting?? ( I know it depends on the battery and to a certain extent how you use it - volumes? and lots of on/off I guess?) I'm using a MaHa 9.6v battery - rated as 200 mah. From a full charge I think I got about 8 or 9 hours - difficult to be precise - wasnt "continous" but over several days with a lot of "stop/starts". (Volumes were at "middle" level on the volume control!! ) Any views/comments please?? Any other recomendations for batteries? I understand that alkalines suffer from voltage drop - so rechargeables are better? 

 PS Dont get me wrong - I'm perfectly happy with the battery life - just curious what others are finding!! Thanks._

 

when i get mine (which should be any day now) i'm gonna use straight lithium batteries. one 9v is about $10 and that thing lasts forever lol.


----------



## AgainstTheGrain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *richsto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_







<br />


]http://www.flickr.com/photos/9125714....jpg[/img]














 Rich_

 

what kind of ipod connector is that and where did u get it from? did it come with the headsix?


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

richsto is using the ALO Audio Bling Bling line out dock it can be found at ALO Audio


----------



## shirleywhite

thanks for initial feedback re battery life. I'm thinking that my 8/9 hours might have been an underestimate due to not having a full charge initially!! I bought a second MaHa 9.6V - this time rated 230mah rather than the 200mah of the first one - and it seems to be lasting longer!! As some have said - might just give alkalines or lithiums a try too. But I thought that the gradual voltage drop of alkalines was supposed to be a problem??


----------



## AgainstTheGrain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. Tadashi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_richsto is using the ALO Audio Bling Bling line out dock it can be found at ALO Audio_

 

ok not to sound dumb but is it worth the *extra $55 $85* or *$155?* can u break down the differences between them and their purpose. thanx. btw love the Sho'nuff pic. *LAST DRAGON FTW!*


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I switched from a ALO cryo x to a jumbo cryo x silver (copper and silver and thicker wire) and there is a big difference with more bass and detail. It took me by surprise.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AgainstTheGrain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok not to sound dumb but is it worth the *extra $55 $85* or *$155?*_

 

In my opinion, absolutely not. I got one of those esoteric $78.- cables as well, just to see if there's something to all these claims of some improvement or other. The manufacturer site says this: 

  Quote:


 These cables are all made through the same winding technique and use ultra thin pure solid core silver conductors. The cables provide a natural and open sound with lot's of transparancy, vivid and deep natural bass as well as a wide open soundstage and bumping dynamics. 
 

Oh brother... snake oil alert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I call BS, it sound absolutely the same as my other DIY cables made from standard studio grade materials (Cordial or Klotz copper cables, Neutrik plugs). Measuring the cables with RMAA also showed absolutely no difference of any sort. The only difference for me is that my DIY cables are more flexible and better suited for portable use - while the expensive one looks more blingy. I guess these cables are kind of a "status symbol", like a Rolex. (A Casio shows the time just as well, but doesn't generate these "ooh, aah" responses.)

 Just the 2 cents from a probably wooden eared skeptic/philistine.


----------



## richsto

I am using the Bling Bling (AlOaudio.com) but I have nothing to compare it to so I'll leave the the comparisons to someone else with more experience. The Headsix comes with a small mini to mini cable which can be used from the headphone out jack on your source/player. I will say the Bling Bling has served me well and is solidly constructed. I imagine that there are some differences between line out cables but I chose to put the additional money towards the purchase of more music! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for the Headsix volume knob, there is a very small set screw that is tightened on the knob itself. It's very simple but it occasionally comes loose - a little Loctite should solve the problem. When I adjusted the gain, the two front panel screws came off just fine. Don't use the included screwdriver. Use one that fits snugly in the screw (to avoid stripping) and that has a longer/larger handle (to provide adequate torque). Just be carefull not to overtighten when replacing.

 I had the Headsix on most of the day yesterday, for a a total of over 50 hours and still on the first battery charge.


 Rich


----------



## AgainstTheGrain

*IT CAME!* finally my purgatory is over. listening to my new black headsix with my black dt770 and my black ipod. do u feel the dark side? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 this thing is so tiny i'm surprised it didn't get lost in the mail lol. so far the sound is *GREAT!* i didn't kno my stock beyers could sound this daym good and this is straight out the box with not even an hour burn in. well worth the wait


----------



## BIGHMW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AgainstTheGrain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_when i get mine (which should be any day now) i'm gonna use straight lithium batteries. one 9v is about $10 and that thing lasts forever lol._

 

I also, will be using lithium batteries with mine, specifically, the Energizer e2 Lithium battery that is mainly for professional purposes ($12.00 USD from either Amazon or Buy.com), as well as I will address the issues when I get mine hopefully next week (!!!, YEA!!!) involving the volume knob (Loctite), and the top screws (I will pre-loosen them for easier, more "everyday" access as opposed to leaving them alone in their set state), then, it will be ready for the road (to coin a phrase).

 BTW, I got the Silver one to match my equipment, including my D-NE700 CD Walkman, and my MZ-NH700 Hi-MD Walkman and matching RM-MC40ELK remote and MDR-EX90SL IEMs.


----------



## DylanNo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Decel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also got my silver Headsix...

 Damn rechargeable 9V batteries are non-existent in Canada, much less the chargers for them!

 If anyone has a clue as to where to get some (within the borders), please let me know.

 Edit: damn, busted one of the screws trying to open the damn thing to switch to low gain. Don't bother using the provided screwdriver to open the front plate the first time: it's been screwed on by the Hulk!_

 

9v rechargebles aren't too hard to find in Montreal. Don't go looking for 9v chargers specifically, look for 'universal chargers' that charge almost any battery from AAA to D's to 9Vs. Both Canadian tire and the Source by Circuit City offer universal chargers for around $30 and NiMH 9v rechargebles for under $10.


----------



## RAQemUP

Well, just got my silver Corda Headsix here earlier today. It only took 7 days to get to me here in Texas which I think is pretty speedy.

 But man, I couldn't be happier. Before I was using a biosciencegeek cMoy which sounded swell to me with my Beyerdynamic DT250 (250 ohm), but with the headsix it's basically a night and day difference.

 First off, my cMoy can drive my phones to a high level and my 1 concern was I remember it being said in this thread that the Headsix amp would have a problem driving higher ohm phones at a high volume. I am definately not having that problem here. I generally listen to my music at a LOUD volume and I can't go any higher than between 2 to 3 o'clock with the Headsix or I'll go deaf (the dial can spin all the way to just short of 6 o'clock).

 The sound compared to the cMoy is huge in my opinion. The bass is so much more prenounced and so clean it brings a smile to my face. I without a doubt feel closer to the band, with individual instruments popping out more easily and sounding much more intimate. And the best part is this is all just out of the box with no burn in.

 I do have 1 gripe however miniscule it is. The rubberband that encircles the volume dial comes off way too easily but that's easy enough to get that stuck back on permenantly. Will see if I get the same problems with the volume knob popping off some others have stated in this thread.

 My source is a 5gen 30g iPod with a simple $14 shipped from ebay LOD with detachable generic short mini to mini interconnect cable that it came with for free (a bit thicker then the mini to mini interconnect cable that came with the Headsix).

 Overall I just can't give enough praise for this thing so far and can't wait for it to burn in a couple of hundred hours.

 Edit: Forgot to mention that while I knew how small the Headsix would be, I was thinking before how it would be light and slightly flimsy. I was way off. The thing is surprisingly heavy for its size. The backplate which is secured with nothing more then a mere flat spin dial for easy access to the battery compartment is in reality extremely secure and doesn't budge. So the build quality is top notch.


----------



## BIGHMW

I have a hotline to my local post office here in Port Townsend, the guy who runs it (Butch) allows me to pick up most items in advance (at around 8:15-8:30) before they get mailed to my mailbox at 11:00 am, especially if they are either insured or international packages that have to be signed for, because if I am not home, they leave a slip in my box saying I have to pick my package up at around 4:00 pm and I get off work at 1:30 (I start work at 9:00 am sharp).

 I anticipate the day I can drive to the P.O. to pick up my new Headsix amp and try it out, hopefully tomorrow morning.


----------



## Decel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DylanNo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_9v rechargebles aren't too hard to find in Montreal. Don't go looking for 9v chargers specifically, look for 'universal chargers' that charge almost any battery from AAA to D's to 9Vs. Both Canadian tire and the Source by Circuit City offer universal chargers for around $30 and NiMH 9v rechargebles for under $10._

 

I saw the charger @ TheSource, will go check Canadian Tire. A jumbo "Charges everything and the kitchen sink" isn't very appealing though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for the info! Now to find where I can find screws to replace the ones I've messed up.


----------



## AgainstTheGrain

ben burning mine in the last 3 days. well i had a lil set back cuz while i was at work my sister turned my ipod off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it's not her fault she didn't kno. still very happy but the bad thing is the headsix reveals the flaws in my stock dt770 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i can't wait to upgrade my beyers to darth in about a month
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i am never listening to headphones without an amp again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## legcramp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AgainstTheGrain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ben burning mine in the last 3 days. well i had a lil set back cuz while i was at work my sister turned my ipod off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it's not her fault she didn't kno. still very happy but the bad thing is the headsix reveals the flaws in my stock dt770 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i can't wait to upgrade my beyers to darth in about a month
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i am never listening to headphones without an amp again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

More information please on the cans + amp combo, I am looking to get an amp for my DT770 80 pros. 

 Is there a big improvement going from ampless to amped?


----------



## roge

I just sent an email to Jan to order one. I hope that these will give a better sound to my DT770 then my Electric-Avenue amp... But i'm 110% sure it will


----------



## legcramp

Bit on a used one today from the forums, should be here on Wednesday I'll test with my HD555/DT770/KSC75 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait!


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just sent an email to Jan to order one. I hope that these will give a better sound to my DT770 then my Electric-Avenue amp... But i'm 110% sure it will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Make that 300%. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a PA2V2 as well... it's been gathering dust for over a year now. Where the PA2V2 actually made every phone (including the DT770 and HD650) _worse _sounding with my Cowon players, the Headsix certainly improves things.


----------



## BIGHMW

IT'S HERE!!!... and boy it was well worth the 10-day wait!!! 

 Well packaged, well crafted, and so easy to use, but, about the high/low gain setting, the high gain is when the gap is bridged with that chip, and low gain is when that chip is removed, right? (I tried both). If I am right, in that case I prefer the high gain setting as it seems to have te best overall sound and definition, and boy it does wonders on my EX90SL IEMs and my MDR-NC60 noise canceling cans, and does it kick up the output from my puny 5 mW Hi-MD Walkman or what?!?!

 KUDOS and BRAVO to Jan Meier!!! Much Respect 2 ya,

 Ray Jackson
 Head-Fi user ID: BIGHMW

 P.S.: Where can I find the serial number on this limited edition unit that kicks major league (you know what)? I'll check the box (I still have it) and see if I can find it there.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I never tried looking for a S/N before. Might be inside the battery compartment or something.


----------



## dfkt

I don't think there is any. Does it matter? It's still a collector's item, right?


----------



## BIGHMW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't think there is any. Does it matter? It's still a collector's item, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes. But, it is a very *useable* collector's item at that, and boy does it rock, especially with the line out of a PMP let alone the phones output!!!

 Please note that I am not really an amp collector, my specialty is collecting cans/IEMs and MD/Hi-MD Walkmen, and that I really just wanted an alternative to and an upgrade from my Boostaroo Revolution, and boy does it do the job or what!?!?! Once again *KUDOS* and *BRAVO* to Dr. Meier and company, they have another very happy customer here in me. 

 The fellow MD freaks over at both the Audio T-Board and the MiniDisc Community Forum are gonna be jealous when I tell them about *this* latest find!!! Thanks to all of you here at Head-Fi for recommending it!!! It really works great with all of my under-300 ohm headphones and pretty well even with my 600-ohm Senn HD420 cans!!!

 EDIT/UPDATE: I just tried it with my D-NE700 CD Walkman (it has a line out while my MZ-NH700 Hi-MD Walkman only has a phones out) with CDs mastered to today's standards, and boy do my HD420 cans *really* come alive with audio!!!


----------



## kimura

why is limited edition, the price was good 
 and size also good for portable!!


----------



## legcramp

I think it's limited because it's a collector's item for the head-fiers, and it's to help support Head-fi with a percentage going to head-fi.


----------



## Thijs

Jan is just awesome, his service is even too good.
 Yesterday, the Qable that came with it, gave only bassless, mono sound in my left ear. (that one that plugs into the USB of your iPod (line-out?))
 So I mailed him, and he sent me directly another one, but I cleaned the plug for the second time, and it works perfectly now...
 But that's my fault, for what the amp, I love it, makes KSC 75 notacibly better, and today or tomorrow D5000's will arive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 What surprised me was when I listened to Afraid to Shoot Strangers, I had the idea the high's were a bit (too) smooth, but when I listened to Wish You Were Here, that idea was gone...
 Anyways, I only listened to it after 01:00, so I wasn't very concentrated


----------



## BIGHMW

It definitely beings out and improves the soundstage in your PMP, I use it a lot with my MZ-NH700, even with the custon EQ (heavy on the bass and also on the treble), and even with that it definitely sounded better (let alone louder) with my MDR-EX90SL IEM's and also with my NC60 NC cans as well, however, it works much better through a line out jack rather than a phones jack (less distortion [THD] due to not having to use the volume control to accomodate, when set at 25-30/30 on my 5 mW Walkmen), especially with my D-NE700 CD Walkman, and I seemed to notice then that only a line out has enough umphhh in it to sucessfully (and loudly) drive my vintage 600 ohm Sennheiser HD420 cans (boy am I glad I dug *these* out of the garage, thanks to all of you guys!), it definitely brought these boys back to life after almost 20+ years in storage!

 Kudos to Dr. Meier and all at Meier Audio!!!


----------



## la_marquise

After the first few little issues with the recessed jacks, the amp is performing wonderfully.

 It's mating very happily with the Senn HD280s. I finally understood the bass capability on those cans! It's also added better separation and soundstage to them. I am hearing details on "Riders on the Storm", "Love Me Two Times" (the Doors) and some other PJ Harvey songs that I never noticed, like the background stomps in the percussion.

 With the AKG K701 (Stock), I am having problems getting it to cooperate with the mini adapter that came with them, but this is most likely another recessed jack issue.

 It's making me want to give up my Portaphile V2^2 Maxxed.....which was something I thought was close to impossible as that is such a FUN and bouncy amp.

 Also Dr Jan has excellent service, so that's always the cherry on the sundae.

 Did anybody thought about a mod to fix the recessed jack issue?


----------



## richsto

I've updated my earlier thread a couple of pages back. Turns out I just have a loose headphone jack. As long as you have a battery installed and the jacks are working properly you should'nt have connection issues. I'll provide an update once my issue is resolved. Jan is totally superb to work with.

 Rich


----------



## Theenglishpatient

Got my Headsix recently - very nice indeed!

 Super quick shipping from Jan - what a service!


----------



## SuperNothing

I just have to say this thing is a beast and extremely energy efficient. I always forget to turn off the amp and end up leaving it on for a long time and I am still only on my second battery. I am easily getting well over 50 hours per alkaline battery. Also, I have been carrying this around everywhere and it still looks brand new. No scratches or anything. Great build quality. I feel as if I could take down a bear with this thing.


----------



## ounkchicago

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thijs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jan is just awesome, his service is even too good.
 Yesterday, the Qable that came with it, gave only bassless, mono sound in my left ear. (that one that plugs into the USB of your iPod (line-out?))
 So I mailed him, and he sent me directly another one, but I cleaned the plug for the second time, and it works perfectly now..._

 

FWIW the black mini-to-mini cable that came with my Headsix appears to be defective. When connected to the source, rotating it around causes it to cut in and out and lose the right channel. Furthermore, it is difficult if not impossible to maintain a clean signal. I did not ask Jan for a new one because I did not want to bother him (and i have others lying around), but I just thought I'd post this just in case anyone else was experiencing a similar problem.

 In other words, if you think you are experiencing problems with the input jack on the Headsix, check the supplied input cable first.

 It's also great that Jan was willing to replace your mini-to-mini cable. His service to me during my order was also outstanding. I would definitely buy from him again.


----------



## tjumper78

my headsix in action.


----------



## dfkt

Tasty... I could whip up the same setup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good thing you use the headphone-out of the X5, not the awful line-out. 
RightMark Audio Analyzer test: X5L Headsix comparison
RightMark Audio Analyzer test: X5L Phones Out X5L Line Out comparison

 The X3i sure like the headamp.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ounkchicago* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FWIW the black mini-to-mini cable that came with my Headsix appears to be defective. When connected to the source, rotating it around causes it to cut in and out and lose the right channel. Furthermore, it is difficult if not impossible to maintain a clean signal. I did not ask Jan for a new one because I did not want to bother him (and i have others lying around), but I just thought I'd post this just in case anyone else was experiencing a similar problem.

 In other words, if you think you are experiencing problems with the input jack on the Headsix, check the supplied input cable first.

 It's also great that Jan was willing to replace your mini-to-mini cable. His service to me during my order was also outstanding. I would definitely buy from him again._

 

Same problem with my cable, even if the cable is used on other amps it works only if it is flexed or rotated the right way. I just chucked it and used one of the other 10 cables I have. Not worth troubling Jan since I have so many.


----------



## goodluck4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjohnusa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has any one driven DT990 pros with this amp yet? If so do you get a good sound level (loud) ?_

 

I bought DT990pro just now. The adequate volume turns under 90degree on High current mode. I feel its full volume is 4 times larger than the adequate.


----------



## fatman711

My cable is defective too.


----------



## direcow

don't have a problem with the cable on my side...


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

After more than 1000 hours with it. Let's see... About 1.2k hours to be exact. I notice a drastic change in the sound for the headsix. The bass switched from mild to about double to triple the original bass. The treble lessens. But there's a slight decrease in detail.

 More noticiable changes
 The bass is refined. Very refined. Tight in other words.
 Vocals seems to lose a bit of detail. The inhale of a vocalist is not as noticeable as before.


----------



## DesertInTheShape

i know this is somewhere between the 60 pages here, but does he take paypal? and how quick is the shipping overall?
 thanks....


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DesertInTheShape* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i know this is somewhere between the 60 pages here, but does he take paypal? and how quick is the shipping overall?
 thanks...._

 

Your first question is answered in the original post, and your second one is answered in every other post in the thread, I believe. The answers being "yes, but with a hilarious fee", and "surprisingly fast", respectively.


----------



## DesertInTheShape

really, i didnt see any of the answers on the 10+ pages that i looked on so i gave up. that's why i asked the question again. still?? how much are we talking and i'd like to hear whatexactly QUOTE-suprisingly fast" means....i mean, was it suprising that it took 3 months "suprisingly fast" or next-day air suprisingly fast.mmmkayyy...dood.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

It is $165 paypal fees (non credit card) and shipping included, $150 if you send cash but someone sent cash once that got lost.

 Just email Jan Meier first at meier-audio-noncc@t-online.de to reserve one, then pay to that address via paypal from bank account or paypal balance when he responds.


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *goodluck4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought DT990pro just now. The adequate volume turns under 90degree on High current mode. I feel its full volume is 4 times larger than the adequate._

 

Do you think that the Headsix would drive the DT880 without loosing SQ?

 I tend to listen at loud volume and I'm a big fan of Heavy-Metal.

 Thank you.

 Patrick


----------



## roge

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DesertInTheShape* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_really, i didnt see any of the answers on the 10+ pages that i looked on so i gave up. that's why i asked the question again. still?? how much are we talking and i'd like to hear whatexactly QUOTE-suprisingly fast" means....i mean, was it suprising that it took 3 months "suprisingly fast" or next-day air suprisingly fast.mmmkayyy...dood._

 

Seriously read the 1st post. From the 1st line to the last line and you will see that he clearly mentions Paypal and fees. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You don't even need to read the 2nd post on page 1... lol

 I got my Headsix Thursday, paid by Paypal. Took less then 2 weeks to get from Germany to Montreal Canada.


----------



## DesertInTheShape

thanks headphone addict!


----------



## greydragon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got my Headsix Thursday, paid by Paypal. Took less then 2 weeks to get from Germany to Montreal Canada._

 

That seems kinda slow. It took about... 5 days to reach my place in California, USA. I was pleasantly surprised on how fast shipping was!


----------



## goodluck4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you think that the Headsix would drive the DT880 without loosing SQ?

 I tend to listen at loud volume and I'm a big fan of Heavy-Metal.

 Thank you.

 Patrick_

 

I think It is a little problem on listening at so loud volume due to slightly distortion. (DT990pro with the Headsix)
 I guess that the headsix is good with Jazz than Heavy-Metal.


----------



## RAQemUP

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you think that the Headsix would drive the DT880 without loosing SQ?

 I tend to listen at loud volume and I'm a big fan of Heavy-Metal.

 Thank you.

 Patrick_

 

My Headsix drives my Beyerdynamic DT250 (250 ohm version) to an extremely ear shattering volume at around 3pm with no SQ Loss. I think when you start getting to around 5 oclock position is when it starts to distort but that's suicide IMO. And I tend to listen to all my phones LOUD normally.

 Edit: And this is when listening to bands such as Nevermore, Otep, Dimmy Borgir, etc.


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RAQemUP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Headsix drives my Beyerdynamic DT250 (250 ohm version) to an extremely ear shattering volume at around 3pm with no SQ Loss. I think when you start getting to around 5 oclock position is when it starts to distort but that's suicide IMO. And I tend to listen to all my phones LOUD normally.

 Edit: And this is when listening to bands such as Nevermore, Otep, Dimmy Borgir, etc._

 

Perhaps the DT250 are easier to drive than the DT880/990 ? (Even if they are all rated at 250 ohms.)

 Also, since I will only use it on the battery mode, I presume that I will have to use a fully charged battery all the time to avoid a lost of SQ ?

 I'm starting to think that I should probably wait for the release of the new Corda Move. (Apparantly in February.)

 It's going to be my only amp and I want it to be pefect. (I currently have the Airhead and I don't like it.)

 Patrick

 P.S I'm also a big fan of Opeth, Nevermore and Dimmu Borgir


----------



## RAQemUP

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Perhaps the DT250 are easier to drive than the DT880/990 ? (Even if they are all rated at 250 ohms.)

 Also, since I will only use it on the battery mode, I presume that I will have to use a fully charged battery all the time to avoid a lost of SQ ?

 I'm starting to think that I should probably wait for the release of the new Corda Move. (Apparantly in February.)

 It's going to be my only amp and I want it to be pefect. (I currently have the Airhead and I don't like it.)

 Patrick

 P.S I'm also a big fan of Opeth, Nevermore and Dimmu Borgir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have no idea if the DT250 is easier to drive then the DT880/990. As to battery, I really have no idea how long it really lasts. I use a IPowerUS 500 mAh recharhable battery. I pretty much just charge it once every weekend and never run outta juice through the rest of the week. I probably listen to my iPod with Headsix through LOD roughly 30-40 hours a week total.

 I'm sure the new Corda Move should be great. There are so many portable amp/DAC combos coming out, I'm just waiting to see how they all stack against each other. Besides the expensive Pico and Predator, the Practical Devices XM5 and Go-Vibe Petite just came out and just around the cornor there is the Ibasso D2 and new Corda Move. It's a great year to be a portable audiophile.


----------



## vranswer

Is this still available? I PM'd Jan Meier with no reply. Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## RAQemUP

To order one, you have to go follow the directions in the 1st post of this thread and email him (which is also in the first post of the thread).


----------



## vranswer

Oops, yeah, just saw it..my bad.


----------



## BIGHMW

Go for it, it will be the best $165.00 USD you spend so far this year, I got one, and it works great, especially if you use a high-powered headphone out phone or line out with it.

 Plus, Jan Meier will make 100% sure that you are absolutely happy with your purchase, ask any of us current Headsix users or any other Corda model owners. And that customer service starts from the very day you place your order.


----------



## BrinNutz

I like this little guy. Would it pair well with some Audio Technica ATH-AD700's???

 Plus I would like to help the forum out as I've been a lurker..


----------



## legcramp

I think it would make the AD700 bass sound fuller with more texture


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aZn_plyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it would make the AD700 bass sound fuller with more texture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I took a bite on a cMoy amp for now...If I don't like it I'll sell it and get this! =)


----------



## vranswer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BIGHMW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Go for it, it will be the best $165.00 USD you spend so far this year, I got one, and it works great, especially if you use a high-powered headphone out phone or line out with it.

 Plus, Jan Meier will make 100% sure that you are absolutely happy with your purchase, ask any of us current Headsix users or any other Corda model owners. And that customer service starts from the very day you place your order._

 

Either I'm special or maybe they're sold out. Sent an email several days ago to the address in the first post inquiring about the amp - no reply.


----------



## Enigmatx

Will the Headsix be able to drive PK1s like they're supposed to?


----------



## mark_h

Got my Headsix this morning. Amazing! Totally amazing! The bass in my er-4p's is now like a kicking mule! And all the beautiful shimmering ety treble (that define these IEM's) is still there! My amp/IEM quest is now over!

 Thanks Jan.


----------



## YtseJamer

I'm curious to see if the owners of 250/300 ohms headphones are still happy with the Headsix, especially the owners of DT880/990 ? 

 Is their a difference of SQ/Power if you run the amp only with batteries ?

 I have finally order this amp today and my DT880 are anxiously waiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks

 Patrick


----------



## bikeboy999

Hello all, lurk mode off. I was not home when Canada Post dropped mine off, so I had to wait 24 hours to check it out. Well it has been running and getting sweeter every day. I have used my Sansa and IPOD with LOD (also bought from Dr. Meier) and am very impressed. I seem to be finding that my music is getting farther away from my headphones (FI5pro) and lots more detail. Hurry up and get yours before they are all gone. If you are using an IPOD I suggest getting the Qables line out dock at the same time. Well worth it, the PA2V2 is a great stepping stone, but the Headsix .....



 B


----------



## vranswer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bikeboy999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... Hurry up and get yours before they are all gone. If you are using an IPOD I suggest getting the Qables line out dock at the same time. Well worth it, the PA2V2 is a great stepping stone, but the Headsix .....



 B
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hmmph. I would like to consider it, but still no reply since Monday, 1/21/08. Is he on vacation perhaps?


----------



## wmbow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vranswer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmph. I would like to consider it, but still no reply since Monday, 1/21/08. Is he on vacation perhaps?_

 

I would try again and check to be sure his email is correct. Dr. Meier is very good about responding. Even if the Headsix were sold out, he would let you know.


----------



## mp101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Enigmatx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will the Headsix be able to drive PK1s like they're supposed to?_

 

Ive used them with my PK1's a lot, they do sound very good through the HEADSIX, nice rich bass


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mark_h* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got my Headsix this morning. Amazing! Totally amazing! The bass in my er-4p's is now like a kicking mule! And all the beautiful shimmering ety treble (that define these IEM's) is still there! My amp/IEM quest is now over!

 Thanks Jan._

 

It's great to know that the Headsix is great match with the er4p.

 Do you have the er4p to er4s cable? I'm wondering if I should buy this cable to improve the sound?

 Thanks

 Patrick


----------



## mark_h

Erm no I dont, I am waiting for the er-4s Apuresound recable. I have just set the amp to the low gain setting which I am told has a similar effect. It has bought a new clarity and improved soundstage (these were great to begin with). After a day of pretty hardcore use the bass is filling out more and there is an increasing warmth to it. I have been searching for this sound for a while! i'll let you know how the apuresound cable sounds when i recieve it. but i think for microphonic reduction and build alone its worth the price. This amp really is great.

 P.S. My friend was using it today with his grado SR80's and he is a convert! Loved it!


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mark_h* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Erm no I dont, I am waiting for the er-4s Apuresound recable. I have just set the amp to the low gain setting which I am told has a similar effect. It has bought a new clarity and improved soundstage (these were great to begin with). After a day of pretty hardcore use the bass is filling out more and there is an increasing warmth to it. I have been searching for this sound for a while! i'll let you know how the apuresound cable sounds when i recieve it. but i think for microphonic reduction and build alone its worth the price. This amp really is great.

 P.S. My friend was using it today with his grado SR80's and he is a convert! Loved it!_

 

Thanks Mark. I will probably purchase the erp4 to er4s cable.

 If this little amp is also able to dribe my Beyer DT880, I think I'll be in paradise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Patrick


----------



## vranswer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wmbow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would try again and check to be sure his email is correct. Dr. Meier is very good about responding. Even if the Headsix were sold out, he would let you know._

 

Yep, he did reply - may have been a wrong email on first effort. Thanks.


----------



## richsto

I received a new amp from Jan and updated my post/review several pages back. Suffice it to say the new one functions flawlessly. Thanks Jan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Rich


----------



## fatman711

who else thinks that when using Grados, it gets really loud at the lowest setting?


----------



## leftnose

For those who live in the US, did USPS require a signature for delivery?

 Thanks,
 Richard


----------



## richsto

If you feel it's too loud on the lowest setting just change to low gain per the instructions provided in the manual (basically open it up, slide the unit out, from the case, and remove the two jumpers). I've tried it both ways with my SR-60s and can't really decide which is better. 

 You'll have more fine control over the volume (including a lower volume with the knob all the way down) but I can't get over the feeling that it might sound a touch better in high gain. Either way it's not significant. Just adjust the gain to your preference and enjoy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for the signature, I recieved mine at work so I don't know. The first amp took 10 days and the second one 11 days to Reno, NV.

 Rich


----------



## Del Griffith

Usps and or Jan Meier did not require a signature. Mine was just in my mailbox about 7 days later. Very prompt indeed.


----------



## BIGHMW

Mine took only 10 days to arrive here in Washington State, and no signature was required, by Dr. Meier or the USPS.


----------



## jon619

Mine took two days to arrive, but I'm just 4 hours west of Jan. No signature needed for me. First headphone amp and I'm happy. Now I want to upgrade my Sansa e280r.


----------



## DesertInTheShape

got my headsix today. i will give review of experience later, so far, pleased...can someone recommend the best way to power this thing up? i see there are some mentions in the manual, but i don't want to blow this thing but i want to give it some power? would i benefit from using the 9v and charging it with an ac? what volatage, etc? any tips would be appreciated. thanks.
 oh yeah, so it says not to use an ac power supply or an unregulated supply--can someone elaborate on this? so i guess i can't use my ac adaptor that i use for my external harddrive although it is 12vs?


----------



## legcramp

I use an AC with mines, the battery is not even in there and it works really well. Came with AC that I bought from the original owner from Radioshack.


----------



## raptor84

There is no charging circuit in the amp. It will use the battery current if its less than the supplied DC voltage so its recommended to keep it above 10v if you don't want it to use battery power when plugged in. 

 The manual says the supply voltage should not exceed 12v so you will need a regulated AC/DC supply as an unregulated one might have voltage spikes that go beyond 12v and can potenailly burn the amp..


----------



## jimlb

I am sitting here really being blessed by my desktop system and the Headsix was the final ingredient that brought the magic. I do not use my Headsix for headphone applications, although I will when I travel. I work in Security and I am able to set up a nice desktop system that I can play loud quite often. The Headsix was my final piece of the puzzle to make this system really sing. I am using it as a preamp for my Ipod Video. Now I know this site is about headphone listening but I am sure all you headphone addicts out there also have great hifi's, car stereos, computer sound systems and the like and I want to share something for all the feedback you gave me that had me buy the Headsix. Hopefully you will find something in here that will enhance your hifi life. My source for the desktop system is an Ipod with a Dakiom feedback stabilizer coming out of the headphone out and of course I use Apple Lossless. Now I know the direct out is supposed to be better but I need the ability to change the sound quickly. Anyways, I use these Dakiom devices in almost all my stereo systems as they do a great job of cleaning up solid state equipment. You can find these at Dakiom.com. So out of the Dakiom, I went into a Musical Fidelity X3 tube buffer. Tubes to me are an essential ingredient to get a natural harmonically rich presentation but you also need solid state for that ultimate punch. From the X3, I go into a pair of Audioengine A2 speakers. Just excellent sound quality for the size and price but definitely a bit weak for bass. 2.5 inch woofers. So out of the A2's, with another Dakiom stabilizer, I go into a Pinnacle Subcompact 6 subwoofer, which is clean and dynamic and small!! A very nice sounding system without the Headsix, but the volume maxed out on the Ipod too often and even with the subwoofer, there was something missing. For fun, I brought a cheap DVD player to work to use as a CD player to see how that would sound. The main advantage it had over the Ipod was higher gain which produced a more dynamic sound. Thus the search for a portable headamp/preamp. Obviously, I picked the Headsix and it's great. I added it to the system and everything became fuller and more dynamic. I had burned it in with one battery and I have had it for about 5 weeks. Now the revelation that happened today! When I am at one of my posts I do not have the X3 tube buffer available to me and although the sound was enjoyable, I missed the harmonic richness. Not so today! Evidently the Headsix has burned in enough to give me a smoothness and richness that was not there before and the sound is now great! So thank you for your posts that helped me to find the final piece of my system.


----------



## BIGHMW

I too, use mine as a preamp for my otherwise weak setup (with just my MZ-NH700 set to 20/30 on the volume scale hooked up to my SRS-Z750 or vintage SRS-67 travel speakers), that this powerful unit brings out the detail in my Hi-MD's that only a true line out could bring, and then some, because I am also using the built-in EQ on my unit to go with it. 

 Yes, fellow Head-Fi users, I *do* every once in a while use it for headphones too but considering that the majority of my cans/IEM's are 40 ohms (MDR-NC60) or less (except for my Senn HD420's at 600 ohms), I found that even though my Walkman only puts out 5 mW (thank God I don't own a Euro-crippled unit!) that sometimes the direct (built-in) amp will suffice.


----------



## dfkt

Is there any way to fix the channel imbalance of the volume potentiometer at low positions?

 It really annoys me, since I'm listening at very low volume most of the time (and turning down the source volume isn't the same, it sounds worse than turning down the Headsix). I wish the potentiometer would be a little better...


----------



## jimlb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there any way to fix the channel imbalance of the volume potentiometer at low positions?

 It really annoys me, since I'm listening at very low volume most of the time (and turning down the source volume isn't the same, it sounds worse than turning down the Headsix). I wish the potentiometer would be a little better..._

 

Do you have the Headsix set for low gain and still have a problem with the volume?


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimlb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you have the Headsix set for low gain and still have a problem with the volume?_

 

Yes, it's on low gain already. My Cowon D2 is set to volume 34 (of 50), which seems to be the best compromise of sound quality, battery life, and volume level. 

 To overcome the channel imbalance of the Headsix I have to lower the D2's volume to level ~15. But then it doesn't sound as good as level 34. My Headsix has only sound on the right channel on the first few millimeters of the volume potentiometer.


----------



## bikeboy999

Hey that is the same number of Amps that Dr. Meier was going to sell. Or maybe sold already.


 B


----------



## eiop

to those that have ordered in the EU:

 how long does shipping take??

 do you get a tracking number??

 thanks a lot


----------



## jon619

I believe Germany is in the EU and it took 2 days. No tracking number.


----------



## eiop

2 days intra-country...how about to UK or something?


----------



## noddyisking

Got mine in less than a week to Ireland


----------



## eiop

*sigh...

 I just went ahead and ordered a headsix.

 After this comes I'm never visiting this site again...in a week and a half I've spent 400 bucks already.


----------



## noddyisking

I managed €1400 in my first month but only €150 since. The Headsix is a bargain!!! Reality came with the credit card bills.


----------



## eiop

Hey, I just noticed you're in Ireland. ME TOO. Here for school, originally from Canada. 1400euro eh? What'd you get?


----------



## noddyisking

It started last October when my wife asked me what I wanted for Christmas and I decided it would be nice to have a new pair of headphones for home use so that I could listen to music in my home office/music room which is off our bedroom without annoying my wife. So I started to research the options and discovered Head-Fi.org along with some other good forums in the process. I quickly realised that I would need a headphone amp to go with my headphones and also liked the idea of a portable amp. Decided on the Musical Fidelity X-Can V3 and Sennheiser HD650's as the main combination. Ordered a Headsix for portable use. I already owned Shure E4c's but decided to get new Senn PX100's (my old pair had been taken by my teenage son, never to return) for portable use with the Headsix. Somewhere in the middle of all this I got interested in computer based audio which led to me deciding to re-rip all of my music to Apple Lossless on my iMac and look at upgrading my external DAC. So I ended up buying a Paradisea+ USB DAC. Now I have a couple of problems/obvious upgrades!! I had an old pair of AR18 speakers in the system and they were an obvious weak link. More research and I go and get a pair of Mordaunt-Short 902i's. Second issue is that the combination of Apple Lossless files and the Headsix with my iPod is go good that I need a bigger iPod - no option but to get a 160Gb Classic. Having started all of this in early November, everything is in place before Christmas and I have great fun setting it all up with the other existing equipment - the brilliant Marantz CD63 MkII Ki Signature and the solid NAD C340 Integrated Amp. Have spent most of January ripping my music collection to Apple Lossless. Also dusted off an old Dunlop Systemdek turntable and I am currently looking at my options for upgrading the Linn Basik Plus arm and Nad PP1 preamp. Bought a new Ortofon 2M Red cartridge as a first step. Add in a Little Pinkie power supply for the X-Can and all of the cables I have bought in the process, and I guess I am closer to €2500 than my estimate of €1550 yesterday.

 LET THIS BE A WARNING TO ALL THOSE WHO VENTURE DOWN THIS PATH!!!


----------



## jonoliew

anyone done any mods to the headsix yet?


----------



## tjumper78

just wanted to say that this sexy beast drives my hd650, hd580 and dt990 nicely. i even use it in my car sometimes, iaudio->headsix->monsoon system, and i love it!!


----------



## YtseJamer

I have received my Headsix yesterday.

 My god ! I didn't know that this amp was going to be good like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This amp is flawlessly able to drive my ER4P-S and my Beyerdynamic DT880 on the battery mode !

 Originally I bought the Headsix to be the backup of my Corda 2Move but now I'm thinking to sell my Corda 2Move since I don't think that I will need the DAC in the future.

 With this money, I'll be able to puchase some new Tubes for my Little Dot MKIII


----------



## DOUGHN

does anybody paired this headsix with e4c ??

 does it improve the anemic bass of e4c? in thinking of buying this or little dot mk1?? what do u guys think??

 thanks

 -doughn


----------



## Rocky

Just ordered myself a silver one today. Can't wait for it to arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I live in Norway, so shouldn't take to long for it to get here I suppose.


----------



## Biggiesized

How many are left?


----------



## Rocky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Biggiesized* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How many are left?_

 

I forgot to ask Jan about that, so I have no idea.


----------



## eiop

I asked about a week ago and Jan said that there would be enough to last at least another month. I guess that's open to interpretation.


----------



## Qosmio

Anyone has headsix with 2move?i'd like to know how is it in terms of SQ?Thanks


----------



## noddyisking

DOUGHN,

 I use my Headsix with either E4c's or PX100's when mobile with an iPod 160GB Classic playing mostly Apple lossless. I was on a long coach trip over the last few days (with an u13 boys rugby team) and having seen your post beforehand, I tried to do a reasonable listening comparison with and without the Headsix. It does improve the bass through the E4c's. It is more "forward" in the mix and more clearly defined. They are still not the IE's to get if you want "strong" bass, but through the Headsix you get a more balanced sound whilst retaining the superb mid and high detail and clarity.


----------



## dfkt

Any amp will improve the bass on most portable players. Almost no portable player is able to drive low impedance phones properly without a severe roll-off in the bass registers - an amp takes the load off the crappy internal amp of a DAP and fixes the frequency response (among other things). But yeah, the Headsix is a nice amp to do so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





RightMark Audio Analyzer test: comparison


----------



## Rocky

Recieved my Headsix today. Have to say that this little thing really surprised me. I did not expect it to sound this good, right out of the box even. Can't wait to burn it in. I will probably use my dt770's with it when I'm in my car. Great product, recommend it.


----------



## d4lj337

how would this amp sound with the 250 version of the DT770? anyone tryed them out?


----------



## eiop

another request...how do these sounds with AKG 701's? I'm thinking about picking up a set (damnit, the money is flying away)


----------



## raptor84

I tried it briefly with my friend's 701 while helping him run it in(from 32h to almost 450h). It does give a nice warm signature to it but cannot really drive it with authority. If you like the Mier sound you might wanna try a 2move as it has the high current mode which might work better.


----------



## leftnose

Got my silver amp today. Jan shipped it on 1/31 like he promised but the wonderful Chicago Post Office must have sat on it for a while. I don't have a 9V here at work so it'll have to wait until I get home for a listen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I placed the order, I thought I had mad a mistake not ordering a black one to match my iPod but I really do like the silver now that I see it.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I bought one to go with my laptop for movies. I wanted The Tomahawk but it was too expensive for only a few hours of listening a week. All I'm after is a cheaper good amp, hopefully it won't disappoint.


----------



## ubermang

i am using the headsix right now but i do not know if it's in high gain or low gain. what is the stock set-up?
 if i want to change the gain, i need to open up the chassis with a screw driver. is it easy to do?


----------



## dfkt

High gain is the default setting - the two jumpers on the circuit board next to the battery connectors are bridged (as shown in the Headsix manual). Remove the jumpers for low gain.

 Don't try to open the Headsix with the crappy included screw driver - you'll very likely just mangle the screws. With a proper screw driver however the Headsix is very easy to open.

 (BTW - What is wrong with this thread? Why does it expand over such a large width? Holy broken CSS... the other threads on Head-Fi don't do that.)


----------



## aTOOL

What is the preferred gain setting for Grado SR80? I'm currently running it on the default gain.
  Quote:


 Don't try to open the Headsix with the crappy included screw driver - you'll very likely just mangle the screws. With a proper screw driver however the Headsix is very easy to open. 
 

I tried that and looks like I've actually mangled the screws. HELPPPP!!!! How do I remove the screws?


----------



## Jaska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aTOOL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is the preferred gain setting for Grado SR80? I'm currently running it on the default gain._

 

Definitely low gain.


----------



## gbx2006

I just received my Headsix yesterday and it was everything I hoped it would be.

 First I must say that Jan's customer service is excellent. He answered every question I had, every step of the way from start to finish. I will not mention any names here, but some of these other amp companies that I have been "trying" to order from really need to figure out what good customer service is. They need to place an order with Jan to see how sales and customer service is supposed to work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ordered and paid for the headsix on 02-17-08 and received it 02-25-08. 8 days (5 business days) from Germany to Michigan is amazing IMO.

 This is my first amp, and I see now what all of the fuss is about. With a direct line out from my iPhone and 5.5 Gen iPod, the sound is absolutely amazing. 

 I never thought my iPhone would sound this good.

 I am not good at reviews, and do not have another amp to compare it to, so I will not go into great detail here.

 All I can say is wow! The separation and sound quality of this amp is better then I expected. Best $165 I spent in a long time.


----------



## jonoliew

any of you guys modded your headsix yet? anyone else have that 'dirty pot' sound in the attenuator?


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonoliew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone else have that 'dirty pot' sound in the attenuator?_

 

Yes, my volume potentiometer became so crackly and imbalanced, I might send the Headsix back. I've been using it since end of December, which really isn't a long time.


----------



## jonoliew

i emailed jan and he said that some head fi dudes been using circuit board cleaner to clean the attenuator and now its fine..


----------



## dfkt

Sounds like a temporary fix to me... once you start using WD40 (or something similar),
 you have to use it regularly, right?

 EDIT: sprayed the sub-par ALPS poti with "CRC Kontakt 60". It's now actually better 
 than new - even the channel imbalance in the first few millimeters of the poti is gone 
 (which has been there since day one). Let's hope it stays that way.

_(I also found out why this thread's CSS is broken, and why it is displayer so obnoxiously wide
 - it's that Japanese LinkBack thing below. Quite annoying.)_


----------



## Theenglishpatient

Sorry to post here - I'm not allowed to post in the FS section yet...

 Due to lack of use my Headsix has to go. Its silver, Only a few hrs use, located in the UK.

 Now on eBay.

 Cheers

 Theenglishpatient


----------



## jonoliew

i dont see how spraying the volume control with oil/ vaseline would get rid of that static sound..


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonoliew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i dont see how spraying the volume control with oil/ vaseline would get rid of that static sound.._

 

If you're referring to my post above, "Kontakt 60" is an electrical contact cleaner and deoxidizer, no oil/vaseline. It worked for me.


----------



## jonoliew

was wondering how you even sprayed it onto the pot of the headsix? its sealed.. i'm trying to figure it out now.. ahaha really eager to fix it.


----------



## dfkt

I just opened the Headsix, sprayed the stuff on the gap between the two 
 parts of the potentiometer's rod and turned the volume dial for a few minutes 
 up and down, until the spray settled down.

 Let's see how long it takes until it starts crackling again...


----------



## jonoliew

sweet. i will try that tomorrow. when i get some pcb cleaner. Thanks!


----------



## kamal007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds like a temporary fix to me... once you start using WD40 (or something similar),
 you have to use it regularly, right?

 EDIT: sprayed the sub-par ALPS poti with "CRC Kontakt 60". It's now actually better 
 than new - even the channel imbalance in the first few millimeters of the poti is gone 
 (which has been there since day one). Let's hope it stays that way.

(I also found out why this thread's CSS is broken, and why it is displayer so obnoxiously wide
 - it's that Japanese LinkBack thing below. Quite annoying.)_

 

any alternatives to CRC Kontakt 60? couldnt find them in the US


----------



## substance90

Hi guys,
 I have a Cowon A3 60GB player on which I am listening mostly FLAC and my headphones are 45Ohm Numark PHX. My problem is that the A3 is a bit quiet (max volume 40, where my old D2 had all the way up to 50). Will a Headsix amp make much difference with these headphones? They`re nothing special.


----------



## jonoliew

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *substance90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi guys,
 I have a Cowon A3 60GB player on which I am listening mostly FLAC and my headphones are 45Ohm Numark PHX. My problem is that the A3 is a bit quiet (max volume 40, where my old D2 had all the way up to 50). Will a Headsix amp make much difference with these headphones? They`re nothing special._

 

The difference will be huge! If i played my stock ipod phones, i dont even go to 11 o'clock. otherwise my ears pop through my head lol


----------



## jimlb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kamal007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_any alternatives to CRC Kontakt 60? couldnt find them in the US_

 

Caig Pro Gold is highly recommended. Even for contacts like speaker terminals. interconnects etc. I've used it to clean up my pot on my regular preamp. Won't guarantee that you won't have to use it again though.


----------



## substance90

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonoliew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The difference will be huge! If i played my stock ipod phones, i dont even go to 11 o'clock. otherwise my ears pop through my head lol_

 

Still it sounds strange: 60 euro headphones with a 130 euro amp O.o Maybe I should get some new headphones, too?


----------



## Mush

is there still more headsix's left?


----------



## dfkt

Even if no Headsixes are left anymore - you can get the new Corda XXS. 
 It should be the same amp, basically (although with quite ugly and huge graphics on the top).


----------



## Snowii

emailed with Mr. Meier last week and he told me both colors were still available.

 about the graphics - I cant really get why does Mr.Meier put it on there when from what I ve been reading here most of the people dont like it at all


----------



## Captain ?degard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It should be the same amp, basically (although with quite ugly and huge graphics on the top)._

 

0.0
 MS word WordArt gone HORRIBLY wrong


----------



## PrototypeX2

I received mine today from Tyrion.
 Sounds good on my low imp cans but seems unable to drive my high ohm cans that well so far.
 Still need to figure out some things


----------



## jonoliew

hey guys. I'm in australia and i found CRC Contact Cleaner, which was pretty much as that stuff from germany! I love you head-fi guys so much! It not only fixed the noisy pot in my headsix, but it fixed all the jitter that was occuring in my arcam! WOOOOHOOO!! Ahaha. You guys just saved me ALOT of money with a $20 can of pcb cleaner


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonoliew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey guys. I'm in australia and i found CRC Contact Cleaner, which was pretty much as that stuff from germany! I love you head-fi guys so much! It not only fixed the noisy pot in my headsix, but it fixed all the jitter that was occuring in my arcam! WOOOOHOOO!! Ahaha. You guys just saved me ALOT of money with a $20 can of pcb cleaner_

 

Heh, good to know it worked for you as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For me, the crackling and channel imbalance slowly starts creeping back, after 3 days of using the Kontakt-60-treated Headsix... so it sure seems like a temporary fix, and probably only a RMA might fix the ALPS issue for good.


----------



## jonoliew

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heh, good to know it worked for you as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For me, the crackling and channel imbalance slowly starts creeping back, after 3 days of using the Kontakt-60-treated Headsix... so it sure seems like a temporary fix, and probably only a RMA might fix the ALPS issue for good._

 

What you mean? Do you think it needs replacing?


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonoliew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What you mean? Do you think it needs replacing?_

 

Looks that way... I'm not in the mood to spray the potentiometer every other day to get rid of the crackling.


----------



## PrototypeX2

Hm I have a problem with the amp at the moment.
 After a minute of use after turned on, the amp starts distorting at the low frequencies, making it unbearable to listen anymore.
 Is that the crackling problem we're talking about?


----------



## direcow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PrototypeX2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hm I have a problem with the amp at the moment.
 After a minute of use after turned on, the amp starts distorting at the low frequencies, making it unbearable to listen anymore.
 Is that the crackling problem we're talking about?_

 

are you using a new battery? that happened to me, and a new battery fixed it...

 the crackling (for me) only occurs when i move the volume knob...


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *direcow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the crackling (for me) only occurs when i move the volume knob..._

 

Same here.


----------



## richsto

_"After a minute of use after turned on, the amp starts distorting at the low frequencies, making it unbearable to listen anymore.
 Is that the crackling problem we're talking about?"_

 As mentioned, this is simply a dead battery issue. Replace the battery and all will be well. The "crackling" occurs when turning the volume knob and apparently is quite common. It was terrible on my first Headsix and is perceptable at times on my newer one. I wonder if Jan's other amps share the same volume pot/control (ie 2Move) and if there are issues with those as well.

 Still it's a great amp and I would'nt hesitate to buy it again if I had it to do over.

 Rich


----------



## kg21

a couple pages back I think someone asked Dr. Meier and posted there are some Headsixes still available, just wondering if Dr. Meier could post an update, whether they are still available or not, thanks.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

You have to change batteries on this amp?!?!


----------



## dfkt




----------



## dr dougie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_a couple pages back I think someone asked Dr. Meier and posted there are some Headsixes still available, just wondering if Dr. Meier could post an update, whether they are still available or not, thanks._

 

They are still available in both finishes. I just ordered and paid for one last night. Jan is fast with the email. If only I'd known about the battery!


----------



## PrototypeX2

That solved my problem quite quickly.
 Thanks for the awesome help


----------



## substance90

Hi guys, first I want to ask what are the differences between the Headsix and the CORDA XXS, because the second appears to be smaller and ligher. I don`t really know much about amps, I`m not a technician.
 And secondly if I couple a Headsix or a Corda XXS with my 45 Ohm Numarks will there be a significant increase in the volume, because my player is a bit quiet. Also will the amp resolve the distortion of highs, that occurs when listening to heavier music with metal/rock EQ settings? Thanks.


----------



## dfkt

The Headsix and XXS are the same. (One is not ugly, the other one is ugly.)

 Yes, the amp will most definitively provide higher volumes for your phones, especially in high-gain mode. What player do you have?


----------



## substance90

My player is a Cowon A3 60Gb, if the amp plays louder AND without the nasty sound distortions, then it`s a nice purchase indeed.


----------



## dfkt

Alright, I use a Cowon D2, and the amp fixes the usual shortcomings pretty well (bass roll-off, background hiss, channel separation).


----------



## substance90

Ok, then I`ll be getting a Corda XXS the moment I have the money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still I have to buy some better headphones, too. I mean it`s weird when your amp is 2 times more expensive than your phones.
 Till what ohms can the XXS or Headsix hold on?


----------



## gi330i

Sorry, if this has been addressed already. How does the Headsix compare in sound to the 2move? Besides the DAC and the crossfeed, what would drive one to purchase the 2move over the headsix. Thanks.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Skylab reviewed both, see here Review: Portable amp roundup! 36 portable amps reviewed and compared - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio


----------



## gi330i

Thank you for the link!! Anyone else have listening experience with both the Headsix/XXS and the move/2move?


----------



## kg21

just have to say i bought one used and it is really an amazing little amp. For one thing, you really don't get how small it is in the pics it looks more slick in person. It also synergizes really well with my Ety ER-4s out of the lineout of my cowon x5l, I just can't believe it sounds this good out of a portable amp.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It also synergizes really well with my Ety ER-4s out of the lineout of my cowon x5l,_

 

Try the phones-out, and you'll be in for a surprise... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Since the X5's line-out is nothing short of awful sounding.)


----------



## kg21

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try the phones-out, and you'll be in for a surprise... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Since the X5's line-out is nothing short of awful sounding.)_

 

thanks I'll try that, I know there's some rolloff and stuff for the lineout, i usually don't like amping something that's amped but sounds like it's worth the listen.


----------



## dfkt

No matter if amped or unamped - the X5 line-out always looks like that: RightMark Audio Analyzer test: comparison 
 - whereas the phones out gives a flat frequency response with better crosstalk when amped, and a good enough 
 freq response when used with mid-impedance phones.


----------



## dr dougie

There seemed to be some concern about driving the 250 ohm Beyerdynamics with the Headsix so I asked Dr. Jan and he replied, "The amp will have no problems driving the DT880, promised!"

 I have only spent a few days with the Headsix and 2005 DT880 but I can confirm there is no problem whatsoever driving the DT880s on high gain even with just battery.

 It's my first portable so I can't offer much else yet other than the packaging and amp are very professionally done and the smaller than expected thing has a very clean sound.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

So far an Ibasso D2 with 206 hours on it doesn't sound as good as my 300+ hour Headsix when using my iMod and ALO modded HFI-780, close but not quite. The D2 is still boomy in the bass and not as smooth in the highs, while the Headsix has great synergy with these HFI-780's or the Darth Beyers.

 If you don't need an internal DAC, the Headsix is still a viable option for a very small $150 amp, and it's sale support Head-fi at the same time. Interesting stuff here. That's all I'm saying for now.


----------



## gilency

I just ordered mine. Ill be using it initially with my UM2's. Plan to by an AKG 701 or Beyers DT880 when my wallet (and wife) allow it. I almost ordered the Ibasso P2 but to me an easily changed battery is a must.Dont really care for a 15 hour rechargeable battery when this one lasts a long time.
 Anyone knows which gain is better for: UM2, AKG 701 and DT 880's?


----------



## donaldekelly

Do UM2s benefit from an amp? I don't remember that mine did, but it has been a long time since I sold my portaphile.


----------



## dr dougie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gilency* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone knows which gain is better for: UM2, AKG 701 and DT 880's?_

 

You want to use it on low gain if at all possible, which will work for all of the above. The reviews concur after I figured it out myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am surprised at the better sound with my Images (50 ohm) using Creative Zen output. Tames that treble nicely. The difference is smaller with my Atrios (32 ohm) but there is a little. Big difference with DT880 heh. I don't like to extrapolate too much but I really doubt you'd notice much difference amping the UM2.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Headfellows,

 Update 03-19-2007

 The bad news is, that sales on the HEADSIX has dropped considerably after the introduction of the 2MOVE and the temporary black-out of Head-Fi a few months ago.

 The good news is, that there is still plenty of stock. 

 The bad news is, that I had to increase the Dollar-price of the amp to USD 170,- / USD 185,- , due to the strongly changing EURO-DOLLAR exchange rate. Sorry guys, but otherwise I would be loosing on this one! I tried to keep the price fixed as long as possible but now I have to give in. Please understand.

 The good news is, that the Head-Fi contribution ( USD 9000,- ) has been transferred to Jude already. I hope he will find a destination for it.




 Jan


----------



## richsto

Still a great amp at this price, not to mention it's for a good cause. Snatch em up while they are still here! Thanks for the update Jan...

 Rich


----------



## donaldekelly

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The bad news is, that I had to increase the Dollar-price of the amp to USD 170,- / USD 185,- , due to the strongly changing EURO-DOLLAR exchange rate. Sorry guys, but otherwise I would be loosing on this one! I tried to keep the price fixed as long as possible but now I have to give in. Please understand.Fi contribution_

 

As one about to buy - I understand


----------



## vranswer

Still a STEAL at the price! I love this amp as my all-time favorite! I clip my 2Gen nano to it and take it on-the-go for awesome and portable bliss. You MUST try it!!


----------



## gilency

Could somebody please explain Dr Meier's statement on the headsix: "it has no high-current mode (low current mode only)" and what the implications are from the sound quality standpoint? For a portable amplifier I don't really care but I'd like to understand what he says. The Headsix sounds like a wonderful unit. I am currently waiting for mine. Once I decide is time for non portable I will upgrade but always keep the portable for what is for, :>


----------



## dr dougie

Need higher current for lower impedance phones and speakers+longer wires. I think given limited power Headsix is optimized to drive higher impedance headphones which is probably the case with most battery powered portable amps. In my experience the Headsix does a good job with my 250 ohm DT880 but not so good with Image and Atrio IEMs. For reference this is with my Zen headphone out and X-fi line or headphone out.


----------



## Walie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gilency* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could somebody please explain Dr Meier's statement on the headsix: "it has no high-current mode (low current mode only)" and what the implications are from the sound quality standpoint? For a portable amplifier I don't really care but I'd like to understand what he says. The Headsix sounds like a wonderful unit. I am currently waiting for mine. Once I decide is time for non portable I will upgrade but always keep the portable for what is for, :>_

 

The headsix is based off the amp portion of the corda move/2move amp, which offered both high and low current modes. the headsix only offers the low current mode


----------



## gilency

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Walie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The headsix is based off the amp portion of the corda move/2move amp, which offered both high and low current modes. the headsix only offers the low current mode_

 

meaning? sorry, I don't intend to be mean, I am just ignorant in these matters....I really mean the question.....


----------



## raptor84

Basically it should sound like the corda move/2move running as an amp(input from line in and not DAC) on the low current setting. 

 Some say that the highcurrent mode is better for driving more demanding phones but for portable use and IEMs low current is fine.


----------



## dr dougie

To further clarify now that I've had some coffee ... Headsix has low gain/high current and high gain/low current modes, but you have to change two jumpers inside rather than having a switch on the outside like some of the other Cordas do.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Well, I finally broke down and changed to low gain, and the Headsix is much better for my LiveWires IEM now. Before I was only using Headsix for portable headphones but not earphones and IEM. And, it still drives my Grados and Ultrasones fine in low gain. No point in trying the HD600/650, as I will never use it for those.


----------



## killkli

Just got my Headsix today, it a great amp.
 Thanks Jan. You're wonderful.

 here's the pictures:
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/856...adsix07wp5.jpg
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/676...adsix04au4.jpg
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/955...adsix08ol2.jpg
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/608...adsix09iz7.jpg


----------



## StanRex

ok, I m having some troubles with my headsix.

 Yesterday, I was playing mysterious ways by U2 through my ipod classic + turbo lod + headsix + se530 and suddenly, the sound became horrible

 I was a bit puzzled, tried turning the volume up and down, checked the cable connections, turned the headsix off and back on. But the sound remained bad. Basically, it sounds as if I was listening a fm station that I received very poorly. I dont know exactly how to describe it, I think it can be called distortion of the sound.

 Anyway, I switched the SE530 to the headphone out of the ipod. No issue there. So the se530 werent the cause.

 I turned the full system back on today and listened to two songs. Mysterious ways first. The issue was gone. It sounded ok. Then Becoming Insane by Infected Mushroom. everything started ok, but at one moment in the song, it started again. Distorted sound. Horrible to listen to.

 I tried plugging the headsix in the nano of my gf. Sounded as bad. So I guess the ipod line out isnt the cause.

 What s weird though is that it seems when the headsix is off for some time, it will work ok for a few minutes, then start sounding awful again

 I d like to be wrong, but I think my headsix somehow became defective. Does anyone know what I should do?


 Thanks in advance


----------



## TheMadPianist

hi,

 It needs a new battery, happened to me as well

 cheers
 HL


----------



## raptor84

Once its starts distorting at low volumes means the battery is dying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just pop in a fresh one and it'll be fine..


----------



## dap_pad

Ya, definetely the battery, happens to all of my amps too. The sounds starts sounding like crap when there isn't enough battery.


----------



## tjumper78

out of curiosity, i tried my headsix in my car.
 i usually use just ipod with LOD with my car stereo system.
 ipod classic and LOD, headsix, hummer h3's 200watt system with a built-in amplifier.
 i dont know how monsoon system compares to others but it's surely better than the bose system in acura cl and inifity g35.
 anyway, with headsix stuck between ipod and monsoon, the sound became smoother with more controlled bass. i can hear more details as well.
 i love my headsix. for me, theres nothing this guy cannot do!


----------



## drc73rp

The headsix is a very capable portable amp. Very clear highs and while the bass is not the best, nothing to complain about given the size and price. While it can drive the Beyer 880 as Jan claims, sound distorts during loud and heavy music (classical, and some rock). This would be extreme cases though.





 While some prefer the low gain setting, i for one am sticking with the default high gain (as Jan recommends). Sound has more immediacy, liveness and the proverbial "air".
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I am also experiencing noise with volume adjustment (tried the WD40 tweak, no effect) and during loud passages (but this might be distortion already from the limitation of the amp's power, im just guessing here).

 All in all a great product, the Xin Micro edges it in portability and musicality in my brief experience with it, which takes nothing away from the excellent Headsix. And if portability is not an issue, im thinking the 2Move is an even better deal because of the high current mode(which would be able to drive the big cans better and deliver more bass) and the DAC. It's certainly doing a great job at interim home amp (im waiting for my Beta22), and its taken my mind off my order of the Xin Reference (i may not bother to cancel that one anymore though).


----------



## donaldekelly

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After more than 1000 hours with it. Let's see... About 1.2k hours to be exact. I notice a drastic change in the sound for the headsix. The bass switched from mild to about double to triple the original bass. The treble lessens. But there's a slight decrease in detail.

 More noticiable changes
 The bass is refined. Very refined. Tight in other words.
 Vocals seems to lose a bit of detail. The inhale of a vocalist is not as noticeable as before._

 

Anyone else notice the bass increase over time?


----------



## donaldekelly

I got mine today - Ordered Sunday, came Saturday - 6 days later.

 Sounds very good with HD595s - Bass seems fine. The Blue Nile Walk Across the Rooftops and Rameau's pieces de clavecin (spelling?) which has lots of Viola de Gamba are my test tracks for bass.


----------



## donaldekelly

Question - the only other amp I ever used was a Portaphile. That one seemed to change continually for about the first 100-200 hours. 

 Any ideas about how long the burn in on this one will take and what will happen in the process? Does it just get better? Bass, treble and mids improve? Does it take any detours? 

 So far I have read the bass gets better but the high frequencies get less clear, and then someone else said all frequencies get better. Seems like the bass is pretty good already.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Mine started off great, and just got better with time, and was done changing by 200 hours. It was more forward and less airy at first, and moved in a positive direction with time. Bass did seem to bump up a little at 300 hours, but not a huge or necessary change.


----------



## donaldekelly

Thanks HPAddict


----------



## StanRex

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dap_pad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ya, definetely the battery, happens to all of my amps too. The sounds starts sounding like crap when there isn't enough battery._

 

This is definitely weird. I'm using a no name NiMH rechargeable battery and after reading your answers, decided to recharge it.

 I recharged it for 8 hours. Put it in the amp. Started listening. Things were much better. But still not as good as they used to be. The sound still distorted at certain frequencies and felt less dynamic. It felt like I was hearing less details.

 I tried using the headsix with my 12V external power supply. SQ was back to excellent.What s weird there is that my phones are supposedly real easy to drive : SE530... so my half charged battery should have been enough to power the amp to drive them perfectly.

 I'm thinking that ni-mh battery may be dead. Or at least damaged. Weird though, I only charged it three times.

 I'm gonna try using a non rechargeable battery, see if there are any improvements.

 And I'll try to find a good 9V rechargeable battery. Those are pretty hard to come by in France though


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *StanRex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And I'll try to find a good 9V rechargeable battery. Those are pretty hard to come by in France though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Decend NiMH cells are important (Varta, Duracell, Energizer, ...) - but even more important is having a good charger. One that charges fast (~4 hours or so - NiMH doesn't like to be charged slow), that has refresh/regeneration cycles, that recognizes faulty batteries, that shuts off after charging or keeps the battery on "support" charge, that has individual circuits for each battery, etc. 

 This is an excellent charger, but it doesn't come cheap: ANSMANN AG: Energy 4 (ca. EUR 50,-) - but in the long run it sure pays off having a good charger instead of a crappy one, since you can use the batteries longer, and get more out of them.


----------



## StanRex

Well, I just ordered that charger and a 9V-250mah ansmann battery. Hope the battery is good too. And thanks for the advice!


----------



## donaldekelly

I take back what I said about the UM2s not benefitting from an amp. The Headsix gives my UM2s more bass and a fuller sound overall. Definitely better - but not the change that my HD595s have, or my HD280s had. (For reference, I have about 50 hours on my Headsix).

 For more opinions on amping Westone UM2s - see Headphone Reviews :: Westone UM2


----------



## gilency

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *donaldekelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I take back what I said about the UM2s not benefitting from an amp. The Headsix gives my UM2s more bass and a fuller sound overall. Definitely better - but not the change that my HD595s have, or my HD280s had. (For reference, I have about 50 hours on my Headsix).
 [/url]_

 

I agree with you. The improvement is there but very subtle. Is it worth to carry it around when it does not make much of a difference? maybe.....


----------



## donaldekelly

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gilency* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree with you. The improvement is there but very subtle. Is it worth to carry it around when it does not make much of a difference? maybe....._

 

I wouldn't say "VERY" subtle - but it does bring that question to mind - is it worth carrying an amp. I don't mind carrying the headsix - so, yes it is worth it.


----------



## BIGHMW

I tried both my MDR-NC60 and EX90SL phones both unamped and with the HeadSix, and I noticed a big difference with my MZ-NH700, there was more fullness with the HeadSix than without, and have hardly used it with it as I use an RM-MC40ELK remote control with my NH700. I usually just used it unamped because of the remote but will now just get a short cord to run opposite of the remote so I can use my HeadSix with my NH700 and remote combo.

 BTW, the audio boost is much more with a line out than with a phones out, as I tried the HeadSix with my vintage MZ-R50's line out, but prefer to use the phones jack because of the added EQ/MegaBass boost.


----------



## rg2720

Is it still possible to buy this thing? If so -- im interested
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers!


----------



## killkli

rg2720:
 Just email Jan for it. It's still up for sell!


----------



## rg2720

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *killkli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_rg2720:
 Just email Jan for it. It's still up for sell!_

 

Yeah i tried to PM him last night, but no reply yet. Could you PM me his email?

 Thanks


----------



## Walie

the contact email is on the first post of this thread, where all the info about the amp itself is posted


----------



## Dalmane98

Just got my Black Headsix Amp today and it makes my D2 sound so good it is unbelievable.

 Took 10 days from the day I ordered it to delivery in Wisconsin, USA.

 Thanks Jan for a great little amplifier.


----------



## sound_now

Hey guys, 

 I will get the headsixx tomorrow. Now I want to get the DT770 headphones as well. Should I take the 80ohm or the 250ohm version? 

 Regards!


----------



## direcow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sound_now* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, 

 I will get the headsixx tomorrow. Now I want to get the DT770 headphones as well. Should I take the 80ohm or the 250ohm version? 

 Regards!_

 

go for the 80ohm one, since you're going to match it to a portable amp.


----------



## sound_now

Yeah I will match them to the Headsixx Amp. 

 iPod nano -> Headsixx -> DT770

 So I will take the 80ohm version right?


----------



## direcow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sound_now* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah I will match them to the Headsixx Amp. 

 iPod nano -> Headsixx -> DT770

 So I will take the 80ohm version right?_

 

yep, sounds right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!


----------



## tjumper78

dont be scared to use headsix with big phones.
 i often use my hd650 and dt990 250ohm with headsix, and it performs very well.


----------



## -=Germania=-

How do I switch it to the low gain setting...instructions....?

 I am using it withmy custom IEM's and it sound good, but I think the lower would be better since I barely turn it on as of now!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=- * /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do I switch it to the low gain setting...instructions.. ..?

 I am using it withmy custom IEM's and it sound good, but I think the lower would be better since I barely turn it on as of now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Remove the back panel and battery. Unscrew the two front panel screws and slide the case off. Look for a jumper on the citcuit board, and move it change the gain. Reassemble.

 I had to do this for my Livewires a while back, but already forgot what it looks like inside.

 Hope this helps


----------



## direcow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do I switch it to the low gain setting...instructions....?

 I am using it withmy custom IEM's and it sound good, but I think the lower would be better since I barely turn it on as of now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

like headphoneaddict said, open then box at those tiny screws - be careful not to strip the heads - and slide it out

 there should be a jumper there connecting 2 pins together (maybe 2 jumpers, connecting 2 pins each). Just disconnect them by having the jumper being only on one pin.

 reassemble!

 your headsix should have come with a manual tho - I guess you got it second hand and thus the manual wasn't with it anymore?

 *has already ordered Freqshows for his headsix* XD


----------



## -=Germania=-

Thanks for the replies. 

 It was easy...good thing I have a lot of tiny screwdrivers!

 The sound better now and the volume in much more fluid. The high gain was jumpy and distorted when moving the pot. The low gain is very smooth.


----------



## qq1182709

Good shape！


----------



## Shlonglor

Does this drive the Denon 2000s well?

 How does it compare to the Corda 2MOVE? Or Arietta (yes, I know it's not portable)?


----------



## superson!c

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_(BTW - What is wrong with this thread? Why does it expand over such a large width? Holy broken CSS... the other threads on Head-Fi don't do that.)_

 

thx for finding this - was driving me mad. having to use ie7 for this thread, ***.


----------



## cyberspyder

How many (approx.) of each colour is left?

 Thanks, Brendan


----------



## brown274

I am not happy with the headsix and my K701's. At first I was, but after a few months went by, I feel that the 701's just need more power. I use the headsix with my ER6i's and think it is a perfect combo. It gives then the added bass boost and I coundn't be happier with this combo.
 I guess I will have to get something with more power for my K701's, maybe a desk amp.


----------



## kg21

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *brown274* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am not happy with the headsix and my K701's. At first I was, but after a few months went by, I feel that the 701's just need more power. I use the headsix with my ER6i's and think it is a perfect combo. It gives then the added bass boost and I coundn't be happier with this combo.
 I guess I will have to get something with more power for my K701's, maybe a desk amp._

 

yea k701s aren't really what it was made for. Did you try changing the gain? If you like the er6i you should try the er4p or er4s with an amp


----------



## Leoseller7

Hey Guys,

*This is an update for switching from high gain to low gain*
 I did what you had indicated - "Open the amp by unscrewing the tiny screws - be careful not to strip the heads - and slide it out. There should be a jumper there connecting 2 pins together (maybe 2 jumpers, connecting 2 pins each). Just disconnect them by having the jumper being only on one pin."

 There actually 2 connectors each having it's own jumper. I diconnected 1 leaving the other intact, but what happend was the sound was more pronouced which ever side the jumper was on. So I finally just disconnected both and the sound balanced out. 

 Just an update, and thanks to all


----------



## dfkt

Lol, of course, the jumpers are for the left and right channel, respectively.

 With "one pin" the original poster meant you don't remove the jumpers completely from the Headsix, but put them in a way on the pins so they don't bridge the contact.


----------



## Traddad

I've been listening to my D2 through my Headsix and a set of MS-2i's for a few months now and am quite happy. Happy enough to quit looking for more gear and just get down and listen to music. I even use the amp between the D2 and my car stereo (Really nice bass boost).
 The only issues are: the crunchy pot (OK when I'm not moving it, though) and the placement of the LED almost under the volume knob. I've run through a few batteries by inadvertantly leaving the amp on. If the LED were more visible this might not happen. 
 Don't get me wrong....I'm very happy.


----------



## Agent69

Is anyone using the PX100 with the Headsix and if so, what did you think?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Agent69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is anyone using the PX100 with the Headsix and if so, what did you think?_

 

I don't listen to my PX100 much anymore, after switching back to KSC-35 (transplanted onto a cheap headband). However, the HeadSix and PX100 do get along well, and the HeadSix makes the PX100 sound better.


----------



## Traddad

Agreed. I'm listening to my PX-100s right now on the headsix. The bass is tighter with a nice, deeper "belly" on it, the mids are more controled and the headstage seems more expansive. I listen to these as my "portable" set and have had them for years. I just haven't found anything that matches the portability, price and SQ in a headphone. They fit right into the slot between my isolating ER6i's and my sweet, sweet, sweet MS-2i's


----------



## vranswer

Does anyone have a picture of the two jumpers correctly installed on the pins? Upon receiving my Headsix I immediately removed the jumpers, as I listen mostly with uber-efficient E500s. Now I'm thinking I occasionally might like to plug in my Senn 450SLs which need the added gain. But I can't remember what goes where and the drawing that comes with the amp is not helping.


----------



## slowth

what does the "heads' mean when taking out the screws?


----------



## direcow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slowth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what does the "heads' mean when taking out the screws?_

 

the part with the "x" on it... you can actually wear out the "x", making it look like an "o", after which you'll probably have problems opening it.


----------



## slowth

oh! the head of the screw!!! ha I was thinking it was some part of the internal amp when sliding it out but I found no such part.. ok ok...


----------



## BIGHMW

Isn't it time Jan Meier come up with another great portable headphone amp, somewhat like perhaps a Head-7 or something to that nature?

 I still have my Corda Headsix and although I have hardly used it since I got it earlier this year, I do enjoy using the line-out hooked up to it on my PMP's, it sure makes a difference with my MDR-NC60 (JE Version) headphones, as they are usually 40 ohms with the NC circuit on, and it definitely improves the performance of them.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BIGHMW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Isn't it time Jan Meier come up with another great portable headphone amp, somewhat like perhaps a Head-7 or something to that nature?_

 

How about waiting for Head-Fi's 7th anniversary?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

When he can squeeze the 2MOVE into the HeadSix case, with crossfeed and high current mode, I am buying it sound unheard!


----------



## ewalters

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about waiting for Head-Fi's 7th anniversary? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

When is this happening, I didn't get a HeadSix and I want one!


----------



## dfkt

I think Headsix amps are still available, and you could always buy a Corda XXS, which is exactly the same amp with a little uglier, errr... different design.

http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-on...amplifiers.htm


----------



## slowth

my little turn knob to open up the faceplate is loose. is that normal? any idea how to tighten it?


----------



## dfkt

You mean the plate to the battery compartment? The soft aluminum tends to bend - try bending the two protrusions that lock the plate back into place. You might have to take the contraption apart for that, simply unscrew the two screws on the locking mechanism and use some pliers to straighten the latch.


----------



## slowth

mmm it feels more like the protrusions themselves that are loose!

 latch meaning? protrusions or the faceplate themselves?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Some 9v battery are slightly shorter than others, and so the battery doesn't push out on the latches hard enough to keep them from rattling.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slowth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mmm it feels more like the protrusions themselves that are loose!

 latch meaning? protrusions or the faceplate themselves?_

 

Well, here's the quick'n'dirty way - just squeeze the thin latches with some pliers (while pressing down on the opposite latch with your fingers). You might scratch the aluminum if you're not careful, but it works 100%.


----------



## dreamwhisper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When he can squeeze the 2MOVE into the HeadSix case, with crossfeed and high current mode, I am buying it sound unheard!_

 

amen


----------



## nsx_23

Are they still available?


----------



## slowth

i think they are.. =) maybe not the silver one but no harm asking.


----------



## nsx_23

Just sent a message. Hope there still are some.

 What are people's impression of the amp?

 EDIT: Saw a 2nd hand one of these for sale, but was missing the screwdriver. Is it very important? And If it is, where can I get a replacement?


----------



## gilency

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just sent a message. Hope there still are some.

 What are people's impression of the amp?

 EDIT: Saw a 2nd hand one of these for sale, but was missing the screwdriver. Is it very important? And If it is, where can I get a replacement?_

 

It is just a small Philips screwdriver. You can buy one in any hardware store.
 The amplifier is very good. It drives my DT 880 well although not as loud as a desktop amplifier.
 My only gripe is the scratchy sound that you may hear when you turn the volume up/down, but it is noisless otherwise.


----------



## dfkt

It's actually good that the tiny, sub-par screw driver is missing. It would only mangle the screws, not open them. Better use a quality screw driver to prevent any damage.


----------



## Szat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slowth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i think they are.. =) maybe not the silver one but no harm asking._

 

Just ordered a silver. Cant wait for it to get here...

 Someone was asking about rechargeable batteries and if there's any recommended by Dr Meier. I was interested too, so I asked him when I purchased the Headsix:
 He doesn't have a recommendation of any brand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but warned me that some rechargeables can be too big.


----------



## trickywombat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's actually good that the tiny, sub-par screw driver is missing. It would only mangle the screws, not open them. Better use a quality screw driver to prevent any damage._

 

x2
 Do not attempt to use the included screwdriver. It damaged the screw to the point I nearly couldn't remove the screw. The included screwdriver does not fit the screw well, and damages it.


----------



## nsx_23

Right than.

 Anybody here got a headsix that they want to sell?  $185 is just a bit out of my reach at the moment.


----------



## coolchu001

Please make a HeadSeven :-D


----------



## nsx_23

How does the headsix compare to, say a Xin supermini3 or Corda Move?


----------



## nsx_23

anyone?


----------



## BIG POPPA

different animals


----------



## rasmushorn

I have a Headsix - and I love it! The synergy with Beyerdynamic DT-880 is absolutely excellent!


----------



## dfkt

I just used the Headsix for the first time in high current/gain mode (with the two jumpers in place), even if it's way too loud for most of my IEMs. It sure sounded quite a bit brighter than what I was used to, so I fired up RMAA... lo and behold, the Headsix isn't as rolled off in the treble as with the jumpers removed.

Headsix - Low vs. High


----------



## Jan Meier

Update 08-13-2008-08-13

 For those interested in this offer, please do not hesitate. There is still plenty of stock (both colors)!



 Jan


----------



## slowth

sorry to ask again.. wat's the average life span of each battery for the headsix?


----------



## shedshrine

about a hundred hours according to jan's op entry on the first page.

 first time poster, short time lurker, have a headsix on it's way.
 What a great resource. Just starting the journey. (80 gig ipod video, Westone um2 and an old 1966 mcintosh receiver..)


----------



## slowth

ooh was thinking more like 150 heh


----------



## dfkt

I get about 30 hours with 200mAh Varta NiMH's in low current mode.


----------



## BIGHMW

I use my Headsix as a preamp tp power up my vintage Sony SRS-67 battery-powered (6 "C" size batteries each) speakers, it works great with my NW-HD5, so I can share 20 gigs of my favorites with everybody out there (pics of my "portapack", featuring my Corda Headsix and SRS-67's in action coming soon).

 It also sounds great with my Sony MDR-V700 cans (and loud at that too!), however the high gain setting is a bit too much for my EX90SL's.


----------



## Callas

Now I feel like I need a portable amp for my iPod with SE530!!! $$$.........!!!


----------



## Jan Meier

Update 09-11-2008-08-13

 Pffhh...

 The dollar is finally recovering itself. Therefore dollar price has now been corrected to USD 155,-!






 Jan


----------



## Ocean7

Hell of a deal for $155 Jan. I got a used HeadSix two days ago and I am totally in love with this amp, my HeadRoom Micro is now for sale here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to buy a full size amp from you.


----------



## lauinbeta

im interested, but im not willing to cough up that much. and I would like crossfeed. torn over whether or not to pass and get a 2move later, or just get it now, while its cheap.


----------



## -=Germania=-

This is a great amp at a great deal if I ever saw one.


----------



## uncola

can anyone recommend a 12v power supply for this amp? one that's really good and not just a generic radioshack one  price range is like 30 bucks 
 maybe one from these pages? 
http://www.hometech.com/power/powersup.html#EL-P1216
http://www.trcelectronics.com/12-vol...ternal.1.shtml
http://www.nextag.com/12v-dc-power-supply/search-html
 what kind of amperage do I need? also are these all regulated? I have no idea what I'm doing


----------



## dfkt

Any _stabilized _power supply should be fine.


----------



## uncola

will a power supply with more milliampere give me louder sound or anything? or if I get a amp that recharges a battery in the future, will more amps charge the battery faster?

 Is one of these two suitable?
http://www.amazon.com/Regulated-Supp...2150608&sr=8-2
http://www.amazon.com/VM-1225-SWITCH...2150608&sr=8-1


----------



## bce22

Ooh, mines arrived. It's tiny... I don't have any 9v batteries though.
 I will try it tomorrow.

 A true head-fier looks for a 24hr store with batteries in the middle of the night 

 This response to the above is absolutely priceless. Figured it be worth resurrecting from the dead.

* Quote:


  Originally Posted by rxc /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
A ghetto head-fier would look for a smoke alarm.

 

*


----------



## asmd

am very keen on the headsix.
 has anybody compared a ld mkIII with the headsix. i know its apples and oranges, but would sure like to know the difference in output.

 regards,
 asmd.


----------



## theitchybeard

Got an XXS recently from Jan, which I understand is the same as the Headsix just with the graphics on top. Loving the sound of it with over 100 hours of burn in now. Jan's customer service is also superb.


----------



## tjumper78

thinking about ordering one for my friend's b-day. does anyone know how long the airmail package takes to get from germany to the u.s.? regular airmail and the express delivery (i think jan charges extra $7 for the express delivery)?


----------



## themanbeast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rasmushorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Headsix - and I love it! The synergy with Beyerdynamic DT-880 is absolutely excellent!_

 


 EXACTLY what I wanted to see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll be getting one soon for sure, whether its in the FS forum or brand new. My first jaunt into ampliification


----------



## CapQ

yeah looks brilliant! Does this suitable 4 my first portable AMP?


----------



## dadozen

I already own a Corda 2Move and it sounds amazing. I really like Corda's amps sound signatures, and I'm really thinking about getting a HeadSix to go with my iPod and my UE TF Pros. The portability really matters, and the baterry life seems great. I won't need a DAC with my iPod anyways, so it seems to be a nice purchase.

 But the Cantate to go with my future HD650s is still planned for some day in the future.


----------



## dadozen

Couldn't resist any longer: just emailed Jan to make a reservation for my Silver Headsix. Yes, they are still available.

 And I can tell Jan is a very reliable seller. When I bought the 2Move, he sent it the day after, even though it was saturday. It got here in Brazil after exact 10 days, pretty fast I must say. And very well protected.

 Now, I'll have to pay my credit card bill first, and I'll be able to send him the payment through paypal in 5-7 days, but he already made me a reservation. 

 Thanks Jan, your products and your customer service are awesome! Keep up the great work!


----------



## dd051

i grabbed a 12v regulated psu and it's plug was too large


----------



## CapQ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dadozen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Couldn't resist any longer: just emailed Jan to make a reservation for my Silver Headsix. Yes, they are still available.

 And I can tell Jan is a very reliable seller. When I bought the 2Move, he sent it the day after, even though it was saturday. It got here in Brazil after exact 10 days, pretty fast I must say. And very well protected.

 Now, I'll have to pay my credit card bill first, and I'll be able to send him the payment through paypal in 5-7 days, but he already made me a reservation. 

 Thanks Jan, your products and your customer service are awesome! Keep up the great work!_

 

Yeah I just paid for this brilliant amp. I got a silver either~~~~~
 cant wait lol


----------



## joerossetti3131

very very nuice


----------



## toastmaster

Mine should be here sometime next week! If the Headfive is a good example of the Meier sound, I'm going to be really happy with this amp. It's my first $+100 portable amp, so I'm looking forward to it!

 I'm going to go get some 9v.


----------



## dadozen

I ordered one last week( silver ) and just sent the payment to Dr. Meier.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's on a little holiday now and will return by the weekend, so next week my little Headsix will be shipped. Can't wait to put my hands on this little beauty, so my 2Move can stay at home and be used mainly as a DAC/AMP combo.


----------



## CapQ

yeah i think my Headsix will be arrived in next week~~~~~~


----------



## nsx_23

I have the XXS, which is basically the same thing. 

 You'll love the headsix. Trust me.


----------



## dadozen

I know I will. I already own the 2Move
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just love Meier's sound signature.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the XXS, which is basically the same thing. 

 You'll love the headsix. Trust me._

 

NSX 23, I noticed you have this amp and also the K601s. Is it powerful enough at 7mA to power the 601s?

 I'm thinking of this amp or the iBasso P3 and I'll be using anything from earbuds to my K 240 MK IIs.


----------



## solessthanthree

I'm planning on ordering one of these tomorrow as my first portable amp providing that they're still in stock and that I can find a power supply. 

 Can anyone recommend a place to purchase one (I'm pretty clueless on what to look for, other than being regulated; what ampere rating am I looking for?).

 Thanks :]


----------



## Jan Meier

Update 10-25-2008

 Dear Headfellows,

 The financial crisis has brought us many bad news lately. However, there is one small thing that you may like to hear. Due to the rapid changes of the Dollar-Euro exchange rate I have been able to lower the price of the HEADSIX to USD 145,- only.


 Cheers

 Jan


----------



## tommy_uk77

how about CORDA 2MOVE price?


----------



## dadozen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Update 10-25-2008

 Dear Headfellows,

 The financial crisis has brought us many bad news lately. However, there is one small thing that you may like to hear. Due to the rapid changes of the Dollar-Euro exchange rate I have been able to lower the price of the HEADSIX to USD 145,- only.


 Cheers

 Jan_

 

Oh man, only if I had waited a few days... Damn you international crisis!!! Anyways, keep up the nice work Jan! Those amps really are some pieces of art!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tommy_uk77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how about CORDA 2MOVE price?_

 

2Move price has dropped to $225.


----------



## dadozen

No one else has purchased this little magical amp? I got one and I don't regret it at all.


----------



## nsx_23

I wonder if there's a headseven in the works as we speak......


----------



## dadozen

I'm guessing it's too early for a Headseven yet. But we never know


----------



## andrewsvt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dadozen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No one else has purchased this little magical amp? I got one and I don't regret it at all._

 

I ordered one last week...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Brasileiro tb? Cool to find some mates around.


----------



## Scottsmrnyc

Sorry if I have changed the topic but I thought I would say something about how to improve the sound quality of the Stax SRM007t and Stax SRM007ta amplifiers. Many people have said that these amplifiers can not run the various models of Stax Pro headphones; that they simply do not have the power to drive these headphones and until recently I also felt the same way. I have recently come upon some information which might help the owners of the SRM 007t and SRM 007ta. If you are using a laptop as a source, you should be aware of the fact that your laptop has two volume controls. One is a physically pressed volume control that is on the front or side of your laptop. The volume on that control should be at a middle level; not up too high. Also you have an onscreen volume controller that should be adjusted to a higher level. Thirdly you should adjust and test the sound of your SRM 007t and/or SRM007ta amplifier to a comfortable volume level so that when it is at the halfway mark, you have what you consider the ideal volume and sound. All I can say is once I made the above adjustments; both of my Stax Amps- SRM007t and SRM007ta began to sound just great with far more than enough power and clearity. I hope this helps someone out there in Headfi land. Enjoy Scottsmrnyc


----------



## shamu144

This little amp looks and feel very attractive nonetheless, I have still doubts regarding the need of a portable amp to power my ATH-AD900.

 Those cans are extremely easy to drive (ie grado for example) but I believe are still far less sensitive than most IEM so I have absolutely no hiss issue from the headphone output of my Ipods (Nano so far but IPhone Touch on the way).

 What would you recommend. Should I expect some noticeable sonic gain using the headsix (to compensate the hassle of carrying an additionnal gear) or should I just stick with the headphone out of my Ipods. 

 The total cost for the headsix + a decent LOD is close to €170/$230, which is definitely not cheap. 

 Thanks for your insight,


----------



## bikeboy999

Hello all,

 I really like the sound from my IPOD via LOD to my Headsix. I use my UE SF 5 Pro IEMs and am very impressed. I have now procured a great pair of Sennheiser HD590 headphones for non-portable use. For my source (if I am thinking properly) would be a Cambridge Audio CD player to a yet TBD headphone amp to the Senn's. Would I notice a huge difference between a tube amp and the current 2 ch amp (Nikko product from 1980's)? Would it be more green, ie use less or more electric power than amp and pre-amp combined? Would it be a good value for the two to three hundred it will cost me in Canuckistan. 


 B


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bikeboy999* 
_Headsix great, will tubes in MKIII or Starving student do more?
 Hello all,

 I really like the sound from my IPOD via LOD to my Headsix. I use my UE SF 5 Pro IEMs and am very impressed. I have now procured a great pair of Sennheiser HD590 headphones for non-portable use. For my source (if I am thinking properly) would be a Cambridge Audio CD player to a yet TBD headphone amp to the Senn's. Would I notice a huge difference between a tube amp and the current 2 ch amp (Nikko product from 1980's)? Would it be more green, ie use less or more electric power than amp and pre-amp combined? Would it be a good value for the two to three hundred it will cost me in Canuckistan. 
_

 

You'd be better off with something like a Meier Arietta stand alone headphone amp for desktop non-portable use.


----------



## Oliver_N

Hi there!
 First post in this great forum...
 My mobile source is an iPod Classic (80GB) with all files in Apple Lossless and a UE triple.fi 10 Pro. After reading all the stuff in the forum about portable amps I got veeeeery interested in them and ordered a Headsix from Jan. And as everybody here says: the service exceeds expectations!!
 And with the Headsix on my iPod my first reaction was: WOW!!! This is how it has to sound. This little amp is just great - and I am still burning in.
 Then I got curios, because I needed something to drive my DT 880s (2005), too... So I ordered the Corda Arietta, which is also a very very good sounding stationary amp - for just a little more than the Headsix.
 Just had to share that with you.
 Without Head-Fi I maby would have never got the idea to by these amps


----------



## grawk

welcome. Sorry about your wallet. Don't look any farther, run away now!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

If you like the Headsix, you should try the 3MOVE. It is a nice step closer to the desktop amp sound and power, in a portable package. I am actually liking it more than my Headfive now! It is a match made in heaven with my woodied re-cabled D2000.


----------



## Oliver_N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_welcome. Sorry about your wallet. Don't look any farther, run away now!_

 

Damn! I always thought that this "sorry for your wallet" stuff was just a joke. Now I realize that this can be really SERIOUS!!!


----------



## swayne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oliver_N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn! I always thought that this "sorry for your wallet" stuff was just a joke. Now I realize that this can be really SERIOUS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Tell me about it, I'd had my new amp about three days before I caught upgraditis.

 So far I'm resisting but my wallet is looking nervous.

 Steven.


----------



## bikeboy999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tell me about it, I'd had my new amp about three days before I caught upgraditis.

 So far I'm resisting but my wallet is looking nervous.

 Steven._

 


 And that is because your wallet senses you eyeing the cables to connect your source to your amp? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 B


----------



## swayne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bikeboy999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And that is because your wallet senses you eyeing the cables to connect your source to your amp? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 B
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sigh....

 too late. I bought the "Silver Plated Copper Wire Flat Cable" from iBasso when I bought the D3.

 Want the Cantate.2 now. But then I'll want a Symphony which I know I can't afford.


----------



## bikeboy999

Hey all,

 In trying to be the last post for the phenomenal Headsix amplifier I want to let you all in on how good this amp is. Well I ordered me up some Blue Jeans cables last week, rca to mini jack. So with no burn in time on the cable I have hooked it up from my CD player (Cambridge Audio 640c V2) and am playing my favourite Bruce Cockburn cd Speechless. Well that is exactly what I am my HPs are HD590 and all I can say about the music NICE. And for my bit for the environment I do not have my amp and pre-amp on saving scads of electricity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job Dr. Meier on the amp.


 B


----------



## Oggranak

I am considering buying some DT880s, would this work well with those?


----------



## gilency

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oggranak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am considering buying some DT880s, would this work well with those?_

 

yes they would. I use that set up if I am outside by the pool.


----------



## s2kphile

do you guys still have any in stock? in black? Will these power AD700s?


----------



## swayne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *s2kphile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_do you guys still have any in stock? in black? Will these power AD700s?_

 

You might want to email Jan Meier <meier-audio@t-online.de> directly.

 Steven.


----------



## s2kphile

I have one question can you connect this to a DAC or PC sound card via 6.3mm jacks? and how?


----------



## swayne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *s2kphile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have one question can you connect this to a DAC or PC sound card via 6.3mm jacks? and how?_

 

Does your soundcard really have a 6.5mm jack?

 The Headsix has got a 3.5mm input and a 3.5mm headphone socket. If you can find a suitable cable then, yes you can connect it.

 Most DACs have 2 x RCA sockets and I know you can get a 3.5mm to 2 x RCA cable because I've got one.

 Steven.


----------



## s2kphile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does your soundcard really have a 6.5mm jack?

 The Headsix has got a 3.5mm input and a 3.5mm headphone socket. If you can find a suitable cable then, yes you can connect it.

 Most DACs have 2 x RCA sockets and I know you can get a 3.5mm to 2 x RCA cable because I've got one.

 Steven._

 

Thanks for confirmation. Yes, my sound card does have a 6.3mm jack because it is the new Asus Xonar Essence STX with built in headphone amp.

 I can use the amp in my sound card as a pre and connect to headsix amp. Should I do that or not? would there be any benefit in doing that?


----------



## swayne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *s2kphile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for confirmation. Yes, my sound card does have a 6.3mm jack because it is the new Asus Xonar Essence STX with built in headphone amp.

 I can use the amp in my sound card as a pre and connect to headsix amp. Should I do that or not? would there be any benefit in doing that?_

 

Impressive sound card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think another amp would do any good ( but I could be wrong ) as you'll be amping an already amped signal.

 Steven.


----------



## s2kphile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Impressive sound card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't think another amp would do any good ( but I could be wrong ) as you'll be amping an already amped signal.

 Steven._

 

If thats the case oh well I can always use it as a portable amp which it was intended for. I just need to pickup a nice MP3 player that can play loseless audio files.


----------



## swayne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *s2kphile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If thats the case oh well I can always use it as a portable amp which it was intended for. I just need to pickup a nice MP3 player that can play loseless audio files._

 

Then you'll also need one that allows you to bypass the internal amp.

 An iPod with a Line-Out dock will be fine.

 Steven.


----------



## s2kphile

Can the AD8610 opamps be in the amp be replace? and If so it is highly advisable to do so or not?


----------



## dfkt

They can't really be replaced - they're tiny and soldered onto the PCB, not socketed.


----------



## s2kphile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They can't really be replaced - they're tiny and soldered onto the PCB, not socketed._

 

Thanks for the info. So much info in these forums and I'm a noob


----------



## Sw33t.Shuga.Ray

wow...got my headsix 
 ipodmini 4g 3.5mm>headsix>sr80
 (timo maas "First Day") 
 @10 -discreet
 @12 -audible
 @1 -loud and I like it
 sq=awesome vs fiio e5

 question:
 has anybody tried powering it via DC? Ive got a walmart multi DC and going to try to connect it...gotta check the min max MA though...
 also ordered on the bay for some 9.6v


----------



## Bandeira

Hello guys...
 For those who have had their Headsix for a while.
 How long you guys had burned them in?
 Mine has gone through about 50 hours of music listening...


----------



## trickywombat

About 200 hrs of burn-in, and I haven't noticed any further change to the sound.


----------



## Bandeira

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trickywombat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_About 200 hrs of burn-in, and I haven't noticed any further change to the sound._

 

How did it change from new to 200hr? Is it a massive improvement? Mostly on bass/mid/trebble balance? or in soundstage?


----------



## Bandeira

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Then you'll also need one that allows you to bypass the internal amp.

 An iPod with a Line-Out dock will be fine.

 Steven._

 

If want to use FLAC files, make sure you Rockbox it...


----------



## trickywombat

The bass becomes cleaner and more defined, but not deeper.
 Treble clears up some, but on low gain still has roll-off.
 Midrange becomes more prominent.
 But, the pot also became crunchy.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trickywombat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The bass becomes cleaner and more defined, but not deeper.
 Treble clears up some, but on low gain still has roll-off.
 Midrange becomes more prominent.
 But, the pot also became crunchy._

 

And the soundstage did improve and pulled back a little too. 

 I also agree that by 200 hours was where most of the changes occurred.


----------



## dfkt

.


----------



## Bandeira

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And the soundstage did improve and pulled back a little too. 

 I also agree that by 200 hours was where most of the changes occurred._

 

That is great news... you guys burned them in with pink noise, freq sweep or just plain listening?

 cheers,


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bandeira* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is great news... you guys burned them in with pink noise, freq sweep or just plain listening?

 cheers,_

 

Just music with a set of headphones connected, at normal volumes.


----------



## bikeboy999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bikeboy999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey all,

 In trying to be the last post for the phenomenal Headsix amplifier I want to let you all in on how good this amp is. Well I ordered me up some Blue Jeans cables last week, rca to mini jack. So with no burn in time on the cable I have hooked it up from my CD player (Cambridge Audio 640c V2) and am playing my favourite Bruce Cockburn cd Speechless. Well that is exactly what I am my HPs are HD590 and all I can say about the music NICE. And for my bit for the environment I do not have my amp and pre-amp on saving scads of electricity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Great job Dr. Meier on the amp.


 B
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Still trying to be the last post for this wonderful portable amp.  I was able to purchase from Skylab a replacement cable for my HD590s. And I was able to put on my new cable to the headsix and listened to Halley Westernra's version of Danny Boy. I could not believe what my ears are hearing. BTW the replacement cable is well worth it and the headsix is a great amp. For my apple lossless music.

 B

 PS I will be bringing it to Montreal at our meet and greet.


----------



## fhuang

how to do it really for low gain? i opened the case then do i take those two jumpers off? when i take either one i get an unbalanced sound. help please


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Yes - both jumpers.


----------



## fhuang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes - both jumpers._

 


 thanks but, when i take those two jumpers off. i get no power/lights. did i do something wrong?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Hmmm - I know with the jumpers in place it is in high gain. So, maybe you are not getting good battery contact after you had it open to remove the jumpers?

 This is from the headsix thread a while back:

 "Open the amp by unscrewing the tiny screws - be careful not to strip the heads - and slide it out. There should be a jumper there connecting 2 pins together (maybe 2 jumpers, connecting 2 pins each). Just disconnect them by having the jumper being only on one pin."

 There actually 2 connectors each having it's own jumper. I diconnected 1 leaving the other intact, but what happend was the sound was more pronouced which ever side the jumper was on. So I finally just disconnected both and the sound balanced out. "


----------



## fhuang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmm - I know with the jumpers in place it is in high gain. So, maybe you are not getting good battery contact after you had it open to remove the jumpers?

 This is from the headsix thread a while back:

 "Open the amp by unscrewing the tiny screws - be careful not to strip the heads - and slide it out. There should be a jumper there connecting 2 pins together (maybe 2 jumpers, connecting 2 pins each). Just disconnect them by having the jumper being only on one pin."

 There actually 2 connectors each having it's own jumper. I diconnected 1 leaving the other intact, but what happend was the sound was more pronouced which ever side the jumper was on. So I finally just disconnected both and the sound balanced out. "_

 

i actually tried that before really removing both jumpers, the reason was, i didn't want to lose those tiny things but the result, the same. no lights/power. it won't turn on. i thought it was a bad contact between the amp and the battery but, i double checked it.


----------



## dissembled

Only 600. Are they still available? I want the black one with silver face panels.


----------



## Scottsmrnyc

Just checking in to say hi. Enjoy Scottsmrnyc


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dissembled* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Only 600. Are they still available? I want the black one with silver face panels._

 

Give Jan an email. I think he still has some left. 

 I wouldn't mind a black casing for my XXS actually.


----------



## dfkt

It's _exactly_ 2 years after the Headsix has been introduced (April 10th 2007). Weird that there are still some left.


----------



## nsx_23

I thought a headseven would be in the works....


----------



## dfkt

Must be Headeight by now.


----------



## woshipeggylin

That's sound so good.
 Does it fit with grado sr80 earphone?


----------



## woshipeggylin

Hi,Another earphone, Alessandro Music One. Does it fit?


----------



## opipi0404

Yah I also wonder why Jan hasn't introduced a new head7 yet  Probably because he's focusing on Swing now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Headfellows,

 Just a small update.

 Right now I still have 170 pieces in black and 20 pieces in silver available. Quite a lot and therefore this sales-action will certainly continue for probably a year or so.

 It is a pity that this little amp never really got as popular as it in my opinion deserves. But I've learned over the past few years that it is very difficult, if not impossible, to predict the success of a new model. There are many factors involved and sometimes an amp makes it to Flavour Of The Month and sometimes it simply stays unnoticed.

 I guess the success of the HEADSIX was hampered by two factors:
 - Shortly after its introduction Head-Fi was down for quite a long time and thus the amp kept relatively unnoticed.
 - The strong decrease in value of the Dollar that makes it very expensive to buy from Europa.

 However, the amp still sells and after all the remaining will be sold then maybe a new sales-action will be started, even if it will be the HeadTen! 

 Cheers

 Jan


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dear Headfellows,

 Just a small update.

 Right now I still have 170 pieces in black and 20 pieces in silver available. Quite a lot and therefore this sales-action will certainly continue for probably a year or so.

 It is a pity that this little amp never really got as popular as it in my opinion deserves. But I've learned over the past few years that it is very difficult, if not impossible, to predict the success of a new model. There are many factors involved and sometimes an amp makes it to Flavour Of The Month and sometimes it simply stays unnoticed.

 I guess the success of the HEADSIX was hampered by two factors:
 - Shortly after its introduction Head-Fi was down for quite a long time and thus the amp kept relatively unnoticed.
 - The strong decrease in value of the Dollar that makes it very expensive to buy from Europa.

 However, the amp still sells and after all the remaining will be sold then maybe a new sales-action will be started, even if it will be the HeadTen! 

 Cheers

 Jan_

 

I still have mine and am happy with it. Good little amp.


----------



## RAQemUP

Hah, I was just opening my headsix to change it to low gain and now I have no idea which side is positive and which is negative for the battery. The marking has rubbed off the back of my headsix that would have normally indicated it.


----------



## shelby_vn

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 At this price plus donation to this board, I've already ordered one for myself.
 Jan said he would ship this amp on coming Monday after testing. 

 Small Move in the form of Headsix is on the way to me


----------



## nsx_23

I wonder if the black Headsix casing fits the XXS.....


----------



## bikeboy999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shelby_vn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 At this price plus donation to this board, I've already ordered one for myself.
 Jan said he would ship this amp on coming Monday after testing. 

 Small Move in the form of Headsix is on the way to me_

 

Let us know what you think when you get it.

 B


----------



## Faye

Hi,

 I've been lurking a while, researching my portable kit. I've ended up with a Korg MR-1 and a Headsix amp. I'm still auditioning headphones and was amazed by the range of difference the amp makes. Your mileage may vary has never meant more.

 My Sennheiser earbuds are easily driven by the Korg. They deliver a very transparent sound, but unless you get that perfect ear-seal you lose out on the bass and a lot of detail. Of course, if you do get the seal then your head becomes part of the soundtrack which I find a little distracting. The difference the headsix makes is subtle but refined. Different frequencies are brought out more, and they're more comfortable to listen to.

 A friend's Sony headphones (the numbering escapes me for now) were barely audible from the Korg's headphone jack before the Headsix, but after were a new beast with a greater clarity and sense of purpose than the earbuds (also without the annoying spacesuit effect) and with plenty of volume.

 One I didn't get chance to try with the six yet, but was a surprise after the Sonys... Another friend's Denon AHD5000s. These were an eye-opener on the Korg directly, I'd expected them to be hard to drive like the Sonys were but they were plenty loud enough. Beautiful sound doesn't begin to describe the experience.

 The headsix makes a VAST improvement to the output of my iPhone though, a much more open and rich sound. I'm still undecided on which closed-back cans to buy but that's a story for another thread.

 Thanks to everyone for helping so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Faye


----------



## duaner

This is my first post so go easy on me.

 I think most of you will cringe and ask why but I want to know if this amp will work in my car for my Cowon D2. The D2 has great sound but there is room for improvement on the low end. I know that most, if not all, sound improvement will be lost in the factory stereo so it is mainly for the power--I'm putting both the D2 and the car stereo to 70+% volume and I would rather not have to do that. 

 I don't want to go cheap because at some point I would like to get a decent set of closed cans (for when I'm not in the car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I'm not even close to half the audiophile most of you are but I do enjoy clean, clear music.

 Hopefully sales will pick up since it was just featured on Reader Rigs: DFKT's Cowon S9 + Headsix + UE11, which is what brought me back (used to lurk a while ago).


----------



## 6ces11

Are these still available?


----------



## eric5469

i want to know too. are they still available?


----------



## dfkt

I think Jan Meier posted a few pages ago that they're still available.


----------



## atsq17

Hi Jan or anyone willing to help... I own a Headsix (bought in 2007) and I just bought an AC adaptor with adjustable voltage for it (after my rechargeable 9v battery died). 

 I was wondering if the voltage (6-12v) will affect the sound somehow. If so, which is the ideal voltage? 6v? 12v? or 9v like the battery?

 The adaptor is very cheap and is only rated for 350mA. Does that mean that if I set it to 12V the current drawn will be lower and it won't blow the adaptor? 

 As you can see guys I am quite clueless about this kinda stuff. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *duaner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is my first post so go easy on me.

 I think most of you will cringe and ask why but I want to know if this amp will work in my car for my Cowon D2. The D2 has great sound but there is room for improvement on the low end. I know that most, if not all, sound improvement will be lost in the factory stereo so it is mainly for the power--I'm putting both the D2 and the car stereo to 70+% volume and I would rather not have to do that. 

 I don't want to go cheap because at some point I would like to get a decent set of closed cans (for when I'm not in the car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I'm not even close to half the audiophile most of you are but I do enjoy clean, clear music.

 Hopefully sales will pick up since it was just featured on Reader Rigs: DFKT's Cowon S9 + Headsix + UE11, which is what brought me back (used to lurk a while ago)._

 

Welcome to Head-Fi! I see you only live a few hours from me. If I'm understanding right, your main purpose for the amp is to be able to reduce the volume on your D2 and car stereo? The amp will help you accomplish that. I'm not sure about boosting the low end, since the Headsix doesn't have any bass boost function. I'll admit I'm feeling too lazy to read the rest of this thread right now so maybe some modifications have been done to increase bass output or something but I have no idea (probably not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## lazure

The Headsix seems to have been moved from the "Amplifiers" section of the Meier website to the "Specials" section. I would definitely assume it's still available.


----------



## ljcii

I do hope that there's still some remaining when i save up by my year-end holidays.


----------



## Painterspal

I'm amazed there are still some of these left. The Headsix was my first portable amp and i expected it to be just a 'dip a toe in the water' exercise before I moved on to something better. 18 months on and i hardly visit Head-fi these days, the combination of my 3-gen nano, Shure SE530s and my Headsix are just music-on-the-move heaven. I can't see the point in buying anything else, this is just such a wonderfully synergistic combination, I'd recommend the Headsix to anyone. It's a wonderful little amp - thank you Jan for giving me so much pleasure!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dear Headfellows,

 Just a small update.

 Right now I still have 170 pieces in black and 20 pieces in silver available. Quite a lot and therefore this sales-action will certainly continue for probably a year or so.

 It is a pity that this little amp never really got as popular as it in my opinion deserves. But I've learned over the past few years that it is very difficult, if not impossible, to predict the success of a new model. There are many factors involved and sometimes an amp makes it to Flavour Of The Month and sometimes it simply stays unnoticed.

 I guess the success of the HEADSIX was hampered by two factors:
 - Shortly after its introduction Head-Fi was down for quite a long time and thus the amp kept relatively unnoticed.
 - The strong decrease in value of the Dollar that makes it very expensive to buy from Europa.

 However, the amp still sells and after all the remaining will be sold then maybe a new sales-action will be started, even if it will be the HeadTen! 

 Cheers

 Jan_


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Painterspal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm amazed there are still some of these left. The Headsix was my first portable amp and i expected it to be just a 'dip a toe in the water' exercise before I moved on to something better._

 

Well, I've tried a lot of amps in the meantime, but none was better than the Headsix (except for the sub-par crackling volume pot). The Headsix still is the best amp I've tried, better than the Minibox-E+, iBasso T4, and so on.


----------



## Saintkeat

i'm in the market for an amp.. this amp is really the exact same amp as the xxs right? sorry if this has been asked before..


----------



## lazure

Yep, same amp. I have the Headsix and I would recommend it.


----------



## Saintkeat

no hiss at start up? and no cackling when you turn the knob? only thing i wish it had was a gain selector


----------



## dfkt

The Heasix doesn't hiss or pop - actually it's the quietest amp I have, much much better than the MBE+, iBasso T4, PA2V2, or FiiO. But the volume pot is unfortunately cheap junk that crackles when turned. Mine however is well behaved when you don't touch the volume. On very quiet volume levels the channels are very imbalanced, but on normal listening levels it's alright. The volume pot is the only weak point of the amp, in my opinion.

 It does have a gain/voltage selector - on the inside. However, low voltage mode rolls off the treble and doesn't sound as good as high voltage.


----------



## Saintkeat

oooof... hmmmmm not quite what i expected.... i'll see how much the pico slim will go for before i decide..


----------



## dfkt

Well yeah, I'm waiting for the Pico Slim as well... seems like the holy grail of non-obnoxious, does-what-it's-supposed-to-do, amps... digital volume for the win.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well yeah, I'm waiting for the Pico Slim as well... seems like the holy grail of non-obnoxious, does-what-it's-supposed-to-do, amps... digital volume for the win._

 

BTW, you do realize that if you use Rockbox on a DAP such as an iPod or a Sansa will give you a balance control right? You don't necessarily need to spend whatever $$$ on an amp to gain that functionality. You probably already knew that though and plan to use the Slim with something non Rockboxable, such as your S9, but I thought I'd mention it anyways. I'm hoping the Slim will be what I would call a reasonable price because I really want one myself


----------



## dfkt

Yeah, sure I'm aware of that. I'm glad that Justin might want to introduce a pan/balance setting into the amp, but every player I use already has pan/balance anyways, so there's not a lot to be gained for me.


----------



## Saintkeat

seems we're hijacking this thread a bit... and my iphone 3g and ipod classic can't be rock-boxed. plus i hate fiddling with EQ settings cos i can never get what i want... and can't imagine changing the eq for every song.. i like it neutral, uncoloured. so whichever amp that could improve on that with bass and soundstaging i'll get... the headsix amp from what i've heard is amazing.. but the volume knob is such a huge let down..


----------



## Kpalsm

Heh, sorry about the slight thread derailment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My portable rig consists of a Rockbox'd iPod 5g 80gb and a pair of Shure E4c, no amp atm, and it sounds pretty good, but I'm sure an external amp would be much better so I've been looking for one for a while. The E4c's weak point is bass so any amp that will improve the bass over the stock HP out of the iPod would be great IMO, but I hate to add a lot of bulk to things. The only portable amps I've owned are the FiiO E3 and E5, and they're about as small as it gets. That's why I want to wait for the Pico Slim and/or the RSA Shadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was thinking about a HEADSIX for a while too but I would hate to lug around something even thicker than my iPod WITH my iPod.


----------



## Saintkeat

Get a satchel and amp size won't matter no more heh


----------



## Kpalsm

I prefer to pocket my player, I bike everywhere and any such satchel attached to my body may get snagged on a branch or something. I keep my headphone cord under my shirt.


----------



## Mediahound

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shlonglor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does this drive the Denon 2000s well?

 How does it compare to the Corda 2MOVE? Or Arietta (yes, I know it's not portable)?_

 

I'm getting great synergy with my Denon d5000s. The Headsix really seems to do nice things on Denons.


----------



## bikeboy999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I prefer to pocket my player, I bike everywhere and any such satchel attached to my body may get snagged on a branch or something. I keep my headphone cord under my shirt._

 

Not to be a mamby pamby protect you for everything that you do from yourself Ontarian. I want to know how you hear external sounds when bicycling? I have never used my Headsix on a self propelled vehicle. I am using a case I picked up for a cell phone about 10 yrs ago that has a side pocke the amp fits in perfectly. I do have the scratchy sound moving the volume control, but a squirt of compressed air fixes it. 

 B
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 PS when I cycle I listen to crap AM talk radio in my non-drive side ear, and I hear everything but electric vehicles.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bikeboy999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not to be a mamby pamby protect you for everything that you do from yourself Ontarian. I want to know how you hear external sounds when bicycling?_

 

Actually FYI, I'm an Albertan at heart, just lived in Ontario for a few years. Anyways, when I bike I usually go off by myself in the woods somewhere where hearing outside noise isn't important. Else I will just take one side out so I can hear traffic and people etc.

 I'm thinking about doing a reverse-noise-canceling thing, but I'm not sure how it could be accomplished. I have an in-line mic that came with my cell phone but I'm not sure how I would use it to listen to outside noise while listening to music or if it's even possible, just an idea. My old mp3 player had a voice recording feature and I was able to kind of use it as a makeshift hearing aid if I wanted to, it would play back the sounds it recorded in real time if I wanted it to (but not music at the same time).


----------



## bikeboy999

Hey all,

 Not much action happening on this post any more, does that mean the good Dr. is getting ready for releasing the next project? I still love my Headsix and do not consider it a burden to carry it and the IPOD, LOD combo around. After all that is why we have pockets in our shirts. . 


 B


----------



## pda4live

Just ordered one of the HeadSix in "Silver", seems some of the stock still available, simply send an email to Dr. Meier for detials, he will responses in no time.


----------



## bikeboy999

Is this a dead topic now? Will a Headseven be forthcoming?

 B


----------



## Jan Meier

Update 01-05-2010

 Dear Headfellows,

 Due to the economic crisis, the poor dollar-exchange rate and stiff competitian from Asia sales of the HEADSIX unfortunately never reached the anticipated numbers, despite the enthusiasm of the people that own one. However, we now have reached a point where the silver version is no longer available. There only is (limited) stock of the black version remaining.

 As for a Headseven (or Headnine), sorry guys. Right now the risks are too high.

 There probably will be a jubileum amplifier by the middle of this year though, to celebrate 10 years Meier-Audio.



 Jan


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Update 01-05-2010

 Dear Headfellows,

 Due to the economic crisis, the poor dollar-exchange rate and stiff competitian from Asia sales of the HEADSIX unfortunately never reached the anticipated numbers, despite the enthusiasm of the people that own one. However, we now have reached a point where the silver version is no longer available. There only is (limited) stock of the black version remaining.

 As for a Headseven (or Headnine), sorry guys. Right now the risks are too high.

 There probably will be a jubileum amplifier by the middle of this year though, to celebrate 10 years Meier-Audio.



 Jan_

 

Thanks for the update. I still enjoy my Headfive and Headsix with no plans to cut them loose, even though I currently use the 3MOVE a lot more. Cheers!


----------



## direcow

Wow I'm quite bummed - the headsix deserved a lot more!

 Looking forward to the jubilee


----------



## m11a1

I have the Headsix...and I love it!

 That's all I have to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just wish Corda would develop newer portable amps.


----------



## prone2phone

there is a new amp on their site


----------



## dfkt

Not much of a surprise that Jan Meier releases an amp with a digital volume control (or an even more sophisticated implementation of a similar concept). Considering my Headsix has the absolutely worst volume pot of all amps I've tried (but still is the best overall sounding portable one I have), this might be a welcome upgrade.


----------



## ClieOS

Here is the thread on portable amp forum in case any of you missed it: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/m...-dance-475051/

 Bringing the active ground to portable amp is also good step forward.


----------



## alfanumeric

I want to buy corda 3move is there any link to do so? the official site doesn't have links


----------



## swayne

There's the How To Order link on the top right of the page.


----------



## abhorsen

Might sound as a silly question: how does headsix compare to 3move?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





abhorsen said:


> Might sound as a silly question: how does headsix compare to 3move?


 

 The 3MOVE sounds more energetic and punchy, with a little more bass impact and maybe more treble energy or extension too.  The Headsix is a little smoother and more polite sounding, and wont drive 300 ohm phones as well as the 3MOVE, but I prefer the Headsix above the Tomahawk when it comes to small amps.


----------



## Rawjunk

Maybe there is something wrong with me, but I seem to like the headsix more than my corda arietta. Altough, arietta has crossfeed which is pretty cool. I can use headsix as desktop amp through Beresford tc-7510's variable output. Sound pretty great with Beyerdynamics dt990 pros.


----------



## Jimmy6

Hi All

 I'm considering getting a headsix to accompany my SM3 with Iphone 3G, but not sure if it'd be worth taking up extra space in my already crammed pockets when I commute

 I love the sound of my SM3's but really dunno if the sound will open that much more or make the bass more enjoyable for my House/Trance tracks

 Thanks for any advice or feedback!

 James


----------



## Jimmy6

I know this isn't the right thread as well, but also comparing against a Fiio E1, or E5, as my friend advised me its not worth getting an amp in my case

 Cheers!

 James


----------



## santsant

@jimmy
   
  this great little amp will make the fiio amp goes to the FS section or your desk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   i wonder why the headsix havent sold out yet..


----------



## Jimmy6

Thanks for the feedback santsant!
   
  I decided to go the E1, as I didn't get a reply for a while, but definitely if any is out on the FS section, I'll check it out!


----------



## jdcamero21

for anyone newbie who ventures to the end of this thread...
   
  I got my Headsix in the mail today after ordering it last wednesday, and after I finally found a 9V battery, I couldn't believe what I was hearing.
   
   Since my first pair of high-end headphones haven't arrived yet, I had to test out my first headphone amp on a vintage pair of Sony Studio Monitor series headphones (Dr-S3). 
   
  I am still, 30 or so of my favorite tracks later, blown away by the difference in what I hear with the amp, and without the amp.
   
  Cheers to Dr. Jan Meier for his gesture to give back to the Head-Fi community, both in monetary support and more importantly, with a product that embodies the spirit of Head-Fi in discovering a new and better listening experience. His customer service could serve as a model for anyone in any industry in any place, and I will not ever hesitate to purchase a Corda-Meier product.
   
  Thanks Dr. Meier, and Thanks Head-Fi!!!


----------



## faisal2003456

I'll be buying the black one in 3 weeks.


----------



## lionel marechal

It might be a silly question, but does the high gain position drain the battery more quickly ?
  If yes, any guess on estimation ?
  Lionel


----------



## archigius

Hi guys, is there anyone using the Headsix with the Beyerdynamic Tesla T1?
   
  I know it is 600 ohm, but the Tesa technology make them pretty efficient, so i was evaluating to buy an amp to use them with my Cowon D2, in addition to may stationary tube amp.
   
  I had the Corda 2Move some time ago, i had to sell it because i needed money at that time, but the 2Move had no problem with my HD600 and it also drived my K1000 to medium volume!


----------



## archigius

Quote: 





archigius said:


> Hi guys, is there anyone using the Headsix with the Beyerdynamic Tesla T1?


 

 I'll answer this question myself. 
   
  I bought the Headsix and i can say that yes, it drives the Tesla T1.
   
  The sound is good enough and with my Cowon D2, volume set to 40, the amp drivers the T1 at about 2/3 o' clock: when connected this way, the headphone loses some dynamic and extension both on lows and hights and the headstage lessens a little bit. If i have to give a rate, i'd say it's 6.5-7/10, not bad at all.
   
  But if i connect the Headsix to my V-DAC and the amp is 12 volt wall powered, the sound gets much better, the headphone sounds very good at 11 o' clock, let's say 8.5-9/10.
   
  So the amp drives decently the T1 when connected to an mp3 player, but it drives the headphone surprisingly well when connected to a 2V lineout and powered by wall adapter at 12 volt.
   
  I usually use with my T1 a more expensive tube amp and the headsix is not that far from this one.
   
  I hope this can help others that may be interested to this pairing.


----------



## alexei4

Hi everybody, 
   
  I got my Headsix today. Really happy with the sound. A few newbie questions: 
   
  - The "gain" thing. Should I change it to "low"? I use Sennheiser HD 25 and Sony MDR-7506. 
  - What's better to use instead of the provided mini-mini interconnect? I've seen on many pictures you guys use something different, with a lot of scotch tape applied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
   
  Thanks!


----------



## dfkt

Low gain rolls off the treble with the Headsix. If you don't have super-sensitive phones it's better to stay with high gain.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Yeah, mine has been in high gain mode since a few days after I got it, and I never went back to low.  It just sounds better in high gain mode.


----------



## alexei4

Thanks, dfkt, HeadphoneAddict.
   
  As I see, Jan ships it with high gain mode by default?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





alexei4 said:


> Thanks, dfkt, HeadphoneAddict.
> 
> As I see, Jan ships it with high gain mode by default?


 

 Yes, high gain by default - we had that discussion around halloween 2007.


----------



## ExoticGunplay

Just bought the Meier Corda XXS, cant wait to power my amp my ipod to D2000


----------

